# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Knochenmetastasen - was tun?

## RuStra

Erneut mache ich aus gegebenem Anlass einen Versuch, das "Eigentlich-ist-da-nichts-mehr-zu-machen"-Thema einer Diskussion, was evtl. zu machen wre, zuzufhren.
Ich kann nicht erneut einfach mitansehen, wie das Knochenmetastasen-bedingte Leiden voranschreitet und den rzten nichts anderes als Schmerzlinderung (per Bestrahlung oder Radionukleide, abgesehen von den bekannten diversen Schmerz-Medikamenten) einfllt. Kein Vorschlag, was direkt gegen den Wachstumsdruck, der ja die Schmerzen verursacht, zu machen ist. 
Im konkreten Fall gehts um einen Befall des gesamten Skeletts, die Wirbelkrper sind von oben bis unten metastasiert, sodass Paralysierung droht. 

Was aber ist die Physiologie dieser Sorte Metastasen?
Woher nehmen diese Geschwre ihre Energie, wie produzieren sie die Stoffe fr ihren Stoffwechsel und fr ihre Teilung?
Welche hormonelle Steuerung haben sie?
Welche Wachstumsfaktoren sind beteiligt, hat die Hemmung des VEGF beispielsweise einen Sinn?
Wie kann vom Verstndnis des Knochenstoffwechsels und von der Kenntnis der Umbauprozesse bei Knochenmetastasierung her ein indirekter Wachstumsstopp bewirkt werden?

Rudolf

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rudolf,

ein sehr, sehr komplexes Gebiet, bei schlssigen Antworten tun sich Forscher, rzte, Fachleute sehr schwer.

Das ganze Dilemma wird sichtbar, wenn man die Verffentlichungen im Zeitablauf betrachtet und die Halbwertzeit der Informationen bewertet. 

Wir stehen am Anfang in der Forschung und knnen immer nur Teilbruchstckhaft aktuelle Therapien anwenden, wohlwissend dass die Forschung wegweisende Grundlagen der Biomedizin/Chemie erst seit geraumer Zeit vermehrt erforscht.

Die Grnde hierfr sind zu komplex und sicherlich auch unterschiedlichen Interessen geschuldet.




> Was aber ist die Physiologie dieser Sorte Metastasen?





> 


Bei einer bsartigen Erkrankung verndert sich eine Zelle in einem Organ, z. B. der Brustdrse oder der Prostata. Sie beginnt, sich unkontrolliert zu teilen und einen Tumor zu bilden. Benachbartes Gewebe wird verdrngt oder zerstrt. Einzelne Zellen lsen sich ab und knnen mit der Blutbahn in das gut durchblutete Knochenmark geschwemmt werden. Dort setzen sie sich fest, teilen sich und bilden eine Tochtergeschwulst, auch Knochenmetastase genannt.

_Tumorzellen greifen in den Knochenumbau ein_

Im Knochen sind verschiedene Zellen stndig damit beschftigt, die Knochenstruktur zu optimieren. Knochensubstanz-abbauende und  aufbauende Prozesse halten sich die Waage. Haben sich jedoch Tumorzellen eingenistet, stren sie dieses Gleichgewicht.
Nicht alle Knochenmetastasen wirken auf die gleiche Weise. Es gibt Metastasen, die zu einem vermehrten Abbau der Knochensubstanz fhren (osteolytische Metastasen). Andere bilden neue Knochensubstanz, die allerdings nicht so belastbar wie gesunder Knochen ist und daher leicht bricht (osteoblastische oder osteosklerotische Metastase). Osteolytische Metastasen findet man zumeist beim Multiplen Myelom, einer Form des Blutkrebses. Die Metastasen des Prostatakarzinoms sind in der Mehrzahl osteosklerotisch. Einige Tumoren bilden auch Absiedlungen mit einem gemischten Erscheinungsbild.

_Einige Stellen des Skeletts sind hufiger betroffen_

An einigen Stellen des Skeletts kommen Metastasen hufiger vor, als an anderen. Dazu gehren die Wirbelsule, die Rippen, der Schdel und die rumpfnahen Anteile von Oberarm- und Oberschenkelknochen.

Fortsetzung folgt:

Grsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rudolf&Forum

aber auch neuere Forschungsergebnisse - wenn auch nur an Musen getestet - sollten miteinflieen.

*Musestudie zeigt: Krebszellen mssen nicht erst reifen, um sich in anderen Organen festzusetzen

*

*Metastasen bilden sich mglicherweise bereits in einem frhen Stadium einer Krebserkrankung und nicht erst in einer spten Phase, wie bisher angenommen. Das schlieen US-amerikanische Forscher aus Untersuchungen an Musen, denen sie gentechnisch vernderte Zellen mit anschaltbaren Krebsgenen injizierten. Diese Zellen bildeten auch dann Tochtergeschwlste, wenn sie whrend der Wanderung durch den Krper noch keine Kennzeichen einer Krebszelle aufwiesen und sich erst am Zielort in eine bsartige Form umwandelten. Bisher hatte Wissenschaftler angenommen, die Krebszellen wrden bereits am Muttertumor aktiviert und begnnen dann erst ihre Ausbreitung. Die Erkenntnisse dieser Studie werfen ein vllig neues Licht auf die Entstehung von Metastasen, schreiben die Forscher um Katrina Podsypanina vom Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York.*

Bislang galt die Umwandlung der Zellen in eine entartete Form innerhalb des Primrtumors als Voraussetzung fr die Entstehung von Metastasen. Die Aktivierung bestimmter Krebsgene  sogenannter Onkogene  sei dabei ein wesentliches Kriterium fr die Fhigkeit, sich auf andere Organe auszubreiten und dort zu berleben, so die Theorie. Doch die Studie von Katrina Podsypanina und ihren Kollegen wirft nun Zweifel an diesem Entstehungsmechanismus auf.

Die Forscher zeigten in ihrer Mausstudie, dass sich Zellen womglich erst nach der Wanderung durch den Krper in bsartige Krebszellen verwandeln. Dazu injizierten sie Musen gentechnisch vernderte Brustdrsenzellen mit Onkogenen, die sie nach Belieben einschalten konnten. Bevor die krebsauslsenden Gene angeschaltet wurden, konnten die Zellen sich wie normale Zellen ber den Blutkreislauf bis zur Lunge vorarbeiten und dort bis zu 16 Wochen auch ohne angeschaltete Krebsgene berleben.

Auf diese Art und Weise knnen sich unreife, potenzielle Krebszellen ber den Krper ausbreiten und in Organen ausharren, bis sie aktiviert werden, schlieen die Forscher daraus. Dies knnte auch erklren, warum bei manchen Brustkrebsarten erst lange, nachdem der Muttertumor behandelt worden ist, Metastasen auftreten. _Bislang wurde die Metastasenbildung, die auch die Hauptursache fr die hohe Sterblichkeit bei Krebs darstellt, eigentlich eher in eines der letzten Krebsstadien eingeordnet_. Die Erkenntnisse knnten uerst hilfreich bei der Entwicklung neuer Strategien fr die Bekmpfung der Metastasenbildung sein, erklren die Forscher.

Quelle:
Katrina Podsypanina (Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center, New York) et al.: Science, Online-Vorabverffentlichung, DOI: 10.1126/science.1161621

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung zu Rudolfs Beitrag in kleinen Schritten.




> Welche hormonelle Steuerung haben sie


*Wie man Metastasen verhindern knnte*

Erst wenn ein Enzym des Primrtumors das Gewebe in anderen Organen verndert hat, knnen dort neue Tumoren wachsen 
Metastasen entstehen nicht dadurch, dass sich Krebszellen aus einem Primrtumor lsen und passiv mit dem Blut an einen anderen Ort gelangen. Dort, wo ein neuer Tumor wachsen soll, haben sich zuvor bereits Knochenmarkszellen angesammelt. Diese schaffen in der so genannten prmetastatischen Nische erst die Voraussetzungen fr neues Krebswachstum. Amerikanische Mediziner konnten jetzt zeigen, dass ein vom Primrtumor freigesetztes Enzym notwendig ist, um die Zellen aus dem Knochenmark anzulocken. Die Aktivitt des Enzyms Lysyloxidase (LOX) zu blockieren, knnte sich als wirksame Vorsorgemanahme gegen die Bildung von Metastasen erweisen, schreiben die Forscher im Fachblatt "Cancer Cell". 
"Wir haben zuvor nie ganz verstanden, wie normale Gewebe verndert werden, um es Metastasen zu ermglichen, dort gezielt und erfolgreich einzudringen", sagt Amato Giaccia von der Stanford University. Er und seine Kollegen untersuchten, welche Bedeutung das Enzym LOX, das von Tumoren bei Sauerstoffmangel verstrkt gebildet wird, fr das Wachstum von Tochtergeschwlsten hat. Beim gesunden Menschen verstrkt das Enzym die Struktur des Bindegewebes, indem es Kollagene und Elastine vernetzt. Frhere Versuche mit Musen, denen menschliche Brusttumore verpflanzt wurden, hatten gezeigt, dass die Hemmung des Enzyms das Wachstum von Metastasen in den Lungen verhindert. Jetzt fanden die Forscher heraus, wie diese Wirkung zustande kommt. Sie konnten nachweisen, dass sich das von den Brusttumoren produzierte Enzym zusammen mit Fibronectin in den Lungen der Muse ansammelt. Fibronectin ist ein Protein, an das sich Zellen anheften knnen. Zusammen mit der Aktivitt von LOX sorgt es dafr, dass Knochenmarkszellen angelockt werden. Diese verndern die prmetastatische Nische weiter so, dass es auch Krebszellen mglich wird, dort Fu zu fassen und zu einem Tumor heranzuwachsen. "Wir haben Grnde dafr anzunehmen, dass diese an Musen erzielten Ergebnisse auf den Menschen bertragbar sind", sagt Giaccia. Deshalb sollte bald eine klinische Studie zeigen, ob die Behandlung mit einem LOX-Hemmstoff Krebspatienten davor schtzen kann, Metastasen zu bilden. Bisher gebe es kaum wirksame Therapien gegen Metastasen bildende Krebsformen, so die Forscher. Mehr als 90 Prozent der durch Krebs verursachten Todesflle seien auf die Ausbreitung des Primrtumors zurckzufhren.


Quelle: Stanford University

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Rudolf !

Deine Frage:" Hat die Hemmung von VEGF eventuell einen Sinn ?"

Wahrscheinlich kann man da nur "ausprobieren".

Thalidomid:
50 mg 90 Stk ca. 150,- Euro mit T Rezept.
Kombiniert mit Enzndungshemmer ?


Avastin:
Wart ich noch auf Antwort meines Uros obs da noch Kleinstudien gibt wo er mit aufgenommen werden knnte. Meld mich wenn ich was erfahr.
Das berhrt und beschftigt  einen schon auch wenn man nicht viel helfen kann

Gru Klausi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus&Forum,

zuerst alles Gute zu den Festtagen. 




> Deine Frage:" Hat die Hemmung von VEGF eventuell einen Sinn ?"
> 
> Wahrscheinlich kann man da nur "ausprobieren


Hierzu kann ich nur eine - schlechte bersetzung aus dem Englischen anbieten - aber trotzdem aufschlureich. Vielleicht lohnt es, diese noch einmal ins Deutsche zu berarbeiten.


 Monoclonal antibodies (MAbs) directed against vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) receptors on cancer cells, have been found to slow the growth of a variety of cancers including colorectal, breast and lung.Monoklonale Antikrper (mAk) gegen Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF)-Rezeptoren auf Krebszellen gefunden wurden, um das Wachstum einer Vielzahl von Krebserkrankungen wie Darm-, Brust-und Lungenkrebs langsam. 

While a number of blockbuster biotechnology products( based on these MAbs ( Avastin by Genentech/Roche and Eribitux by Bristol-Myers Squibb/ImClone/Merck KGA) have been approved to treat a variety of different cancers their effectiveness as cancer treatments has been the subject of intense debate since their approvals.
Whrend eine Reihe von Blockbuster-biotechnologischen Produkten (auf dieser Basis monoklonaler Antikrper (Avastin von Genentech / Roche und Eribitux von Bristol-Myers Squibb / ImClone / Merck KGA) genehmigt worden, um eine Vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Krebserkrankungen ihre Wirksamkeit als Krebstherapien dieses Thema wurde behandelt einer intensiven Debatte, da ihre Zulassungen. 

Although numerous human clinical trials have shown that VEGF inhibitors slow the growth and development of tumors, they, as a class, don't seem to significantly increase the survival time for most cancer patients.

Trotz der zahlreichen klinischen Studien am Menschen haben gezeigt, dass VEGF-Hemmer das Wachstum und die Entwicklung von Tumoren langsam, sie, ebenso wie eine Klasse, offenbar nicht deutlich die berlebenszeit fr die meisten Krebs-Patienten zu erhhen. Further, Avastin and Erbitux are generally not used as stand alone treatments but are used in combination with more tradition anti-cancer chemotherapies.

Weitere, Avastin und Erbitux in der Regel nicht als Stand-alone-Anwendungen verwendet werden, sind aber in Kombination mit mehr Tradition Anti-Krebs-Chemotherapien eingesetzt. 

The high costs of these drugs, (Avastin's worldwide sales hit $ 3.5 billion last year) and their variable effectiveness have caused many to question the usefulness of this class of drugs to treat cancer patients.
Die hohen Kosten dieser Medikamente (Avastin weltweiten Verkaufsschlager $ 3,5 Mrd. im Vorjahr) und ihre Wirksamkeit haben viele Variablen, um den Nutzen dieser Klasse von Medikamenten zur Behandlung von Krebspatienten Frage verursacht. 

The well-publicized use of these drugs as cancer treatments coupled with anecdotal evidence about their effectiveness has put practicing oncologists between a rock and a hard place when it comes to treating patietns with cancer. In an article in Sunday's New York Times one prominent oncologist said that depsite the controversy, I still use Avastin routinely.


Die groe ffentliche Verwendung dieser Substanzen, wie zB Krebs-Behandlungen in Verbindung mit anekdotische Belege fr ihre Wirksamkeit gebracht hat ben Onkologen zwischen einem Felsen und einer harten Stelle, wenn es um die Behandlung patietns an Krebs. In einem Artikel in der New York Times am Sonntag einen prominenten Onkologen, sagte dass die Kontroverse depsite "Ich benutze immer noch Avastin routinemig. It's not a slam dunk and, in fact, the incremental benefit may be more modest than we want to admit. Others are more sanguine about VEGF inhibitors as cancer treatments Even when these drugs 'work,' what kind of impact are you talking about? said Fran Visco, president of the National Breast Cancer Coalition.It's not a slam dunk und in der Tat, so kann die inkrementelle Nutzen sein bescheidener als wir zugeben wollen. "Andere sind eher nchtern VEGF-Inhibitoren wie Krebstherapien" Auch wenn die Arbeit dieser Drogen "," welche Auswirkungen Sie sprechen ber ", sagte Fran Visco, Prsident der National Breast Cancer Coalition. But we market them and give them to everybody.Aber wir vermarkten sie und geben sie an alle. " 

Nevertheless, most oncologists find it difficult to withhold Avastin or Erbitux from cancer patients seeking hope.Dennoch finden die meisten Onkologen es schwierig, Avastin und Erbitux von Krebspatienten wollen hoffen, zurckzuhalten. As one oncologist put it  When I am not sitting in front of a patient, I think about whether drugs like Avastin are worth it to society.Wie ein Onkologe sagte diesbezglich: "Wenn ich nicht sitzen vor einem Patienten, denke ich darber, ob Medikamente wie Avastin sind es wert fr die Gesellschaft. But when facing a seriously ill patient, who, based on clinical trial results, might benefit  even if only a little  from Avastin, I think about the patient's needs.Aber wenn vor einem schwerkranken Patienten, die auf die Ergebnisse klinischer Studien basiert, knnte davon profitieren - wenn auch nur ein wenig - von Avastin, denke ich an die Bedrfnisse des Patienten. " 

Regardless of their therapeutic value, the main issue with this class of anti-cancer drugs is cost.Unabhngig von ihrem therapeutischen Wert, ist das wichtigste Problem bei dieser Klasse von Krebsmedikamenten Kosten. Avastin treatment costs patients about $4000-$9000 per month Eribitux treatment is even more costly!Behandlung mit Avastin kostet Patienten ber $ 4000 - $ 9000 pro Monat Eribitux-Behandlung ist noch teurer! While Medicare and most private insurers cover 80% of the cost, patients can be responsible for 20% or more of treatmetn costs.Whrend Medicare und die meisten privaten Versicherer 80% der Kosten zu decken, knnen die Patienten fr 20% oder mehr der treatmetn Kosten zu bernehmen. As posited in the Times article If Avastin were inexpensive or if it cured cancer or even held it at bay, as the drug Gleevec does for blood cancer, few might care.Wie in der Times-Artikel gesetzt "Wenn Avastin waren gnstig oder wenn sie Krebs geheilt oder sogar hielt sie in Schach, wie das Medikament Glivec ist fr Blutkrebs, nur wenige kmmern knnte." 

Are anti-VEGF drugs real cancer treatments or expensive red herrings?Sind Anti-VEGF-Medikamente wirkliche Krebs-Behandlungen oder zu teuer Ablenkungsmanver? Clearly, the jury is still out on that one.Klar, die noch nicht gesprochen ist, da man auf. That said, I think that only cancer patients can truly provide an accurate response to that question!

Das, denke ich, dass nur Krebspatienten wirklich eine genaue Antwort auf diese Frage geben knnen! 

Zitat von Rudolf:



> Erneut mache ich aus gegebenem Anlass einen Versuch, das "Eigentlich-ist-da-nichts-mehr-zu-machen"-Thema einer Diskussion, was evtl. zu machen wre, zuzufhren.
> Ich kann nicht erneut einfach mitansehen, wie das Knochenmetastasen-bedingte Leiden voranschreitet und den rzten nichts anderes als Schmerzlinderung (per Bestrahlung oder Radionukleide, abgesehen von den bekannten diversen Schmerz-Medikamenten) einfllt.


Zur Zeit mssen wir zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es keine nachweisbare Therapieform fr diesen Erkrankungsgrad gibt.

Neben dem Schweigen im Walde - von Seiten der rzteschaft - knnen auch die Selbstversuche agierender Betroffener nicht darber hinwegtuschen, dass die Forschung in zu viele ungeordnete Bahnen verluft, dieses ergibt sich zwangslufig aus dem Eigeninteresse jeden Forschers.

Eine mgliche Vermarktung nach Erprobung durch die Forschungsgelder ergibt eine weitere Unbekannte.

Was knnen die rzte anbieten?
Ihre Bindung an die Leitlinien erlaubt Ihnen kaum Spielraum. Budget und Restriktionen engen zudem weiter ein. Sie laufen zudem noch Gefahr - bei Eigeninitiative - sich auerhalb der Rechtsnorm zu stellen.

Dem Schwerstbetroffenen bleibt nur - sich in Eigenverantwortung - in das Schicksal zu ergeben oder durch - Learning by doing - selber zu bewegen.

Das du dieses Thema angestoen hast - lieber Rudolf - finde ich sehr gut. Es gibt viel mehr Schwerbetroffene wie angenommen, die Mitlesen und sich nicht melden, weil sie z.T. auch nicht knnen; sich abseits gestellt sehen.

Dadurch entsteht eine Lastigkeit zu Gunsten, der Vorsorge, der Leichtbetroffenen, aber auch die Schwerstbetroffenen haben ein Anrecht auf Leben. Ob die derzeitige Antwort der Medizin - hier palliative Versorgung - dem entspricht, darf kritisch hinterfragt werden.

Oder wre hier nicht doch viel mehr mglich???

Freundliche Grsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo,

was halten Sie von der Verbindung Abiraterone mit Alpharadin? Es ist alles schon in der Phase 3 und soll vorzglich gegen die Knochenmetastasen sein.

Gru Jrgen + Waltraud

----------


## RalfDm

> Hierzu kann ich nur eine - schlechte bersetzung aus dem Englischen anbieten - aber trotzdem aufschlureich. Vielleicht lohnt es, diese noch einmal ins Deutsche zu berarbeiten.


Ich hab' mich dran versucht. Nachstehend das Ergebnis:


Von monoklonalen Antikrpern (mAk), die gegen Rezeptoren fr den Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF-Rezeptoren) eingesetzt wurden, hat man festgestellt, dass sie das Wachstum einer Vielzahl von Krebserkrankungen verlangsamen, dazu gehren Colorektal-, Brust- und Lungenkrebs.

Whrend eine Anzahl gutes Geld einbringender Biotechnologie-Produkte, die auf diesen Mabs basieren (Avastin von Genentech/Roche und Erbitux von Bristol-Myers Squibb/ImClone/Merck KGA fr das Behandeln eines breiten Spektrums unterschiedlicher Krebsarten zugelassaen worden sind, ist seit ihrer Zulassung ihre Wirksamkeit zum Behandeln von Krebs Gegenstand heftiger Diskussionen.

Obwohl zahlreiche klinische Studien am Menschen gezeigt haben, dass VEGF-Hemmer das Wachstum und die Entwicklung von Tumoren verlangsamen, scheinen sie als Medikamentenklasse das berleben der meisten Krebspatienten nicht wesentlich zu verlngern.

Ferner werden Avastin und Erbitux im Allgemeinen nicht als Monotherapie eingesetzt, sondern werden in Verbindung mit traditionelleren Krebs-Chemotheraputika verwendet.

Die hohen Kosten dieser Medikamente (der weltweite Verkauf von Avastin erreichte im vergangenen Jahr 3,5 Mrd. Dollar) und ihre schwankende Wirksamkeit haben Viele dazu veranlasst, den Nutzen dieser Medikamentenklasse fr das Behandlen von Krebspatienten in Frage zu stellen.

Der gut dokumentierte Einsatz dieser Medikamente zur Krebsbehandlung, zusammen mit Einzelfallberichten zu ihrer Wirksamkeit lsst Onkologen zwischen Baum und Borke stecken, wenn es um das Behandeln von Patienten mit Krebs geht. In einem Artikel in der Sunday's New York Times sagte ein bekannter Onkologe, dass er trotz des Meinungsstreits Avastin weiterhin routinemig einsetze. "Es ist sicher nicht der Brller, und tatschlich kann der zustzliche Nutzen bescheidener sein, als wir zugeben mchten." Andere sind zuversichtlicher bezglich VEGF-Hemmern zur Krebsbehandlung, "Selbst wenn diese Medikamente 'wirken', von welcher Wirkung sprechen wir dann?" fragte Fran Visco, Vorsitzender der Nationalen Koalition gegen den Bustkrebs. "Aber wir vermarkten sie und geben sie jedem".

Trotzdem haben die meisten Onkologen Schwierigkeiten damit, Avastin und Erbitux Krebspatienten vorzuenthalten, die nach einer Hoffnung suchen.

Wie ein Onkologe es formulierte, "Wenn ich nicht einem Patienten gegenbersitze, denke ich darber nach, ob Medikamente wie Avastin es der Gesellschaft wert sind. Aber angesichts eines schwerkranken Patienten, der nach den Ergebnissen klinischer Studien einen Nutzen haben knnte  selbst wenn er nur gering ist , denke ich an die Bedrfnisse des Patienten.

Ungeachtet ihres therapeutischen Werts ist der Knackpunkt bei diesen Medikamenten ihr Preis.

Die Behandlung mit Avastin kostet die Patienten etwa 4000 bis 9000 Dollar im Monat, Erbitux ist sogar noch teurer! Whrend Medicare und die meisten privaten Krankenversicherer 80 % der Kosten bernehmen, knnen 20 % oder mehr am Patienten hngenbleiben.

Wie der Artikel in der Times postulierte, "Wenn Avastin preiswert wre, oder wenn es Krebs heilen oder selbst in Schach halten knnte, wie Glivec es bei Blutkrebs tut, wrden sich Wenige Gedanken machen".

Sind Anti-VEGF-Medikamente wirklich Krebs-Therapeutika oder teure Ablenkungsmanver? Offensichtlich bert das Gericht hierzu noch.

Nichtsdestoweniger glaube ich, dass nur Krebspatienten eine zutreffende Antwort auf diese Frage geben knnen.

Ralf

----------


## Konrad

na, da hat jemand die beitrge entwendet ?

----------


## LowRoad

Ich will den Faden von Rudolf & HansJ mal wieder aufgreifen und das Thema reaktivieren. Ein paar Grundlagen darlegen und therapeutische Ideen vorstellen, die bitte nicht als strikte Handlungsanweisung missverstanden werden sollten! Hoffe auf rege Diskussion...!

*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 1 - Grundlagen
*
Knochenmetastasen sind wahrhaft eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung, mit der sich leider etliche der Kollegen rumschlagen mssen. Ich habe mal versucht diesen Sachverhalt etwas zu gliedern und die einzelnen Stadien zu beleuchten. Dabei spielt natrlich das Therapieangebot eine herausragende Rolle. Sachen, die in vielleicht 5 bis 10 Jahren sein werden, sind den momentan Betroffenen nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

Knochenmetastasen kommen sowohl bei Erstdiagnose, als auch bei Fortschritt einer palliativen Erkrankung, also nach Versagen Lokaler- und Salvage-Therapien, vor. Beispiel einer Osteoblastischen (Knochenaufbauend) Knochenmetastase eines Nieren-Ca, Rntgen, MRT, Knochen:



Wie entwickeln sich Knochenmetastasen. Bekannt ist die "*Seed-and-Soil-Theorie*" von Stephen Paget: "Die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie besagt, dass abgesiedelte Tumorzellen (Seed) ber das Gefsystem verteilt werden, sich aber nur dort zu Metastasen entwickeln knnen, wo die Tumorzellen besonders gnstige Bedingungen (Soil) finden. Bis heute hat die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie der Metastasierung weitgehend Gltigkeit; insbesondere fr Knochenmetastasen" [Wiki]

In die Zikulation geratene Tumorzellen besetzen die sogenannte "prmetastatischen Nische" welche sich auf den Osteoblasten befindet. Sie besitzen die gleichen Bindungsmolekle wie die dort eigentlich hingehrenden "hematopoietic stem cells" (HSCs), aber in hherer Konzentration, wodurch sie einen gewissen Vorteil gegenber den HSCs haben. Die "prmetastatische Nische" dient dazu eine berexpression der HSCs zu verhindern, indem es sie "ruhig stellt". Dieser Effekt, der Ruhigstellung scheint auch bei den angedockten Tumorzellen zu wirken. Sie knnen evt. jahrelang in unvernderter Form dort "schlafend" berleben. Was sie dann zum Wachstum anregt ist bisher unbekannt. Was man therapeutisch gegen die Ansiedlung tun kann, versuche ich ab Teil-2 zu ergrnden, es soll ja spannend bleiben...



Knochenmetastasen sind nicht selbst in der Lage die Knochensubstanz anzugreifen, sondern sie bilden Signalstoffe, die die knochenaufbauenden (Osteoblasten) und knochenabbauenden Zellen (Osteoklasten) beeinflussen. Bei osteoblastischen Metastasen werden verstrkt Wachstumshormone gebildet, die diese Osteoblasten anregen sich zu vermehren. Ergebnis ist ein krankhaft verdichteter Knochen, der instabiler ist als gesunder Knochen. Im Vergleich sind diese Metastasen statisch fester als osteolytische (knochenabbauende) Metasten wie sie z.B. beim Brustkrebs berwiegen, was ein gewisser Vorteil ist. Die Osteoblasten selbst senden dann Botenstoffe aus, die die Osteoklasten aktivieren. Ein vermehrter Knochenabbau setzt ein, was Platz macht fr die osteoblastische Metastasen. Dieser Knochenabbau setzt wiederum die Krebszelle anregende Botenstoffe frei. Es entsteht ein Kreislauf, der sich zunehmend selbst verstrkt, wobei der Knochenaufbau (beim Prostatakarzinom) im Vordergrund steht.

*The vicious cycle of bone metastases
*

----------


## LowRoad

Ich will den Faden von Rudolf & HansJ mal wieder aufgreifen und das Thema reaktivieren. Ein paar Grundlagen darlegen und therapeutische Ideen vorstellen, die bitte nicht als strikte Handlungsanweisung missverstanden werden sollten! Hoffe auf rege Diskussion...!


*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 1 - Grundlagen
*
Knochenmetastasen sind wahrhaft eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung, mit der sich leider etliche der Kollegen rumschlagen müssen. Ich habe mal versucht diesen Sachverhalt etwas zu gliedern und die einzelnen Stadien zu beleuchten. Dabei spielt natürlich das Therapieangebot eine herausragende Rolle. Sachen, die in vielleicht 5 bis 10 Jahren sein werden, sind den momentan Betroffenen nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

Knochenmetastasen kommen sowohl bei Erstdiagnose, als auch bei Fortschritt einer palliativen Erkrankung, also nach Versagen Lokaler- und Salvage-Therapien, vor. Beispiel einer Osteoblastischen (Knochenaufbauend) Knochenmetastase eines Nieren-Ca, Röntgen, MRT, Knochen:



Wie entwickeln sich Knochenmetastasen. Bekannt ist die "*Seed-and-Soil-Theorie*" von Stephen Paget: "Die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie besagt, dass abgesiedelte Tumorzellen (Seed) über das Gefäßsystem verteilt werden, sich aber nur dort zu Metastasen entwickeln können, wo die Tumorzellen besonders günstige Bedingungen (Soil) finden. Bis heute hat die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie der Metastasierung weitgehend Gültigkeit; insbesondere für Knochenmetastasen" [Wiki]

In die Zikulation geratene Tumorzellen besetzen die sogenannte "prämetastatischen Nische" welche sich auf den Osteoblasten befindet. Sie besitzen die gleichen Bindungsmoleküle wie die dort eigentlich hingehörenden "hematopoietic stem cells" (HSCs), aber in höherer Konzentration, wodurch sie einen gewissen Vorteil gegenüber den HSCs haben. Die "prämetastatische Nische" dient dazu eine Überexpression der HSCs zu verhindern, indem es sie "ruhig stellt". Dieser Effekt, der Ruhigstellung scheint auch bei den angedockten Tumorzellen zu wirken. Sie können evt. jahrelang in unveränderter Form dort "schlafend" überleben. Was sie dann zum Wachstum anregt ist bisher unbekannt. Was man therapeutisch gegen die Ansiedlung tun kann, versuche ich ab Teil-2 zu ergründen, es soll ja spannend bleiben...



Knochenmetastasen sind nicht selbst in der Lage die Knochensubstanz anzugreifen, sondern sie bilden Signalstoffe, die die knochenaufbauenden (Osteoblasten) und knochenabbauenden Zellen (Osteoklasten) beeinflussen. Bei osteoblastischen Metastasen werden verstärkt Wachstumshormone gebildet, die diese Osteoblasten anregen sich zu vermehren. Ergebnis ist ein krankhaft verdichteter Knochen, der instabiler ist als gesunder Knochen. Im Vergleich sind diese Metastasen statisch fester als osteolytische (knochenabbauende) Metasten wie sie z.B. beim Brustkrebs überwiegen, was ein gewisser Vorteil ist. Die Osteoblasten selbst senden dann Botenstoffe aus, die die Osteoklasten aktivieren. Ein vermehrter Knochenabbau setzt ein, was Platz macht für die osteoblastische Metastasen. Dieser Knochenabbau setzt wiederum die Krebszelle anregende Botenstoffe frei. Es entsteht ein Kreislauf, der sich zunehmend selbst verstärkt, wobei der Knochenaufbau (beim Prostatakarzinom) im Vordergrund steht.

*The vicious cycle of bone metastases
*
_Dieses Bild wurde vom Forenbetreiber entfernt._

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:-

Danke für Deine Initiative und die Dinge, die Du da schon herausgesucht und eindrucksvoll dargestellt hast. Ich will mich nicht aus nur theoretischem sondern auch aus Eigeninteresse bemühen, Deine Beiträge zu verstehen und zu kommentieren, Dir jedoch nicht nur zu applaudieren sondern ggfls auch eine andere Meinung zu äußern.

Die vorangegangenen Beiträge von Hans-J habe ich auch gelesen. Er schrieb am 23.12.2009:

"*Metastasen** bilden sich möglicherweise bereits in einem frühen Stadium einer Krebserkrankung und nicht erst in einer späten Phase, wie bisher angenommen. Das schließen US-amerikanische Forscher  aus . . ."

Es gibt Indizien, dass dies so ist, anders als die derzeit vorherrschende Lehre, welche unterstellt,dass Metastasen sich erst in einem Spätstadium der Erkrankung bilden und in diesem Stadium über die Lympfknoten in entfernte Körperteile wandern.  (Theorie der Kaskade)
Hieraus ergeben sich Folgerungen für die Strategie der Behandlung.

Desweiteren bitte ich Dich,  zu untersuchen, weshalb PK-Zellen insbesondere im Skelett sich ansiedeln. und was wir konkret (!) tun können, dem entgegenzuwirken. 
Desweiteren, wenn die seed & soil  Theorie stimmt, welchen Sinn Du der allgemein praktizierten Lymphadenektomie  beimisst, welche außer mit unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen behaftet  auch zu einer wesentlichen Schwächung des körpereigenen Immunsystems führt.
Jede Metastase entsteht aus einer einzigen Zelle des Muttertumors. Metastasen selbst metastasieren nicht. 
Desweiteren meine in einem anderen Thread geäußerte  und von Dir widersprochene These, dass eine frühzeitige Hormontherapie wegen der auf Osteoporose hinauslaufenden Wirkung für die Vermeidung von Metastasen kontraproduktiv ist und besser unterbleiben sollte. Denn was geschieht denn hier?  Die Urologie bereitet mit ihrer extensiven Hormontherapie den Boden (soil)  vor für Krebszellen, die sich ansiedeln wollen.

Vergessen wir bei diesem Thema nicht, dass unsere schwerer Mitbetroffenen keine graue Theorie brauchen sondern praktisch anwendbare Ratschläge,  auch um sich unvernünftiger Behandlungsweisen widersetzen zu können.

Gruß, Reinardo 

*

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Reinardo,*



> ...Dir jedoch nicht nur zu applaudieren sondern ggfls auch eine andere Meinung zu äußern...


ich bitte darum, denn nur so kann eine fruchtbare Diskussion entstehen. Ich bin auch nicht harmoniesüchtig, ggf. können wir ohne Konsens enden. Damit wären wir in guter Gesellschaft mit den uns behandelnden Ärzten.

_frühe Metastasierung:
_ja, scheint so zu sein. Aber nicht grundsätzlich, denn dann wären kurative Therapien unmöglich, was aber in der Realität möglich ist.

_Theorie der Kaskade:
_die zeitliche Abfolge der Metastasendiagnose - erst Lymphknoten dann Knochen - beweist nicht, dass die Metastasierung auch diesen Weg geht. Es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe von PCa Fällen, bei denen NUR Knochenmetastasen bei Erstdiagnose vorhanden sind. Ich neige eher dazu die lymphogene- bzw. hämatogene Metastasierung als eigenständig anzusehen. Der von mir oben gezeigte Weg der Knochenmetastastasierung scheint die zeitliche Verzögerung der Ausbildung solider Knochenmetastasen zu erklären.

Warum sich die Krebszellen gerade in den "prämetastatischen Nischen" wohlfühlen und dort andocken können, liegt an den Signalstoffen die die Krebszellen aussenden und ihre Möglichkeit in dieser Nische anzudocken. Leider kann man das nicht direkt blockieren, da sonst die Blutbildung incl. Immunsystem havariert.



Willst Du Details dazu wissen, empfehle ich Dir diese Beiträge:
*Osteoblastic cells regulate the haematopoietic stem cell niche
Human prostate cancer metastases target the hematopoietic stem cell niche to establish footholds in mouse bone marrow*


_Metastasen selbst metastasieren nicht:
_ein Mythos, leider falsch.

*frühzeitige Hormontherapie ... Vermeidung von Metastasen kontraproduktiv ist und besser unterbleiben sollte:*
umgekehrt wird, meiner Meinung nach, ein Schuh draus! In palliativer Situation sollte man die zirkulierenden Tumorzellen (CTC Test!) so niedrig wie irgend möglich halten, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Andockens in die "prämetastatische Nische" zu minimieren. Du hast aber recht, dass Knochenabbau unter ADT verhindert werden muss, da das unnötig Wachstumsfaktoren bildet, die das Überleben der Krebszellen in der Zirkulation begünstigen, somit die Andockwahrscheinlichkeit wieder erhöhen würde. Ausführungen dazu hatte ich schon gebracht.

----------


## LowRoad

_urheberrechtlich geschützte Bilder

_Ralf hat zwei Bilder entfernt, bei denen er urheberrechtliche Bedenken sieht. 

Das erste Bild "The vicious cycle of bone metastases" trägt KEIN CopyRight (C) Symbol, weshalb mir der Grund für die Löschung nicht ersichtlich ist. Hier zur Kontrolle: http://up.picr.de/7908900cdf.jpg

Das zweite Bild über die Entwicklung der Blut/Immunzellen trägt ein (c) Symbol, und wurde von mir nur verlinkt!? *Frage an Ralf:* dürfen (C) Bilder NICHT verlinkt werden, also mit IMG vorn und hinten? Hier das Originalbild: http://img.medscape.com/fullsize/mig...49118.fig1.jpg gehostet auf dem Medscape Server.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo LowRoad,

die Frage, ob "Deep Links" zu urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalten zulässig sind, wurde hier vor 3½ Jahren schon einmal gestellt und beantwortet: Sie sind zulässig.

Beim Löschen der Bilder scheint mir in der Tat ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein. Im ersten Bild ("The vicious cycle of bone metastases") glaubte ich in der Unterschrift ein ©-Zeichen erkannt zu haben. Trotzdem darf die Frage nach dem Ursprung des Bildes (übrigens auch der anderen, nicht gelöschten Bilder) erlaubt sein; ich gehe davon aus, dass Du sie nicht selbst fabriziert hast. Für das zweite Bild, das vom Medscape-Server, werde ich den Link wieder herstellen. Für das erste Bild warte ich erst noch auf den Herkunftsnachweis, der ©-Hinweis muss ja nicht im Bild selbst untergebracht sein.

Der Eine oder Andere mag meine Aktivität für verwerflich halten. Tatsache ist, dass Abmahnungen an die Forums_betreiber_ und nicht an die anonymen Forums_benutzer_ gehen. Wir wollen es gar nicht erst so weit kommen lassen, uns mit Abmahn-Haien herumschlagen zu müssen.

Ralf

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Ich neige eher dazu die lymphogene- bzw. hämatogene Metastasierung als eigenständig anzusehen...


Hallo LowRoad,

gibt es Statistiken über Metastasen, die trotz großzügiger Lymphknoten-Resektionen mit N0-Status, entstanden sind? Das müssten dann ja hämatogene Metastasen sein. 

Keine schöne Vorstellung, weil dann ja in der Tat N0-Resektionen nichts endgültig Positives bedeuten...

Schorschel

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Schorschel,
keine Ahnung, ob es Statistiken gibt.

Tatsache ist, dass auch (wenige) Männer nach RPE/RT mit kleiner/gleich pT2c no-SVI no-EPE R0-N0-M0 an PCa versterben. Davon 80-90% mit zumindest disseminierten Knochenmetastasen. Ob die schon bei RT/RPE vorhanden waren? Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte geschrieben: "Ich neige eher dazu..." heisst - ist eine Vermutung, ein subjektives Gefühl.

Schau Dir mal den Aufsatz von *Christopher J. Logothetis* an:



> ...However, prostate cancer is unique in that *bone is often the only clinically detectable site of metastasis*, and the resulting tumours tend to be osteoblastic (bone forming) rather than osteolytic (bone lysing)....


Ein N0 Status würde ich nicht überbewerten, ein N1 Status ist aber definitiv ungünstig.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich will den Faden von Rudolf & HansJ mal wieder aufgreifen und das Thema reaktivieren. Ein paar Grundlagen darlegen und therapeutische Ideen vorstellen, die bitte nicht als strikte Handlungsanweisung missverstanden werden sollten! Hoffe auf rege Diskussion...!
> 
> 
> *Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 1 - Grundlagen
> *
> Knochenmetastasen sind wahrhaft eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung, mit der sich leider etliche der Kollegen rumschlagen müssen. Ich habe mal versucht diesen Sachverhalt etwas zu gliedern und die einzelnen Stadien zu beleuchten. Dabei spielt natürlich das Therapieangebot eine herausragende Rolle. Sachen, die in vielleicht 5 bis 10 Jahren sein werden, sind den momentan Betroffenen nicht sonderlich hilfreich.


Guter Ansatz! Knochengesundung bzw. Knochengesundheit JETZT, mit den Mitteln, die wir haben bzw. beschaffen können.




> Wie entwickeln sich Knochenmetastasen. Bekannt ist die "*Seed-and-Soil-Theorie*" von Stephen Paget: "Die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie besagt, dass abgesiedelte Tumorzellen (Seed) über das Gefäßsystem verteilt werden, sich aber nur dort zu Metastasen entwickeln können, wo die Tumorzellen besonders günstige Bedingungen (Soil) finden. Bis heute hat die Seed-and-Soil-Theorie der Metastasierung weitgehend Gültigkeit; insbesondere für Knochenmetastasen" [Wiki]


Fragt sich, was bereitet den "Boden"(soil) vor, sodass die "Saat" aufgehen kann.
Da du im folgenden nur von 3 Zelltypen ausgegangen bist (Tumorzellen, Osteoblast, Osteoklast), will ich hier gleich auf 2 weitere hinweisen, die in dem Geschehen der Entwicklung von Knochen-Mets eine Rolle spielen: Die Fibroblasten der Knochen-Matrix und die Fettzellen, die es auch dort gibt.
Denn: Die berüchtigte Arachidonsäure wird verdächtigt, den "Boden" zu bereiten:




> CONCLUSION: The data supports the hypothesis that AA not only promotes CaP invasion, it also prepares the soil, making it more
> supportive for implantation and propagation of the migrating metastatic cell.


Dies steht in "Influence of omega-6 PUFA arachidonic acid and bone marrow adipocytes on metastatic spread from prostate cancer" von Brown et al., 2010.

Konsequenz #1: Sorg dafür, deinen AA-Pegel niedrig zu halten. Zwar kannst du nicht deine Fettzellen in der Knochenmatrix entfernen, aber du kannst sehr wohl was dazu beitragen, welche Fettsäuren sich im Innern dieser Fettzellen befinden. Wenn die Tumorzelle sich an die Fettzelle heranpirscht, um dort den notwendigen Ausgangsstoff für die pro-inflammatorischen Botenstoffe sucht, die sie für die Metastasierung braucht, kannst du ihr den Appetit verderben.





> Knochenmetastasen sind nicht selbst in der Lage die Knochensubstanz anzugreifen, sondern sie bilden Signalstoffe, die die knochenaufbauenden (Osteoblasten) und knochenabbauenden Zellen (Osteoklasten) beeinflussen. Bei osteoblastischen Metastasen werden verstärkt Wachstumshormone gebildet, die diese Osteoblasten anregen sich zu vermehren. Ergebnis ist ein krankhaft verdichteter Knochen, der instabiler ist als gesunder Knochen. Im Vergleich sind diese Metastasen statisch fester als osteolytische (knochenabbauende) Metasten wie sie z.B. beim Brustkrebs überwiegen, was ein gewisser Vorteil ist. Die Osteoblasten selbst senden dann Botenstoffe aus, die die Osteoklasten aktivieren. Ein vermehrter Knochenabbau setzt ein, was Platz macht für die osteoblastische Metastasen. Dieser Knochenabbau setzt wiederum die Krebszelle anregende Botenstoffe frei. Es entsteht ein Kreislauf, der sich zunehmend selbst verstärkt, wobei der Knochenaufbau (beim Prostatakarzinom) im Vordergrund steht.


Schon schon. 
Aber es gibt noch die Fibroblasten, die auch mitspielen. Der Fibroblast ist das biochemische Zentrum des Bindegewebes. Er produziert die Kollagen-Voraussetzungen, die dann ausserhalb in der Matrix zu Kollagen-Fasern zusammengesetzt werden. JürgenS hatte mal in 2007 angefangen, über Kollagen zu schreiben. Das sollten wir fortsetzen, denn: 


> *Collagen (ein Struktureiweiss) ist das am meisten verbreitete, wichtigste Protein im menschlichen Körper. Protein kommt in allen Lebewesen in großen Mengen vor. Es bildet einen intregalen Teil der Organe und ist von besonderer Bedeutung für Knochen und Gelenke. Bis zu 90% der organischen Matrix der Knochen besteht aus Typ 1 Collagen, kreuzweise vernetzt, um die Festigkeit und Steifheit der Knochen zu stärken.*


Wenn wir also Knochengesundung bzw. Knochengesundheit anstreben, heisst das u.a. für gut funktionierende Fibroblasten sorgen, dass die immer super hartes Kollagen bauen. 

Konsequenz #2: Vitamin C und die anderen Stoffe, die für die Kollagensynthese nötig sind, dem Körper reichlich zuführen, es darf gerade an diesen überlebenswichtigen Mikronährstoffen im Kampf gg. Knochenmetastasierung nicht fehlen !!

----------


## Schorschel

> Ein N0 Status würde ich nicht überbewerten


Das, LowRoad, ist ja genau mein Punkt.

Ein N0 bei z.B. 5 enfernten Knoten ist vermutlich sowieso relativ nichtssagend, aber manchmal sind es ja 15, 20 oder mehr LK's, die entfernt wurden. Wenn die ein N0 ergaben, fühlen sich die Betroffenen vermutlich recht sicher.

Wenn aber die Evidenz von hämatogener Metastasierung signifikant sein sollte, wäre das natürlich keine gute Nachricht für alle N0-er.

Vielleicht weiß Daniel etwas darüber?

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

@Andi vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee diesem alten Thread wieder Leben einzuhauchen. Bedauerlicherweise haben sich jedoch im Zeitablauf in Bezug auf Knochenmetastasen nicht so viele Neuerungen ergeben.
@Schorschel für deine N0 Situation in Verbindung mit lymphogener Aussaat habe ich einen interessanten Beitrag in den unergründlichen Tiefen meiner Datenbank, die ich hoffentlich dir noch beibringen kann.

Zu den derzeitigen Möglichkeiten einer Therapie bei Metastasierung ist nachfolgender Link eine große Hilfe, da er gebündelt bis zu 2011 reicht.

http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...Metastasen.pdf

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...@Schorschel für deine N0 Situation in Verbindung mit lymphogener Aussaat...


Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

nur der guten Ordnung halber: Ich bin ein unoperierter AS'ler und habe insofern noch keine postoperative N0-Situation vorzuweisen.

Als ich Andis Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit einer hämatogenen Disseminierung aufgriff, ging es mir darum, operierte Mitstreiter mit einer N0-Situation darauf hinzuweisen, dass es m.E. zum Ersten sinnvoll ist nachzuprüfen, wieviele Knoten entfernt und untersucht wurden (je mehr, desto besser - ganz klar). Zum Zweiten sollte man trotz einer N0-Situation, eben wegen der genannten Disseminierungsmöglichkeit, das Thema "Knochengesundheit" nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Zu diesem Thema gibt es ja an anderer Stelle viele Hinweise.

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo alle Miteinander,
> @Andi vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee diesem alten Thread wieder Leben einzuhauchen. Bedauerlicherweise haben sich jedoch im Zeitablauf in Bezug auf Knochenmetastasen nicht so viele Neuerungen ergeben.


Hallo, Hans-J.,

die Bedeutung der (Tumor)Matrix hat zugenommen. Die Interaktionen Tumor/Metastase <-> Mikroumfeld findet auch bei Knochenmetastasierung viel mehr Beachtung als früher. Was machen die Fibroblasten anders, wenn PCa-Zellen auftauchen?
Sodann die Einbeziehung der Fettzellen, die offenbar auch mitspielen - davon war früher auch nicht die Rede.
Schliesslich die Gesamtbetrachtung des Knochenstoffwechsels und daraus abgeleiteter Bewegungs-, Ernährungs- und Supplementierungs-Strategien. Auch das "im Zeitablauf" deutlicher geworden.





> Zu den derzeitigen Möglichkeiten einer Therapie bei Metastasierung ist nachfolgender Link eine große Hilfe, da er gebündelt bis zu 2011 reicht.
> 
> http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...Metastasen.pdf


eine schöne Foliensammlung; umfasst aber nur die laufenden Medikamenten-Entwicklungen bzw. -Möglichkeiten.
Ich wäre dringend interessiert an einer Gesamtschau dessen, was -für uns relevant- in den Knochen abgeht, die über die bisher herumgereichten Bilder hinausgeht. Seit 2000 haben wir die Strum'sche Knochen-Graphik, ich finde, wir haben mittlerweile weitere wichtige Puzzle-Steinchen, die wir für ein umfassenderes Bild, in dem auch die jeweiligen therapeutischen/präventiven Ansatzpunkte enthalten sind, nutzen könnten.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## LowRoad

Hier ein neuer Versuch, den "*vicious cycle of bone metastases*" bildlich darzustellen:





Hallo *Hans-J*,
danke für den interessanten Link zu den Folien von Fr. Dr. Retz. Hier werden schon ein paar zukünftige Strategien, wie Immuntherapie, MDV3100 und Verstärkung der Chemo durch Thalidomid/Revlimid aufgezeigt. Leider aber noch Zukunftsmusik, zumindest für Leitlinientherapierte.

Hallo *Rudolf*,



> ...Ich wäre dringend interessiert an einer Gesamtschau dessen, was -für uns relevant- in den Knochen abgeht, die über die bisher herumgereichten Bilder hinausgeht...


na dann mal los - wir warten gespannt...

----------


## LowRoad

*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 2 - Knochenmetastasen bei Erstdiagnose

*
Wer ist davon betroffen? Wahrscheinlichkeit von Knochenmetastasen vs. PSA bei Erstdiagnose:




Interessant, dass bis PSA von etwa 40ng/ml kaum mit Knochenmetastasen gerechnet werden muss, zumindest mit solchen die per Bone-Scan (Knochenszintigraphie) darstellbar sind. Bei hohen Gleason Graden scheint dennoch eine Untersuchung vorteilhaft, da selbst bei kleinen
PSA Werten ein Ossäre Metastasierung nicht vollständig auszuschliessen ist. Wegen der höheren Sensitivität würde ich dann ein NaF-PET-CT dem Bone-Scan vorziehen. 

Ein weiterer interessanter Aspekt ist, dass die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit bei M1b Stadien stark von der Anzahl der Metastasen abhängig ist:



Das führt uns zum Thema der oligometastatic disease, d.h. Erkrankung mit geringer Metastasenlast. Lohnt sich die lokale Behandlung dieser Metastasen? Ein spannendes Gebiet, was ich vielleicht später mal bearbeiten möchte. Man erkennt zumindest, dass bei geringer Metastasenlast bei Erstdiagnose das Therapieansprechen und die damit verbundenen Überlebenszeit durchaus optimistisch sein kann. Auch hier ist natürlich eine intelligente Therapie erforderlich, die sich primär auf die Hormonblockade stützt, die aber ggf. durch ergänzende Massnahmen verstärkt werden kann.

Hierzu die Meinung von Dr. Myers: *Bone Metastases & PCa
*
Hallo,
das ist ein weiteres Video aus dem Liegestuhl, 4. July Wochenende [Independence Day] und ich möchte über die Möglichkeiten sprechen bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen. *Damit meine ich Patienten, die uns mit Knochenmetastasen vorgestellt werden.* Allgemein wird das als sehr ernsthafte Erkrankung angesehen, und ich denke speziell hier können wir gute Ergebnisse vorweisen. Den Leitgedanken, den wir dabei verfolgen ist der, das die Totalremmission der entscheidende Punkt ist. Erreichen eines PSA NADIR Wertes von <0,01ng/ml ist immer ein positives Zeichen. Wir denken, dass damit ein dramatisch verbessertes Gesamtüberleben korreliert. Zuerst schauen wir uns die Patienten bezüglich "oligometastatic disease" an. Das ist der Fachausdruck für "wenige Metastasen". Das wurde zuerst bei Ewald Messing und Kollegen an der U.of Rochester gezeigt. Sie zeigten, dass Männer mit 5 oder weniger Knochenmetastasen ein stark verzögerten Krankheitsverlauf besassen. Bestrahlung dieser Metastasen scheint von Nutzen zu sein. Seit 2005, als dieses Papier veröffentlicht wurde, machen wir das in unserer Klinik so. Zuerst schauen wir uns die Ausbreitung der Metastasen an. Dann prüfen wir, ob eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung dieser Metastasen mit einer Dosis die ausreichend ist diese Metastasen auszuschalten [>50Gy], möglich ist. Wenn möglich planen wir das ganz zu Anfang durchzuführen. Eine parallele systemische Therapie unterstützt die Strahlentherapie dabei. 

Was tun bei Patienten, die diese Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllen? Zuerst starten wir eine ADT3 mit LUPRON, CASODEX und AVODART. Dahinter steht die Idee den Krebs so schnell wie möglich lahm zu legen. Mit etwas Glück schaffen wir den Patienten damit in die totale Remission [PSA <0,01ng/ml]. Wenn nicht, gehen wir zu Zweitlinientherapien über, wo es eine ganze Reihe von Medikamenten gibt. Aus verschiedenen Gründen hat sich bei uns, nachdem Lupron+Casodex+Avodart versagt haben, eine Ketoconazol basierte Therapie bewährt. Ketoconazol ist ein Medikament gegen Pilzerkrankungen aus den 1980er Jahren, zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs in Anwendung seit 1982. Meiner Meinung nach ist das die beste Zweitlinientherapie nach Lupron+Casodex. Es ist ziemlich wirksam. Der Erfolg verlangt aber eine erfahrene Anwendung. Es gibt dazu ein spezielles Video darüber. Wir haben herausgefunden, dass Ketoconazol sehr gut mit Estrogen und Leukine zu kombinieren ist. *Das verwenden wir als Zweitlinientherapie, erfolgreich bei etwa 80%* der Patienten!

Die Krankheit schreitet dann leider irgendwann fort, und zusammen mit den 20% Therapieversagern, ist der nächste Schritt eine Taxotere Chemotherapie. Das ist immer noch eines der wirksamsten Medikamente gegen Prostatakrebs. Was nachdem Taxotere versagt? Das publizierte mittlere Überleben, nach Taxotere Versagen ist etwa 12 Monate. Das war durch die begrenzte Anzahl von Folgetherapien in der Vergangenheit bestimmt. Mittlerweile haben wir 3 neue Medikamente für dieses Stadium. Eines ist die PROVENGE Immuntherapie [nicht in EU zugelassen], dann ein ganz neues Mittel ZYTIGA [Abiraterone], in den letzten 2 Monaten zugelassen. Ich habe ein paar Videos darüber eingestellt. Dann noch JEVTANA [Cabazitaxel], ein neues Chemotherapeutikum. 

"..was denken sie über die Erkrankung in diesem Stadium?" Diese Frage stellt ein grosser Teil der uns konsultierenden Patienten, wobei ich mir immer wünschte sie kämen früher. Generell mag ich es nicht besonders von einer Chemotherapie zur nächsten zu wechseln. Taxotere und Jevtana verursachen etwa vergleichbare Nebenwirkungen. Das Problem dabei ist, das macht die Leute fertig. Wichtig ist deshalb eine nicht Chemotherapie basierte Option zu besitzen. Das wäre PROVENGE oder ZYTIGA.

PROVENGE ist nun schon eine zeitlang auf dem Markt, so dass wir ein Gefühl dafür haben, wem es hilft und wem nicht. Patienten, die von PROVENGE profitieren sind solche mit moderat steigenden PSA Werten, ohne weitreichende Metastasierung. Das ist die ideale Gruppe für eine PROVENGE Therapie. 

ZYTIGA ist eine andere Sache. Ganz neu auf dem Markt. Wir haben nur die Ergebnisse der Zulassungsstudien. Es scheint bei Jedermann nach Taxotere einsetzbar zu sein. Ich denke das wird in diesem Stadium weiten Einsatz finden. Bei uns bisher recht erfolgreich eingesetzt. Wie schon in einem ZYTIGA Video beschrieben, ist es aber ein kompliziertes Medikament. Also ZYTIGA für die meisten Patienten, PROVENGE für eine Untergruppe mit geringer Progression. 

Anschliessend käme JEVTANA als weitere Chemotherapie zum Einsatz. Das ist verwand mit Taxotere, besitzt aber eine wesentlich grössere Anti-Krebs-Wirkung, was ich bisher sehen konnte. Die klinischen Studien zeigen beeindrucke Ansprechraten nach Taxotere Versagen. Aber es ist eine Chemotherapie. Danach sind sie in klinischen Studien. Glücklicherweise gibt es eine ganze Menge vielversprechender Medikamente, die zur Zeit erforscht werden. Zum Beispiel XL-184 und IPILIMUMAB. Damit haben wir noch ein paar Optionen.

So machen wir das momentan bei fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadien. Wie lange geht das gut? Ich würde sagen, nachdem Taxotere versagt hat etwa 40 Monate. Statistisch 12 Monate, bei uns etwa 40 Monate! 29% dieser Patienten konnten wir in die Totalremission bringen. Keine Todesfälle innerhalb von 5 Jahren bei dieser Gruppe. Das ist doch schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zu dem statistischen 12 Monatsüberleben. Also nach Taxotere, volle Beachtung der Details macht eine Menge aus. Unglücklicherweise sind diese Details kompliziert und stellen eine Herausforderung auch an den Patienten dar, sowie an das komplizierte Therapieprotokoll, welches strenge Disziplin verlangt.

Einen schönen Tag noch.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rudolf, Andi & Forum,

@Rudolf, ja, die Entwicklung in der Forschung und außerhalb der Leitlinientherapie haben z.T. gravierende Neuerungen erfahren. Dieses nur zu meiner ersten Ausführung. Auch die Forschung hat sich sehr verändert, bis hin zur Erhellung von Zusammenhängen zur Metastasierung. Aber aus den Grundlagen kommt sie immer noch nicht heraus und die teilbruchstückhaften Puzzle können noch nicht hinreichend zusammengefügt werden.

Ob diese Entwicklung nun den unterschiedlichen Forschungsrichtungen geschuldet sind, den unterschiedlichen Forschungsgruppen, möchte ich nicht bewerten, aber die Vielfalt führt zunächst einmal beim Betrachter zu einem verwirrenden Eindruck, weil eine gezielte Struktur zu selektiven Einzelbündelung nicht erkennbar ist.

Was ist z. Z. machbare Therapie? Diese Fragen werden schon behandelt im Link von Frau Dr. Retz. Bis hin zu außerhalb der Schulmedizin. Diesen Link finde ich vor allen Dingen überschaubar und sehr strukturiert.
Persönlich nehme ich die neueren Forschungen - besonders in der Immunforschung - auch mit immunmodulatorischen Mittel sehr wahr, aber einen konkreten Bezug kann ich
z. Z. noch nicht feststellen, die eine Bündelung oder eine Struktur erkennen lassen. Aus diesem Grunde ist auch eine Matrix schlecht möglich, weil diese Bewegungsdaten laufend einer Veränderung unterliegen.

Die hier im Forum schon aufgezeigten Wege haben - aus meiner Sicht - nur bei Einzelnen eine Erkenntnis gebracht, die mehrheitlichen Mitleser sind eher verwirrt.

@ Andi
deine Grafik Teil 2 - hier Balkendiagramm - hat es in sich. 



> Interessant, dass bis PSA von etwa 40ng/ml kaum mit Knochenmetastasen gerechnet werden muss


 Nun ja, bei 17% was ich i Abhängigkeit mit dem Gleason schon doch beachtlich finde. Bei dieser Grafik finde ich die Übergangszonen zur nexthöheren Darstellung beim PSA für problematisch, denn danach würden auch noch 17% bis zum PSA von 79,9 gelten. Beim PSA 80 wäre es schon 31% mit Knochenmetas.

Die Darstellung von Tumorzellabsiedlungen sind sehr anschaulich und in Verbindung der Auslösefaktoren bei den Metastasenarten prima. Ich glaube, dass unser laienhafter Forscherdrang jedoch langsam ein Stadium erreicht, wo nur noch wenige gewillt sind, dieses Niveau - mit einer hohen Quote von Forschungskorrekturen - im Zeitabauf mitzutragen.

Viele erwarten gebündeltes und erkennbare Forschungsergebnisse mit umsetzungsrelevanten Daten, welche eine gebündelte Entwicklung von Medikamente/Chemikalien zulassen. 
Natürlich ist es wichtig, welche Richtungen z. Z. präferiert werden, nur finde ich, dass sollten die Interessierten - bis zu einer gewissen Verfestigung - mit etwas mehr Zurückhaltung sehen. Vielleicht kann man dies auch in einem kleineren Kreis fortführen.

Gerne erwarte ich aber auch andere Meinungen über die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise zum Thema "Forschung"
Ein Beispiel:




> Warum sich die Krebszellen gerade in den "prämetastatischen Nischen" wohlfühlen und dort andocken können, liegt an den Signalstoffen die die Krebszellen aussenden und ihre Möglichkeit in dieser Nische anzudocken.


Die Forschungen hier sind schon derart komplex und vor allen Dingen in so unterschiedlichen Richtungen verzweigt, dass es z.Z. hier überhaupt sehr schwer ist eine gezielte Forschungsrichtung zu erkennen.

Zurück zur Sache:




> Sie zeigten, dass Männer mit 5 oder weniger Knochenmetastasen ein stark verzögerten Krankheitsverlauf besassen. Bestrahlung dieser Metastasen scheint von Nutzen zu sein. Seit 2005, als dieses Papier veröffentlicht wurde, machen wir das in unserer Klinik so. Zuerst schauen wir uns die Ausbreitung der Metastasen an. Dann prüfen wir, ob eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung dieser Metastasen mit einer Dosis die ausreichend ist diese Metastasen auszuschalten [>50Gy], möglich ist. Wenn möglich planen wir das ganz zu Anfang durchzuführen. Eine parallele systemische Therapie unterstützt die Strahlentherapie dabei.


Diese Therapie findet jedoch z.Z. in unseren Leitlinien keinen Rückhalt, systemisch gilt schon bei einer M1, und eine weiterführende Bestrahlung nur bei klarer Indikation. Hier Schmerzen. 
Die von dir aufgezeigten Therapiewege von Dr. Meyers korrelieren - nach genauer Betrachtung - doch sehr mit dem Link von Frau Dr. Retz und zeigt an, dass sich der Abstand zwischen -Übersee und Eurpoa - verkürzt hat. Ich finde , eine beachtenswerte Entwicklung.

Bedauerlich nur, dass immer nur die Taxantherapie als Vorspanntherapie zu weiterführenden Therapieoptionen die Hürde ist.
Ob diese Therapie nicht mehr einer evtl. Immuntherapie im Wege steht, wird wohl die Zeit erbringen müssen. Es dürfte wohl noch sehr spannend werden, wenn sich irgendwann einmal die Immuntherapie etabliert und die bisherige Verfahrensweise in einem anderen Licht anzusehen ist.
Aber bis dahin wird es wohl dauern.

Der Weg einer kombinierten Therapie, wie sie z.Z. @WernerS bei Dr. FE macht sollte unbedingt im Focus behalten werden. 

Ich persönlich finde, dass wir in letzter Zeit sehr viel Informationsmaterial - in unterschiedlichen Threads - zusammengetragen haben und dieses zunächst einmal aufarbeiten sollten. Vor allen Dingen strukturieren müssen, damit die Forschungen und die Richtungen transparenter werden, Therapien innerhalb und außerhalb der Leitlinien übersichtlich bleiben, ohne Neuerungen aus dem Auge zu verlieren.

Wir sind - aus meiner Sicht - nahe am Punkt und sollten dies festigen.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Hans-J,
vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag.




> ...unser laienhafter Forscherdrang jedoch langsam ein Stadium erreicht, wo nur noch wenige gewillt sind, dieses Niveau - mit einer hohen Quote von Forschungskorrekturen - im Zeitablauf mitzutragen...


so wird es wohl immer sein und bleiben. Ich kann nicht von allen Betroffenen verlangen, dass sie sich hier konstruktiv einbringen, und ich möchte nicht von mir verlangen, auf eine oft unzulässige Vereinfachung herabzusteigen. Ein dauerhaftes Dilemma. Mir ist klar, dass ich dann viele Betroffene nicht erreichen werde, viele sich kopfschüttelnd abwenden. Bevor man sich "verunsichern" lässt, wendet man sich lieber ab. Jeder hat so seine Art sich mit der Krankheit auseinander zu setzen, auch ich.




> ...Diese Therapie findet jedoch z.Z. in unseren Leitlinien keinen Rückhalt...


ein weiteres Dilemma, ebenfalls unauflösbar. Wollen wir nicht das Unterforum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" durch einen Link auf die weissen und blauen "Ratgeber" ersetzen, dann muss man das aushalten.




> ...Ich persönlich finde, dass wir in letzter Zeit sehr viel Informationsmaterial - in unterschiedlichen Threads - zusammengetragen haben und dieses zunächst einmal aufarbeiten sollten. Vor allen Dingen strukturieren müssen,...


bin gerade dabei. Im Teil 3 möchte ich auf die Prävention von Knochenmetastasen eingehen. Dazu suche ich noch Informationen. Wenn Du was hast - her damit! Teil 4 wird sich mit der eigentlichen Therapie befassen. Sehr gerne können wir das alles auch im direkten Gespräch vertiefen. Vielleicht im Anschluss an den Patiententag am 22. Oktober in Planegg? (Bin auch ziemlich an Deinem R-ALA/DCA Cocktail interessiert)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad und andere Diskutanten,

 ich verfolge die Diskussion mit Interesse. 

Wie Metastasen vorbeugen? Es gibt einen ausführlichen Artikel zum Thema "durch Operationen ausgelöste Metastasen" ("Preventing Surgery-Induced Cancer Metastasis"). Dieser bezieht sich nicht nur auf Prostatakrebs und ist im Heft, Dezember 2009, S. 57, der Life Extension Foundation nachzulesen. Es geht um Auslösen von Metastasen durch Operationen und Vermeidung durch Maßnahmen vor und nach einer Krebsoperation. Teilweise sind die Maßnahmen sehr einfach, aber, wen wundert es, nicht üblich. 

 Dr. Eichhorn gehört bei der LEF zum Scientific Advisory Board. 

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2009/...astasis_01.htm

Der Artikel wird im Google-Übersetzer ziemlich gut ins Deutsche übertragen. 

Im Artikel ist ein Link zu einer Zusammenfassung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu diesem Thema enthalten. http://www.lef.org/featured-articles...ial-Report.htm

Gruß
Wolfgang


P.S.:

Zur weiteren Information könnte man auch den Leitartikel des Heftes  lesen, der auf die Unfähigkeit der Onkologie sowie der amerikanischen  Gesundheitsbehörde eingeht. Titel :"So Many Needless Cancer Deaths"
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2009/...-Deaths_01.htm

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

offenbar ist auch Wolfgang mit von der Partei und das mit kritischem Gepäck.

@Andi



> Vielleicht im Anschluss an den Patiententag am 22. Oktober in Planegg?


Hier zu hatte mich schon Rudolf ansprechen lassen. Aber wie immer - und so lange ich kann - bin ich immer um diese Zeit wieder beim Segeln. Obwohl ich einem Gedankenaustausch und Teilnahme an diesen sehr informativen Tagungen nicht abgeneigt bin. Aber September/Oktober evtl. bis mitte November kontrolliere ich meine Knochenmetastasen mit Winchkurbeldrehen - per Hand.

Für deine Sammlung von möglichen Therapieoptionen zur Behandlung oder Eliminierung von Knochenmetas. einige Links und Kommentare, die sehr aktuell sind.
Zunächst nur auf Bestrahlung ausgelegt.




> Strahlentherapie*Biologische Strahlenwirkung*
> Einer der wichtigsten Angriffsorte der RTx bei Tumoren ist die Erbsubstanz DNS der Tumorzelle. Durch physikalisch-chemische Wechselwirkungen, z. B. über Radikalbildung, können Einzel- und Doppelstrangbrüche der DNS ausgelöst werden, die in Gegenwart von molekularem Sauerstoff fortbestehen können. Gut oxygenierte und stoffwechselaktive Zellen sind daher mehr, hypoxische Zellen weniger strahlensensibel. Für eine kurative Therapie sollte im Gewebe immer eine möglichst hohe O2-Sättigung (ggf. Bluttransfusion, Erythropoetin-Gabe) angestrebt und hypoxische Einflüsse (z. B. Rauchen) vermieden werden. Über viele biologische Einzelschritte (Mitosetod, Apoptose, beschleunigte Differenzierung) kommt es schließlich zum Zelltod der geschädigten Zellklone. Zelleigene Reparaturmechanismen können die Wirkung ionisierender Strahlen sowohl im Normalgewebe als auch in Tumorzellen abschwächen. Die unterschiedliche Strahlenempfindlichkeit von Tumorzellen (meist hoch reproduktiv, wenig differenziert) und Zellen des Normalgewebes (z. T. wenig oder nicht mehr reproduktiv, hochdifferenziert) erlaubt insgesamt aber eine gute Schonung des mitbestrahlten Normalgewebes durch Aufteilung der Bestrahlung in viele Einzelschritte (= Fraktionen).
> 
> © onkologie2011.de / Letzte Aktualisierung: 10. August 2011







> Strahlentherapie
> *Bestrahlungskonzepte*
> Aus den o. g. Überlegungen erfolgt die RTx in aller Regel fraktioniert. Die normale Bestrahlung mit 5 Fraktionen/Woche und 1,8–2 Gy/d Einzeldosis sowie Pause am Wochenende hat sich auf empirischer Basis entwickelt. Die RTx solider Tumoren erfordert meist 30–40 Fraktionen in 6–8 Wochen (Wochendosis 9–10 Gy, Gesamtdosis 60–76 Gy). Wird die Gesamtdosis über mehr als 5 RTx-Fraktionen pro Woche (Hyperfraktionierung) verabreicht, schont man zwar das (spät reagierende) Normalgewebe, doch verringert sich mit zunehmender Behandlungszeit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Tumorkontrolle. Wird die Gesamtbehandlungszeit verkürzt (Akzelerierung), steigt die Tumorkontrollwahrscheinlichkeit bei verminderter Repopulierung, allerdings auf Kosten einer erhöhten Akuttoxizität im Normalgewebe. Die gleichzeitige Hyperfraktionierung und Akzelerierung, z. B. mit 2 x 1,4 Gy/d bei etwas reduzierter Gesamtdosis, nutzt die Vorteile der verbesserten Tumorkontrolle bei tolerabler Toxizität im Normalgewebe. Dies nutzt man z. B. beim „concomitant boost“: Hier werden die 1. und 2. Tagesdosis in unterschiedlich großen Zielvolumina verabreicht (Tumor plus Lymphabflussgebiet versus Tumor allein). Da als Reparaturzeit der Zellen des Normalgewebes mindestens 6 h angenommen werden, sollte dieses Zeitintervall zwischen den einzelnen Fraktionen nicht unterschritten werden. Eine Ausnahme stellt die Pulsed-dose-rate (PDR)-Brachytherapie dar, bei der pro Tag bis zu 24 Einzelbestrahlungen mit 0,5 Gy/h erfolgen. Wird die Gesamtdosis über weniger Fraktionen mit erhöhter Einzeldosis (Hypofraktionierung) verabreicht und damit die Gesamtbehandlungszeit verkürzt, erhöht sich die Wirkung am Tumor, aber auch das Risiko von chronischen Spätfolgen, weshalb oft eine erhebliche Reduktion der Gesamtdosis erforderlich ist. Diese RTx-Konzepte nutzt man vor allem in der Palliativsituation, wo eine verkürzte Behandlungszeit bei schnellem Wirkungseintritt vorteilhaft ist, neuerdings aber auch wieder in kurativen Konzepten (z. B. Mamma-Ca.).
> Der Erfolg der Bestrahlung hängt insgesamt von vielen Faktoren ab: 1. den Eigenschaften des Tumors (Entität, Größe, Hypoxie u. a.), 2. den Eigenschaften der Strahlung (linearer Energietransfer, Energie), 3. der Einzel- und Gesamtdosis und der Verteilung der Dosis über die Zeit (Fraktionierung), 4. der Kombination mit anderen Therapiemodalitäten u. a. individuellen Faktoren.
> Besonders strahlenempfindlich sind Lymphome und Seminome, besonders strahlenresistent dagegen maligne Gliome und Osteosarkome; die häufigen Plattenepithel- und *Adenokarzinome sind intermediär strahlenempfindlich.* Bei jedem RTx-Konzept sind diese Aspekte zu berücksichtigen und das Verhältnis von Wirkung und Nebenwirkung (akute und späte Therapiefolgen) und das primäre Therapieziel (kurativ/palliativ) festzulegen.
> 
> © onkologie2011.de / Letzte Aktualisierung: 10. August 2011


Bitte klicke die weiteren Unterthreade an zu weitere Berichte z.B. Metastasen

http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...re_177041.html

Alles über die Samarium 153 Therapie

http://www.knochenmetastasen-info.de/durchfuehrung.html

Gefäßneubildung in und um einer Metastase

http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...bs_115564.html

Schmerztherapie bei Knochenmetastasen

http://www.nucmedinfo.com/Pages/Re188.html

Soweit erst einmal nur zu den bisher hier im Forum noch sehr wenig bekannten Formen der Strahlentherapie - z.B. auch auf Basis - Seltene Erden, Radionukleide, Trojaner, Rhenium, Samarium, Ionen.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

*
Der erste Schritt*

Der erste Schritt zur Pävention von Knochenmetastasen sollte logischerweise der Erhalt der Knochengesundheit sein. Prof Bonkhoff schreibt dszu in seinem Papier *

Wie entsteht die Androgenresistenz des Prostatakarzinoms? Welche Targets sind relevant?* u.a.

" Eine Reihe der Wachstumsfaktoren, die für den "outlaw pathway" verantwortlich gemacht werden (z.B. EGF, TGFß, etc.), werden bei alters- und hormonbedingten Abbauprozessen des Knochens (Osteoporose) vermehrt freigesetzt. Es ist bekannt, dass bei einem Teil der Patienten mit klinisch lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinomen Tumorzellen bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose im Blut oder im Knochenmark vorhanden sind. Für diese disseminierten Tumorzellen bereitet ein osteoponisches Knochenmark einen idealen Nährboden für die Entstehung von Metastasen. Die Früherkennung, Prävention und Therapie der Osteoporose (z.B durch Substitution bei nachgewiesenem Mangel an VitD, B12, Folsäure und Calcium; Inhibition der Osteoklastenaktivität durch Zoledronsäure, etc.) sind deshalb geeignete Maßnahmen, der Entstehung von Knochenmetastasen präventiv entgegen zu wirken. Dies gilt vor allem für Die Prostatakarzinome, die über die entsprechenden Rezeptoren (z.B.. EGF-R, Her-2/neu verfügen."

Es wäre auch sinnvoll die o.g. NEM mit den von Dr. Strum empfohlenen zu ergänzen. 

JürgenS

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo *Wolfgang aus Berlin*,
*"durch Operationen ausgelöste Metastasen"* wahrscheinlich ein kontroverses Thema?! Bei vielen Krebsen ist das ein Problem, bei Prostatakrebs scheint es das nicht zu sein, zumindest wird das in der medizinischen Literatur so nicht beschrieben. Tumorzellen des Prostatakrebses lassen sich im Blut eines jeden Patienten finden, egal wie harmlos sein Krebs ist und egal in welchem Stadium er sich befindet (CTC Test, TKTL-1 Test). Das führt nicht automatisch zu Metastasenbildung! Der LEF Artikel beschreibt die Situation ganz allgemein. Die Hypothese, dass eine Operation die Anhaftungseigenschaften der Zellen verändern und damit Metastasen verursachen könnte, scheint mir doch etwas gewagt.

*Hans-J*,
danke für Deine Anmerkungen zur systemischen Strahlentherapie von Knochenmetastasen. Ich werde das im Teil-4 aufgreifen.

*JürgenS*,
Knochengesundheit als Metastasenprophylaxe klingt vernünftig, aber was ist denn das eigentlich? Du vermerkst eine Liste von Nahrungsergänzungen, wie Vit.-D3, B12, Folsäure, Calcium, ect. an, was uns von Doc Strum überliefert ist. Gleichzeitig plädierst Du für den frühen Einsatz von Zoledronsäure (Zometa®) - das ist ja ein Widerspruch in sich.

Ein gesunder Knochen baut sich ständig um, nur so kann er seine Festigkeit UND Flexibilität erhalten. Stärken wir den Umbau wird auch vermehrt Wachstumshormon aus der Knochenauflösung freigesetzt - schlecht! Hemmen wir dies, z.B. durch Zometa® versprödet der Knochen irgendwann - auch schlecht. Ganz so pauschal kann man das, glaube ich, nicht sehen. Die Frage ist WAS machen wir WANN? Ich versuche darauf ab Teil-3 einzugehen.

----------


## JürgenS

lHallo LowRoad,

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Bisphosphonaten. Der Hinweis auf Zoledronsäure befindet sich nun aber einmal im Text von Prof. Bonkhoff und ich konnte sie ja schlecht unterschlagen. Was Bisphosphonate betrifft, so muss jeder wissen worauf er sich einlässt, wie man auch alle anderen Empfehlungen immer hinterfragen sollte, woher sie auch kommen.

Ich bin schon 2004 auf die Seite von Dr.Lam gestossen, zu einer Zeit, als es in Deutschland kaum detaillierte Information zur Knochengesundheit gab. Und Dr.Lam wies schon damals auf die Problematik der Bisphosphonate hin.
http://www.drlam.com/opinion/osteoporosis.asp

JürgenS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad,

mich hatte in dem Artikel *Preventing Surgery-Induced Cancer Metastasis*

    unter anderem der Abschnitt interessiert, in dem der Wirkmechanismus von modifiziertem Zitrus Pektin erklärt wird. Es wird dann die Schlussfolgerung gezogen, wenn dieses bei bereits fortgeschrittener Erkrankung hilft (wird ja gerade in der deutschen Studie noch mal geprüft), dass es dann auch sinnvoll sein müsste, _vor_ Operationen diesen Schutz aufzubauen. Zitat "Please remember that these prostate cancer  study subjects already suffered from advanced disease. It would appear  more logical if these patients had initiated modified citrus pectin  supplementation _before_ surgical procedures to prevent metastatic  colonies from being established, as was done in the successful  laboratory studies."

Dass der Haupttumor Metastasenwachstum unterdrückt und Antioagiogenese-Faktoren erzeugt ist nicht neu. Insofern regt die Entfernung des Haupttumors Metastasenwachstum und Angiogenese an.

Zitat: "It might be surprising to learn that the  presence of the primary tumor serves to inhibit the growth of metastatic  cancer elsewhere in the body. The primary tumor produces  anti-angiogenic factors which restrict the growth of metastases.51-54  These anti-angiogenic factors inhibit the formation of new blood  vessels to potential sites of metastasis. Regrettably, the surgical  removal of the primary cancer also results in the removal of these  anti-angiogenic factors, and the growth of metastasis is no longer  inhibited. "

Dass eine Operation das Immunsystem schwächt, ist auch nicht neu. Zitat:"The surgical procedure itself reduces NK  activity. This NK cell-impairing effect that occurs immediately after  surgery could not happen at a worse possible time. NK cell activity  falters when it is most needed to fight metastasis."

Und so weiter. Diejenigen, die es interessiert, müssen es selbst mal lesen und dazu eventuell durch ein Übersetzungsprogramm übersetzen lassen. Auch die Art der Narkose hat eine Auswirkung. Die meisten der vorgeschlagenen Schutzmaßnahmen sind einfach und befristet.

Ich wollte dies an dieser Stelle, obwohl es hier ja um ein anderes Erkrankungsstadium geht, der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen.

Bisher hatte die LEF meist Recht. Dazu gibt es einen schönen Artikel über 30 Jahre LEF . Sie sind der Zeit immer voraus.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 3 - Prävention von Knochenmetastasen
*
Wenn Prostatakrebs in die Knochen eindringt, ist die Reaktion des umgebenden Knochens, Ablagerungen von zusätzlichen Knochenmaterial zu bilden. Diese zusätzliche instabile Knochenablagerung kann zu diagnostischen Zwecken genutzt werden, um ein radioaktives Isotop, welches beim Bone-Scan (Szintigraphie) eingesetzt wird, anzureichern. Würde eine Knochen-Biopsie durchgeführt, würde man eine riesige Menge von neu gebildeten Knochen mit verstreuten Prostatakrebszellen sehen, die weniger als 5-10% der Knochenläsionen ausmachen - der Rest wäre normale Knochensubstanz. Bei den meisten Patienten ist dieser neu gebildeten Knochen mit Bereichen des Knochenabbaus durchsetzt. So variieren die Knochenläsionen bei Prostatakrebs von Patient zu Patient. Einige haben nur Osteoblastische Metastasen. Die meisten jedoch haben ein gemischtes Bild von knochenaufbauenden- und knochenabbauenden-Metastasen. Ganz selten hat ein Patient nur knochenabbauende Metastasen.

Bevor sich diese neuen osteoblastischen Metastasen bilden können, muss Platz geschaffen werden. D.h. ein Knochenabbau geht einer osteoblastischen Metastase immer voraus, initiiert sie. Dieser erste Schritt wird durch die Aussendung von unterschiedlichen Signalstoffen verursacht, welche die "erwachte" Krebszelle aus der prämetastatischen Nische sendet. Der uns wohlbekannte *Dr. Keller* hat schon vor Jahren den *RANK-Ligand* (Receptor Activator of NF-kB Ligand) als wichtigsten Promoter dieses Knochenabbaus entdeckt: 
_"...RANKL is a key inducer of osteoclastogenesis...." 
_[...RANKL ist ein wichtiger Auslöser von Osteoklastogenese (Knochenabbau)...] 

Er meint, dass Knochenabbau durch gesteigerte Osteoklasten beim PCa notwendig sind um osteoblastische Metastasen wachsen zu lassen: 
_"...which suggests that osteoblastic tumors require osteoclastic activity to progress..." 
_[...was darauf schließen lässt, dass osteoblastische Tumore Osteoklastenaktivität zum Wachsen benötigen...] 

Da speziell PCa Zellen RANKL exprimieren: 
_"...RANKL was heterogeneously expressed in 10 of 11 CaP specimens...." 
_[...RANKL war unterschiedlich stark in 10 von 11 PCa Stanzen nachweisbar...] 

oder hier: 
_"...Expression of RANKL/RANK/OPG correlates with more aggressive, advanced, metastatic prostate carcinoma..." 
_[...Vorhandensein von RANKL/RANK/OPG korreliert mit aggressivem, fortgeschrittenem, metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom...] 

scheint eine Blockierung dieses Weges überlegenswert. 

Im Körper ist dafür Osteoprotegerin (OPG) zuständig, und als Medikament haben wir neuerdings DENOSUMAB (XGeva/Prolia). Könnte damit eine Hemmung der Metastasenbildung bewirkt werden? Hierzu gibt es eine Phase-III Studie, die bei Kastrationsresistenten Patienten OHNE Knochenmetastasen statistisch 4,2Monate Verzögerung von Knochenmetastasen gegenüber Placebo ergeben hat. Denosumab hat somit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal:
_"...no other systemic therapy has been shown effective in delaying the development of bone metastasis in men with aggressive, castrate-resistant prostate cancer..."_ [...keine andere systemische Therapie hat, eine Verzögerung der Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen bei Männern mit aggressiven, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs Wirkung gezeigt...] 

Am 26.April 2012 wird die FDA über die Zulassung diesbezüglich entscheiden. Drücken wir mal die Daumen... Interessant ist dabei, dass von dem von uns gerne empfohlenen ZOMETA® keine präventive Wirkung ausgeht:
_"Zoledronic Acid Preserves Bone Structure and Increases Survival but Does Not Limit Tumour Incidence in a Prostate Cancer Bone Metastasis Model..."
_[Zoledronsäure erhält die Knochenmasse und erhöht die Überlebensrate, schränkt aber nicht die Absiedelungen von Prostatakrebs in die Knochen ein...]


*Was gibt es noch neben Denosumab?

*PTHrP und IL11 werden hier als Auslöser gesehen:



Eine Blockierung von PTHrP, was immer wieder in den Knochenstoffwechsel eingebunden ist, könnte evt. auch Vorteile haben. Herunterregulierung von PTHrP gelingt z.B. mit CALCITRIOL, dem wirksamen Metaboliten des Vitamin-D3s:
_"...Thus, decreasing PTHrP production by treatment with vitamin D analogues may prove therapeutically beneficial for prostate cancer. (EB1089 = Calcitriol Analog = Decostriol®, Osteotriol®, Rocaltrol®, Silkis®)..."
_[...So kann abnehmende PTHrP Produktion durch Behandlung mit Vitamin D-Analoga therapeutisch Vorteil für Prostatakrebs besitzen...]

Die Umwandlung von Vit-D3 in CALCITRIOL erfolgt z.B. in den Nieren und in der Prostata selbst. Beim PCa geht diese Umwandlungsfunktion verloren und auch die Nieren sind ggf. durch die Therapie geschädigt, so dass die erforderliche Umwandlung gestört ist. Ergänzung mit 0,5µg/Tag scheint sicher und wirksam zu sein. Evt. kann die Wirkung von Calcitriol durch Genistein verstärkt werden? 
_"Genistein potentiates the growth inhibitory effects of 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D3 in DU145 human prostate cancer cells"
_[Genistein potenziert den wachstumshemmenden Effekte von 1,25-Dihydroxy-Vitamin D3 in menschlichen Prostata-Krebszellen vom Typ DU145]

Calcium Ergänzung (z.B. auch in Milch!) reduzieren den 1,25-[OH]2 Spiegel etwas, weshalb eine regelmässige Kontrolle wichtig ist. Da CALCITRIOL ein relativ teures und verschreibungspflichtiges Medikament ist, kann ersatzweise auch versucht werden, den angestrebten Vitamin-D (1,25-[OH]2) Spiegel mit Vitamin-D3 Ergänzungen auf die angestrebten 40pg/ml anzuheben. Ansonsten ist zu Vit-D3 schon viel geschrieben worden, scheint der allgemeinen Gesundheit von Nutzen zu sein, wobei der präventive/therapeutische Effekt von Vit-D3 bei PCa umstritten ist:
_"In a study of 19000 men, those with 25(OH)D levels below 16 ng/mL had a 70% higher incidence rate of prostate cancer than those with levels above 16 ng/mL. For younger men with 25(OH)D levels below 16 ng/mL, incidence of prostate cancer was 3.5 times higher than for those with levels of 16 ng/mL or above and incidence of invasive cancer was 6.3 times higher. However, other studies have not found associations..."_
[In einer Studie mit 19000 Männern, die, die mit 25(OH)D-Werten unter 16ng/mL lagen, hatte eine 70% höhere Inzidenz von Prostatakrebs als diejenigen mit Werten oberhalb von 16ng/mL. Für jüngere Männer mit 25(OH)D-Werten unter 16ng/mL, war das Auftreten von Prostatakrebs 3,5-mal höher als für diejenigen mit einem Wert von 16ng/mL oder höher, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von invasivem Krebs war 6,3-mal höher. Allerdings haben andere Studien diesen Zusammenhang nicht gefunden...]

_"...but Vit-D supplementation failed to demonstrate a benefit in prostate cancer patients..."
_[...aber Vit-D Ergänzungen konnten keinen Nutzen bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs demonstrieren...]


*Was gibt es noch neben Denosumab und CALCITRIOL?

*Unser alter Bekannter *Kurkuma*:
_"...Therapeutic potential of curcumin in prostate cancer: Interference with the osteomimetic properties of hormone refractory C4-2B prostate cancer cells..."
_[...Therapeutisches Potenzial von Curcumin bei Prostatakrebs: Eingriffe in den Knochenstoffwechsel mit hormonrefraktärem C4-2B Prostatakrebszellen...]

Je nach biologischer Verfügbarkeit kann 2*400mg (Konzentrat) bis 8g (Grundsubstanz) empfohlen werden.

*Und was ist mit Fischöl?
*RuStra mahnt es immer wieder an, wenn es um Knochenmetastasen geht, und es scheint tatsächlich von Vorteil zu sein.
_"Omega-3 lipids inhibit omega-6 lipid directed metastasis towards human bone marrow stroma"
_
Besonders wirksam scheint die Omega-3/PUFA (Polyunsaturated fatty acids) Wirkung bei metastasierten Formen der Erkrankung zu sein, speziell in der Prävention dieser Ereignisse, weshalb ich die Ergänzung hier ausdrücklich gutheissen würde. 
_"For each additional 500mg of marine fat consumed, the risk of metastatic disease decreased by 24%!"
_[Für jeden weiteren Verzehr von 500mg Fett aus Meerestieren, verringert sich das Risiko von Metastasen um 24%!]

Wenig Wirkung scheinen OMEGA3 PUFAs bei der allgemeinen Prävention von Prostatkrebs zu besitzen: 
_"Conclusion: These results suggest that fish intake is unrelated to prostate cancer incidence..."
_[Fazit: Diese Ergebnisse legt nahe, dass der Fisch-Verzehr in keinem Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs Auftreten steht]

Die Wirkungsweise wird allgemein so beschrieben, dass OMEGA-3 PUFAs den Arachidonsäure Metabolismus hemmt, der u.a. mit Entzündungsreaktionen verbunden ist. Allgemein wird beschrieben, dass dies über die Hemmung des COX2/5-LOX Signalweges geschieht.




Alternativ wird von einigen Patienten ein COX-2 Hemmer (z.B. CELEBREX®) eingenommen, welcher ebenfalls in die Arachidonsäure-Kaskade eingreift. CELEBREX® hat aber grössere Nebenwirkungen, speziell im Bereich Herz/Kreislauf und man sollte diesbezüglich topfit sein, bevor man eine Dauertherapie erwägt! OMEGA-3 PUFAs hingegen wird ein das Herz-Kreislaufsystem unterstützendes Verhalten unterstellt, weshalb es in Anfangsstadien sicher vorzuziehen wäre. Eventuell kann es von Vorteil sein, den COX-1 Weg durch Low-Dose Aspirin® komplementär zu blockieren, da COX-2 Blocker hier nicht wirken. Der 5-LOX Weg könnte z.B. durch Zileuton® bzw. den Boswelliasäuren gehemmt werden. Kortikosteroide hemmen ebenfalls die Synthese von Arachidonsäure, sind deshalb der ggf. potentere Endzündungshemmer, allerding mit noch grösseren Nebenwirkungen, verglichen mit CLEBREX® ect., und auch nicht zur Dauertherapie geeignet!

*Und zuletzt dann noch STATINE:
*_"We have identified metabolites associated with PCa metastasis and specifically identified high levels of cholesterol in PCa bone metastases"
_[Wir haben Metaboliten mit PCa Metastasierung im Zusammenhang hohen Cholesterinwerten in PCa Knochenmetastasen identifiziert]

Komplementäre Hemmung des Cholesterins könnte ebenfalls günstig auf die Arachidonsäue-Kaskade wirken. Aber auch andere Wege werden beschrieben, wobei die Forschung hier noch in frühem Stadium ist. 
_"Overall, these studies indicate an effect of statin use on PCa progression, which usually involves increased cell migration or metastasis  rather than on the development of the primary tumor."
_[Insgesamt zeigen diese Studien eine Wirkung von Statinen auf PCa Progression gezeigt, die in der Regel invasives Wachstum oder Metastasen verursachen - nicht sosehr auf die Entwicklung des Primärtumors.]
Hierzu gibt es aber rel. wenig Evidenz, speziell was das "distant metastasis-free survival" anbelangt. 

Damit haben wir einen kleinen Cocktail der Metastasenprävention zusammen* DECACUSTO3:
*
* *De*nosumab
* *Ca*lcitriol
* *Cu*rcumin
* *St*atine
* *O*mega-*3*

Hey, da hat er doch glatt MCP (Modified Citrus Pectin) vergessen, werden einige Kollegen denken. Hat er nicht! Bisher ist mir das zu dünn um es als Empfehlung aufzunehmen.

*Wann sollte mit der Prävention begonnen werden?
*Die beschriebenen Massnahmen bringen den Knochenstoffwechsel ganz oder teilweise zum Erliegen, wodurch bei langfristigem Einsatz, die Knochen spröde werden können. Knochenbrüche, auch ohne Metastasenlast wären dann zu befürchten. Deshalb sollte der Beginn einer Knochenmetastasen Prävention nicht zu früh gelegt werden. Die Prävention kommt leider auch zu spät, wenn sich Knochenmetastasen schon gebildet haben. Ist ein regelmässiger Bone-Scan (Szintigraphie) sinnvoll? Wegen der Strahlenbelastung denke ich, das es ausreichend ist, die Knochenumbaumarker halbjährlich zu kontrollieren um rechtzeitig einschreiten zu können.

Ein grober Hinweis liefert eine Studie von Pound, Partin, Eisenberger, Walsh & Kollegen 
_"The median actuarial time to metastases was 8 years from the time of PSA level elevation"
_[Die statistisch mittlere Zeit zur Bildung von Metastasen war 8 Jahre ab dem Zeitpunkt der PSA-Wert Erhöhung (BCR)]



Die beschriebenen Zeitabläufe bitte nicht als "Fakt" ansehen. Da hier auch der bekannte Pat Walsh mitgearbeitet hat, darf angenommen werden, dass eine Hormonblockade (ADT) erst verzögert eingesetzt wurde. Aktuell wird, gerade um Knochenmetastasen vorzubeugen, dies anders gesehen und die ADT eher in frühen Stadien (PSA 2-6ng/ml) gemacht. Hohe PSA Werte stehen im Verdacht osteoblastische Knochenmetasten mit zu verursachen!


*Was würde ich nicht machen?
*Langfristige Einnahme oraler Bisphosphonate! Verhindern keine Knochenmetastasen, erhöhen jedoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Speiseröhrenkrebses (Ösophaguskarzinom Hauptrisikofaktoren: Alkohol & Rauchen):
_"Patienten, die mehr als fünf Jahre Bisphosphonate schlucken, verdoppeln ihr Risiko für Speiseröhrenkrebs. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt eine Studie der Universität Oxford."
_
Osteoporoseprophylaxe kann IV (Zometa®), SC (Denosumab) oder oral durch Strontiumpräparate (Strontiumranelat) erfolgen. Besonders während einer ADT muss auf Knochengesundheit Wert gelegt werden.


Wichtiger Hinweis: das von mir Geschriebene ist nicht als Therapievorschlag anzusehen. Ich bin kein Arzt und das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu einem bestimmten Sachverhalt ohne Zusicherung der Richtigkeit, Vollständigkeit oder Anwendbarkeit. Sprechen Sie mit Ihrem Arzt darüber, bevor sie irgendwelche von mir empfohlenen therapeutischen Massnahmen ergreifen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LowRoad:-

Hab Dank für Deine Recherchen über die Möglichkeiten der Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen. Gewiss weiß ich, wie viel Zeit und Mühe es kostet, aus einer Vielzahl von Veröffentlichungen in deutscher und englischer Sprache die für uns Betroffene relevanten Informationen zu finden und diese in einem Beitrag zu verarbeiten. Deinen Aufsatz mit den bildlichen Darstellungen finde ich so gut gelungen, dass ich hiermit dem zuständigen Gremium des Bundesverbandes BPS vorschlage, diese im BPS-Magazin zu veröffentlichen. Das Thema würde auf allgemeines Interesse stoßen und könnte u. U. auch zu Reaktionen von dem Bundesverband nahe stehenden Wissenschaftlern führen. 

Als selbst Betroffener habe ich mir in dieser Frage allerdings meine eigenen Gedanken gemacht, die ich kurz skizzieren aber in keiner Weise als allgemein gültig und nachahmungs- oder gar veröffentlichungswürdig verstanden wissen möchte.

Mein Haupteinwand gegen Deine Vorschläge ist, dass Du in Deinen Beiträgen nicht ein einziges Mal das Wort Immunsystem erwähnst.
So bin ich anders als Du der Meinung, dass der Körper, das Immunsystem, nicht nur wichtiger Helfer sondern ein Hauptakteur gegen Metastasen ist und dass ich das mir Mögliche tun sollte, um dessen Kampf gegen Metastasen zu unterstützen. Das bedeutet in der Schlussfolgerung, dass ich mit Medikamenten nur sehr vorsichtig, helfend, in den Heilungsversuch des Körpers eingreifen sollte, nicht jedoch, keineswegs jedoch, mit einem Bombardement an Medikamenten, wie Dr. Snuffy Myers sie in seinem Liegestuhl-Video (4. July Wochenende, Independence Day) erschöpfend aufzählt. Naturheilkundler und Schulmediziner, welche die körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte in ihre Therapievorschläge einbeziehen, haben uns in den letzten Jahrzehnten eine Vielzahl von Erkenntnissen gebracht. Aus der Vielzahl der Veröffentlichungen nenne ich hier nur exemplarisch das in zweiter Auflage im Haug-Verlag erschienene Buch von Dr. med. György Irmey, dem Ärztlichen Direktor der Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr, mit dem Titel 110 wirksame Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bei Krebs. Das Buch ist für einen Einstieg auch deshalb geeignet, weil am Ende eines jeden Abschnitts Hinweise auf weitere Veröffentlichungen oder Quellen im Internet gegeben werden. 

In der Mitgliederzeitschrift Impulse (3/2007) des Vereins für biologische Krebsabwehr hat Hans-Jörg Fiebrandt, Vorstandsmitglied des Bundesverbandes BPS, die Doktrin der alternativen Denkschule wie folgt formuliert: Ich tue nichts gegen meinen Krebs. Ich tue etwas für meine Gesundheit. (http://www.biokrebs-heidelberg.de/pa...ne-gesundheitv). So absolutistisch werden wir es nicht sagen wollen. Die Übergänge zu konventionellen Therapien sind fließend, aber die Richtung ist mit diesen Worten angezeigt.

Nach diesen allgemeinen, meine Vorgehensweise erklärenden Worten will ich konkret zur Frage der Vorbeugung gegen Metastasenbildung etwas sagen.

Von einer Gruppe amerikanischer und deutscher Privatärzte, von einem der Unserigen wohlwollend als Brückenbauer bezeichnet, geht auf einige Selbsthilfekreise eine Faszination aus, die ich nicht teile, welcher Du in Deinem Beitrag Dich aber offenbar nicht entziehen konntest. Einer der amerikanischen Stichwortgeber und Wortführer dieser Ärztegruppe ist der auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Arzt Dr. Snuffy Myers. Leibowitz gehört nicht zu dieser Gruppe amerikanischer Ärzte, schon gar nicht Pat Walsh, der mit seinem fatalistischen, leider realistischen, Urteil über die Hormontherapie das schöne (und allseits einträgliche) Therapiekonzept dieser Privatärzte aus der Fassung bringen würde. Auch Pathologen wie Böcking oder Tribukait, die zur Sinnhaftigkeit der Hormontherapie etwas sagen könnten, werden zu den Tagungen dieser Ärzte weder eingeladen noch wird über ihre Schriften diskutiert. 

Was ist denn nun eigentlich das Therapiekonzept dieser Ärzte? Es ist eine Therapie in zwei Hälften. In der ersten Hälfte therapieren die Privatärzte ihre Patienten mit verschiedenen Varianten von Hormontherapie bis hin zur Hormonresistenz. Bei niedrigen Gleason-Werten ist das ein Prozess, der sich über gut 10 Jahre hinziehen kann. Bei hohen Gleason-Werten geht es schneller. 
Man muss hierzu wissen, dass die Hormonresistenz, neuerdings auch Kastrationsresistenz genannt, kein natürlich sich entwickelndes Krankheitsstadium ist, sondern eine durch Therapie induzierte, künstlich geschaffene und nur noch schwer therapierbare Form von Prostatakrebs darstellt. Hätten wir diese Therapie nicht, dann gäbe es auch keinen kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs.
In der zweiten Hälfte privatärztlicher Therapien, bei der Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebses, dem Lieblingsthema dieser Ärzte auf Tagungen und Kongressen, wird der Patient zunächst mit second line- Hormontherapie, und danach mit Chemotherapien verschiedener Varianten weiterbehandelt, bis (so Dr. Myers) spätestens 40 Monate nach Versagen der Taxotere-Therapie der Tod eintritt. Man fragt sich bei dieser Abfolge von Verschlechterungen, wann der Tod eintreten würde, wenn Dr. Snuffy Myers das alles nicht täte sondern stattdessen versuchen würde, nur die Widerstandskräfte der Erkrankten aufzubauen und zu stärken? 

Im dritten Teil Deines Beitrags schreibst Du, was Du zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen tun würdest, wichtiger aber, was Du nicht tun würdest.

Hier sind wir im Konsens darin, dass mit vorbeugenden Maßnahmen man nicht zu früh beginnen muss. Ich nehme seit 10 Jahren, nach der Erstdiagnose, ein Bisphosphonat, weil in der Phase der Unwissenheit und des Schreckens nach der Erstdiagnose ich es nicht besser wusste.
Orale Bisphosphonate müssen gewissenhaft nach Vorschrift eingenommen werden, damit ein Kontakt mit der Speiseröhre nicht zustande kommt. Orale Bisphosphonate werden aber sehr oft und regelmäßig Osteoperose-Patienten verschrieben, von denen es manche mit den Einnahme-Vorschriften nicht so genau nehmen. Nur so entstehen Fälle von Speiseröhrenkrebs, nicht durch das Medikament an sich. 

Die Begründung, weshalb ich die von Dir vorrangig empfohlene frühzeitige Androgen-Therapie als Mittel der Vorbeugung ablehne, habe ich an anderer Stelle gegeben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass mit der das Knochengerüst schädigenden Hormontherapie ein Nährboden für das Metastasenwachstum erst geschaffen wird. Wenn frühzeitige Hormontherapie ein gutes Vorbeugungsmittel wäre, dann würde schon jetzt niemand Metastasen bekommen, weil frühzeitige Hormontherapie ja die Regel ist, und wir hätten die Diskussion hier gar nicht.

Anstelle von Vit-D3-Ergänzungen wähle ich die Sonne Spaniens.

Deinen Vorschlag bzgl. der Knochenmarker finde ich gut. Leider scheitert das bei der Umsetzung. Mein (Noch-)Urologe wollte nicht einmal über das Szinti und die alkalische Phosphatase mit mir sprechen (hatte ich mir über meine Hausärztin selbst besorgt). Da ich die Hormonspritze verweigere und für eine Krankenhauseinweisung nicht in Frage komme, bin ich als Kassenpatient für ihn nicht interessant.

Mit Kurkuma werde ich mich noch auseinandersetzen. Ich erinnere mich, Mixturen von Kurkuma waren Teil der Medikation Wil de Jongs.

Celebrex ist mir wegen des Herz-Risikos zu riskant. Konsens mit Deiner Einschätzung.

Bzgl. Calcitriol, Kortikosteroide und Statine habe ich keine Meinung. Schwerlich würde ich einen Arzt finden, der diese mir verschreibt.

Jedoch beginne ich am 1. September mit der Einnahme von MCP (Modifiziertes Citrus Pektin). Die Veröffentlichungen haben mich soweit überzeugt, dass ich einen 3-monatigen Versuch wagen werde. 

Zusammengefasst:

Was ich tue:

Gesund essen und mich bewegen, In Spanien für Licht, Sonne und dadurch Vit. D sorgen. Gesund essen heißt insbes. auf rotes Fleisch und Wurstwaren verzichten. Kein Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung, Transfette erkennen (= industriell gefertigte Teigwaren!) und meiden, Zuckerverbrauch und Süßigkeiten reduzieren. 

Fosamax oder ein vergleichbares Bisphosphomat 1x wöchentlich, 70 mg Alendronsäure

Granatapfel-Elixier, tgl. 500 mg 

MCP als unterstützende Maßnahme.

Omega-3 Lachsöl tgl. 1000 mg

Mariendistel-Kapseln für die Leber-Gesundheit, 1 x tgl. 1 Kapsel 200mg Extrakt 

Was ich nicht tue::

Frühzeitige Hormontherapie.
Lt. Geltender Leitlinie wird der Hormonentzug empfohlen, wenn der Tumor Beschwerden verursacht. Wenn keine Beschwerden bestehen, kann er angeboten werden, ist aber nicht unbedingt angezeigt.
Vgl. DKG/BPS- Patientenratgeber für fortgeschrittenes und metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom, Seite 49.

Meine Vorgehensweise muss nicht für andere Betroffene gelten. Da ich kein Arzt bin, kann ich weder beraten noch können meine Entscheidungen ein Vorbild für andere Mitbetroffene sein. Prostatakrebs ist nur unzureichend erforscht. Wir sollten uns von unserem Verstand und unserem Instinkt leiten lassen und auch bereit sein, unsere Strategie zu ändern, wenn wir neue Erkenntnisse erlangen. Was immer wir tun, wir bewegen uns im Halbdunkel.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Ich würde gern Mitleser, insbes. solche mit Wissen und Erfahrungen  um Stellungnahmen bitten zu den von LowRoad aufgeworfenen Fragen:

Wie sollte (könnte) eine Prävention aussehen?
Wann sollte mit der Prävention begonnen werden?
Was würde ich nicht machen (oder doch?)?

Es geht nicht darum, ob Lowroad mit seiner Expertise oder ich mit meiner Stellungnahme hierzu Recht haben, sondern um  das Zusammentragen von möglichst vielem Wissen, damit wir, solange noch Zeit ist, uns gegen eine Verschlimmerung der Krankheit wappnen können. Diese Frage halte ich für wichtiger als die Diskussionen um Abiraterone und Alpharadin. Diese sind Medikamente für nachdem das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Prävention gegen Metastasen hingegen vermeidet, dass es dazu kommt und ist für die große Menge der Erkrankten wichtiger. 
Den von Lowroad gemachten Vorschlag der regelmäßigen Kontrolle der Knochenmarker habe ich meinem Orthopäden mitgeteilt und ihn gefragt, ob so etwas in der realen Praxis bekannt ist und gemacht wird und ob man das evtl. systematisieren und als IGEL-Leistung anbieten könnte. Knochenmetastasen treten ja nicht nur bei Prostatakrebs auf sondern auch bei anderen Krebsarten.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen - Teil 4 - Therapieansätze (frühe Stadien)
*
*Wie lange leben wir noch*, nachdem "distant metastases" entdeckt wurden?



Beschreibt die Situation von vor 15 Jahren, das sieht heute erfreulicherweise etwas besser aus, sollte aber doch als Motivation ausreichen, in den Sachverhalt tiefer einzudringen?!

*ADT/Hormonblockade:
*eine Standardtherapie bei Prostatakrebs. Sie wird natürlich auch bei fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadien, wo sich der Krebs in die Knochen abgesiedelt hat, eingesetzt. Je nach Differenzierungsgrad kann eine ADT auch zum Rückgang von Knochenmetastasen führen. Meiner Beobachtung nach, ist dies eher in frühen Stadien, also z.B. wenn Knochenmetastasen schon bei Erstdiagnose vorliegen, zu erwarten, als in Rezidiv Situationen. Strahlentherapie bei Knochenmetasten ist besonders in Kombination mit ADT wirksam, da die übliche und verträgliche Dosis gering ist (~40Gy-50Gy). Auch wenn sich der Krebs zurückzieht, wird eine Heilung des Knochens kaum erreichbar sein, da dies Jahre dauern würde, und die Knochenerneuerung durch zusätzliche Massnahmen, wie z.B. Bisphosphonate gehemmt ist.

*BISPHOSPHONATE* (Zometa®):
Bei nachgewiesenen Knochenmetastasen wird eine Therapie mit ZOMETA® durchgeführt. Es hemmt die Osteoklasten, das heißt die Zellen im Körper, die am Abbau von Knochengewebe beteiligt sind. Dies führt zu einer Verringerung des Knochenverlustes. Durch die Verringerung des Knochenverlustes besteht eine geringere Neigung zu Knochenbrüchen, was dazu beiträgt, bei Krebspatienten mit Knochenmetastasen Frakturen zu verhindern. Es ist bekannt, dass eine Behandlung mit einem Bisphosphonat nicht effektiv ist, wenn der Patient ein zu niedriges Serumcalcitriol hat. Calcitriol ist die aktive Form des Vitamins D (1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D3 oder 1,25-dihydroxycholecalciferol). Es treibt Calcium in das Blut, Calcium aus der Nahrung, und wenn das nicht reichen würde, "holt sich" das Calcitriol sogar Calcium aus den Knochen, und das soll natürlich nicht sein. Deswegen wird Calcitriol besser nicht genommen, wenn nicht auch ein Bisphosphonat genommen wird. Zum Beispiel kann man Bisphosphonate, Calcitriol (Rocaltrol®) und Calcium als eine Troika betrachten.
(Tovar Sepulveda VA, Falzon M: Regulation of PTH-related protein gene expression by vitamin D in PC-3 prostate cancer cells. Mol Cell Endocrinol 2002 Apr 25;190(1-2):115-24)

*PTH/PTHrP:
*Reguliert wird der Calciumspiegel durch das PTH (*Parathormon*). Die Nebenschilddrüsen, das sind vier kleine Drüsen an der hinteren Seite der Schilddrüse, deren Funktion ist es, die Serum-Calcium Werte in einem engen Bereich (~ 8,5-10,0ng/mL) zu regulieren. Wenn der Calciumspiegel unterhalb diese Schwelle fällt, wird der Calcium-sensitive Rezeptor der Nebenschilddrüsen-Zellen aktiviert, welche die Nebenschilddrüsen-Zellen zur *Sekretion von PTH anregt*. 

PTH bewirkt, das die Calciumaufnahme im Darm erhöht, und ggf. Calcium aus den Knochen gelöst wird. Malignen Erkrankungen (Bronchialkarzinom, Mammakarzinom, *Prostatakarzinom*, Plasmozytom) kann es zur paraneoplastischen Hyperkalzämie kommen. Die entarteten Zellen bilden ein dem Parathormon verwandtes Peptid (PTHrP), *welches wie Parathormon wirkt*! PTHrP bindet an den PTH-/PTHrP-Rezeptor Typ I der Osteoblasten und ihrer (Stroma)Vorläufer und stimuliert die Ausschüttung von RANKL (und M-CSF: macrophage colony stimulating factor), das dann nach Bindung an seinen Rezeptor RANK am Osteoklasten dessen Aktivität stimuliert.

Es wurde aber auch berichtet, dass Tumorzellen selbst RANKL exprimieren und eine Produktion von OPG inhibieren. PTH/PTHrP aktivieren demnach die Osteoklasten nicht direkt, sondern hauptsächlich über den RANKL/RANK Signalweg!



*Murray et al.* studied 131 PCa Patienten. Solche mit bekannten Knochenmetastasen hatten ein signifikant erhöhten PTHrP Wert von 69 ± 5 pg/mL gegenüber 41 ± 4 pg/mL. Interessanter Weise waren die Serum Calcium Werte bei beiden Gruppen etwa gleich! Da PTHrP knochenauflösend wirkt, also Calcium aus dem Knochen in die Zirkulation schwemmt, muss dieses zusätzliche mobilisierte Calcium auch wieder verbraucht worden sein, und zwar in den osteoblastischen Knochenmetastasen! PTHrP schiebt demnach den Teufelskreis der Knochenmetastasen aktiv an, eine Unterdrückung von PTHrP könnte lohnenswert sein.

Zusammenfassend:
1. erhöhte Serum PTHrP Werte sind häufig bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs und Knochenmetastasen
2. Knochenmetastasen von Prostatakrebs exprimieren den PTH/PTHrP Rezeptor in erhöhtem Masse
3. PTH/PTHrP fördert die Proliferation und Metastasierung von Prostatakrebs-Zellen in vitro und in vivo und
4. erhöhte Serum-PTH/PTHrP Werte bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs ist mit einer *erhöhten Sterblichkeit assoziiert*.



Wie schon im Teil-3 beschrieben kann PTH/PTHrP durch CALCITRIOL reduziert werden, wobei allerdings relativ hohe Dosen notwendig wären, was eine Dauertherapie ausschliesst. CALCITRIOL wird immer nur ein komplementärer Weg sein.



*Serum PTH levels* on days 1 and 7 at each dose of calcitriol. Decreases () or increases (    ) in PTH from day 1 (?) to day 7 () are shown. Each line represents results from an individual patient. 


*THIOGUANIN:
*wird ebenfalls als als PTHrP Blocker beschrieben. Darunter kann ich mir nun gar nichts vorstellen, deshalb hier der Vollständigkeit halber.

*DENOSUMAB (PROLIA® - XGEVA®):
*Der weitaus wirksamste Weg scheint die direkte Hemmung des RANK-Liganden zu sein. Auch hierzu wurde in Teil-3 der Wirkstoff DENOSUMAB vorgestellt. Ein weitere beschriebener Weg könnte über M-CSF gehen, DENOSUMAB wäre hierbei unwirksam! Sollte der Knochenabbau auch unter DENOSUMAB weitergehen, könnten Bisphosphonate wie z.B. ZOMETA® könnten dann eine Alternative bzw. Ergänzung sein.

*DOXYCYCLIN:
*ist hier, besonders in der Vergangenheit auch z.B. von Dr. Strum, eingesetzt worden. 20 mg zweimal pro Tag, in Wasser lösen und trinken. Doxycyclin ist ein Antibiotikum. Jedoch bei der sehr niedrigen Dosis von 2 x 20 mg/Tag hat es kaum eine antibiotische Wirkung. Angeblich schreiben Zahnärzte es manchmal in der gleichen Dosierung vor. Doxycyclin hat drei interessante Wirkungen:

1. Antiangiogenese
2. Hemmung von Knochenabbau,
3. Hemmung von "Matrix-Metalloproteinasen" (MMPs)

Diesen Matrix-Metalloproteinasen" (MMPs) werden gelegentlich eine wichtige Rolle bei Metastasen von Prostatakrebs speziell bei Knochenmetastasen zugeschrieben:
"Bone matrix turnover and metastatic tumor growth appear to be involved in a mutually supportive cycle that is disrupted by MMP inhibition."

*WICHTIG:
*Durch die Hemmung der Knochenerneuerung, kann es langfristig zur Versprödung des Knochens kommen, was die Bruchgefahr erhöht! Brüche würden, durch den gehemmten Knochenstoffwechsel, schlechter heilen, Sportarten mit erhöhtem Knochenrisiko sollten gemieden werden! Muskelaufbau wäre eine erstrebenswerte komplementäre Massnahme, um Sturzfolgen abfangen zu können! Sollten all diese, im Grunde präventiven Massnahmen "zu spät" kommen, muss auch eine lokale bzw. systemische Therapie angedacht werden. Mehr dazu in Teil-5....

Auch hier wieder der Hinweis: das von mir Geschriebene ist nicht als Therapievorschlag anzusehen. Ich bin kein Arzt und das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu einem bestimmten Sachverhalt ohne Zusicherung der Richtigkeit, Vollständigkeit oder Anwendbarkeit.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:-

Deine Ausfuehrungen stellen hervorragendes Grundwissen dar, und ich wuenschte, Du koenntest Deine Beitraege auch in einer Fachzeitschrift platzieren. Moeglich, dass dies inzwischen geschehen ist, mir sind neue Veroeffentlichungen hier leider nicht zugaenglich.
In Deinem letzten Beitrag schreibst Du:

"Durch die Hemmung der Knochenerneuerung, kann es langfristig zur Versprödung des Knochens kommen, was die Bruchgefahr erhöht! Brüche würden, durch den gehemmten Knochenstoffwechsel, schlechter heilen, Sportarten mit erhöhtem Knochenrisiko sollten gemieden werden".

Das hat mich veranlasst, bei meinem Orthopaeden nachzufragen und er hat mir eine Hersteller-Info zur fluessigen Form des woechentlichen Bisphosphonats zugesandt, in welcher dies in der Tat bestaetigt wird. Langzeitmedikation (Jahre bis 10 Jahre) fuehrt zur Versproedung und Knochenbrueche  kuendigen sich insbes. mit Schmerzen im Oberschenkel an, noch bevor es aus geringen Anlaessen  zuem Knochenbruch kommt, der dann auch noch schlecht verheilt.

Nach dieser Information habe ich sofort Fosamax, das ich zur Praevention 10 Jahre lang genommen habe, abgesetzt und mache bis Jahresende ausser NEM (MCP, Vit-D, Calcium, gesunde Ernaehrung und Bewegung) gar nichts. Fuer das kommende Jahr hat mein Orthopaede mir das Medikament PROLIA (6-Monatsspritze) vorgeschlagen. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## JürgenS

Es sollte uns schon nachdenklich stimmen, dass der Krankheitsverlauf von Betroffenen, die systemisch therapiert werden, bei einer ähnlichen Ausgangslage sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. Das ist wohl zum Teil der Biologie des Krebses und eventuellen Komorbiditäten geschuldet, aber das individuelle Verhalten und die Art und Weise der Behandlung durch die Ärzte scheinen auch dazu beizutragen.

 Also hier ein paar Gedanken wie man Knochenmetastasen verhindern könnte, ohne Bilder und Charts, bei denen man ja nie weiß, ob man oben oder unten angesiedelt ist.

Was die Prävention von Knochenmetastasen angeht, so begeben wir uns auf ein weitgehend evidenzloses Terrain. Da die leitlinienbasierte Medizin wenig hilfreich ist und sich die Antiangiogenese nach 40 Jahren der Forschung in einer Sackgasse befindet (bei Abiraterone hat es ja auch 20 Jahre von der Entdeckung bis zum Medikament gedauert), steht in den Sternen wann Cabozantinip medikamentenreif sein wird. Wir sind also weitgehend auf uns selbst gestellt, Wege der Prävention zu finden, und sind uns wohl alle einig, dass Knochengesundheit die Basis der Prävention von Knochenmetas sein muss. 
Poröse Knochen sind ein idealer Nährboden für Metastasen und sollten um jeden Preis vermieden werden. 

Zum Glück haben wir die Regimen von Dres. Strum und Lam, die unabdingbar sind für mit einer ADT therapierte Patienten  und weit über die in Deutschland üblichen Empfehlungen hinausgehen.                                                                                                                                                       
http://www.prostaatkanker.org/artikelen/dr-strum
http://www.drlam.com/opinion/osteoporosis.asp

Da nicht gesichert ist, ob Bisphosphonate eine präventive Wirkung haben, sollten sie nicht zu früh eingesetzt  werden, wenn überhaupt.  Auch können Bisphosphonate den Knochenabbau nicht gänzlich aufhalten, sondern nur verlangsamen. Die in Studien gezeigte Verbesserung der Knochendichte nach ein oder zwei Jahren bezieht sich auf Osteoporosepatienten, nicht aber auf Krebspatienten, die mit Testosteronentzug therapiert werden und unter einem verstärkten Knochenabbau leiden. Das die Knochen ohne Erneuerung spröde werden und das Frakturrisiko steigt, haben wir wohl jetzt alle mitbekommen. 
Das ist aber ein alter Hut.                                      
Zu  Denosumab (Xgeva/Prolia) hat LowRoad ja bereits Stellung genommen. Ebenso zu Fischöl.

Bei längerer Einnahme von Glukokortikoiden wie Dexamethason (second-line, Ketokonazole/Dexamethason) und Predninosol/Abiraterone kann sich die Knochendichte ebenfalls verringern, verursacht durch Hemmung der Osteoblasten, also des Knochenaufbaus. Eine Doppel-Attacke auf die Knochen, Abbau durch Testosteronentzug, Hemmung des Aufbaus durch Kortison.

Eine Alternative wäre Strontium. Es  ist in der Lage, den Knochenabbau zu verringern  und gleichzeitig den Knochenaufbau zu fördern, sollte also eine Überlegung wert sein. Die Warnung bezüglich Strontiumranelat  beziehen sich auf Dosierungen von 2g tgl.  mehr als das Doppelte als für Prävention sinnvoll wäre.

Dann sollten wir unser Augenmerk auf die Arachidonsäure (AA) lenken, die für viele entzündliche Prozesse im Körper verantwortlich und krebsfördernd ist. Also weniger Omega6 und mehr Omega3, um den AA-Säurepegel niedrig zu halten und auch auf das morgendliche Frühstücksei verzichten, denn das Eigelb ist eine wahre AA-Bombe. Hier eine Tabelle. 

Hochdosiert orales Vitamin C könnte ein Weg sein Krebswachstum, Metastasenbildung und Zellwanderung zu hemmen. Zuerst muss die  Darmtoleranz ermittelt werden, denn bei einer Übersäurung reagiert der Dünndarm als Schutzfunktion mit Durchfall. Die Toleranz liegt bei etwa 16-18g tgl., variiert aber individuell. Dann nimmt man  alle drei Stunden 2g Vitamin C in Form von Ascorbinsäure und kommt so auf 10-12g tgl. Zusätzlich kann man Lysine, Prolyne und EGCG, sowie R-ALA (Techtsdrehende Alpha Lipon Säure, verlängert den Effekt von Vitamin C)  nehmen  Der Sinn des ganzen  besteht darin, die Collagenproduktion anzukurbeln, aufrecht zu erhalten und somit Tumor/Metastasen  einkapseln/verkleben, um Ausdehnung  und Zellwanderung zu hemmen.  Auch hier keine Evidenz  sondern nur Hinweise, die aus  verschiedenen Ecken kommen. Aber allemal besser, als wie das Kaninchen auf die Schlange zu starren.                                                                                              
Das ist aber alles schon vor Jahren hier im Forum diskutiert worden.

Eine einzelne Maßnahme dürfte zur Prävention von Metastasen allerdings nicht ausreichen. Es gibt ja auch Weichteilmetastasen, die nicht minder gefährlich als Knochenmetastasen sein können. Es muss all das gebündelt werden, was sinnvoll erscheint, um Krebswachstum zu hemmen, und das ohne Erfolgsgarantie, da es wie bereits angeführt keine Evidenz gibt. Man könnte noch  Kurkumin, Soja, MCP,  Resveratrol, Weihrauch, Granatapfel, Soja, Bromelain nehmen, um einige zu nenne, braucht dann jedoch zum NEM-Management, um nicht die Übersicht zu verlieren. Frau Dr. Hübner würde die Hände vor Schreck über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.  Es könnte auch zu Überkreuzinteraktionen mit möglicherweise unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen kommen. Wer aber später eine Chemo in Kauf zu nehmen bereit ist, den sollte das nicht allzu sehr schrecken. Denn man macht die  Chemo ja meist auf gut Glück und riskiert die Nebenwirkungen ohne zu wissen, ob sie überhaupt wirkt,  und steht am Ende mit einem kaputten Immunsystem da, und es kann  einem die Gnade eines Exitus durch Pneumonie zuteil werden.
Also  selektieren und nur das nehmen, von dem man weiß oder annimmt, dass es einem gut tut, wie z.B. Granatapfel, Reveratrol, Kurkumin, bei denen eine hemmende Wirkung bewiesen ist.

Es ist wie Roulette und ich als Laie möchte das hier Geschriebene nicht als Empfehlung verstanden wissen. Es handelt sich lediglich um meine freien Gedanken (zum Glück unterliege ich keinem Denkverbot), die ich mir so gemacht habe, natürlich nach Studium relevanter Papiere. Wenn jetzt jemand  zu eigenen Nachforschungen angeregt wird und einen Anstoß für seinen Weg gewinnt, so fände ich das gut.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch einmal Robert A. Gatenby bemühen.
_"Die  Medikamentenresistenz kostet  resistenten Zellen Kraft. Selbst wenn man keine Medikamente gibt, verbrauchen die Zellen trotzdem Energie um ihre Resistenz-Mechanismen aufrecht zu erhalten. Aus diesem Grund fehlt diesen resistenten Zellen die Energie für die Proliferation. Sie sind nicht so fit wie die sensitiven Zellen und nur in kleinerer Anzahl vorhanden.
Dieses Gleichgewicht ändert sich dramatisch, wenn man eine Hochdosis-Therapy appliziert. Man hat dann alle sensitiven Konkurrenten abgetötet und das Feld den resistenten Zellen überlassen"._
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/20...cercompromise/
http://www.project-syndicate.org/com...atenby1/German

Das wussten wir ja alle schon irgendwie. Also sollten wir uns nicht wundern, wenn dann die dormant in Nischen lauernden Krebszellansammlungen  zum Leben erweckt werden und sich explosionsartig verbreiten.

Wenn sich also jemand sicher ist in der Zukunft mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen zu müssen, dann sollte er beizeiten zusätzlich einen komplementären Weg einschlagen, um diesen Tag so lange wie möglich hinauszuzögern.  Aber wem sage ich das ?

JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jürgen,

mir schwirrt der Kopf ob der Vielfalt Deiner hauseigenen Empfehlungen, auch einem schon weiter fortgeschrittenen PCa möglicherweise noch erfolgreich die Stirn bieten oder noch ein Schnippchen schlagen zu können. Auf was ich auf meinem täglichen Speiseplan dann doch besser verzichten sollte, würde schlicht meine wahrhaftig nicht übertriebene Lebensqualität erheblich mindern. Das Verwirrende dabei ist zudem, dass manche auf Deiner Liste der AA-Säuren vermerkte Lebensmittel andererseits ein gerüttelt Maß an Vorteilen für einen durchaus noch gesunden Körper bieten.
Beim Anklicken Deines Profils ist mir übrigens erst heute aufgefallen, dass da nichts vermerkt ist. *Dies* war Dein erster Beitrag von 184 seit Deiner Registrierung im Forum am 23.6.2006. Es ist auch kein Vermerk zu erkennen, dass mögliche Daten zur PKH bei myprostate hinterlegt sind. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute, und zwar ohne zu wissen, ob es Dir überhaupt gut geht. Oder habe ich da was überlesen?

*"Der Fortgang der wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung ist im Endeffekt eine ständige Flucht vor dem Staunen"
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Harald,
ich enthalte mich lieber jeglichen Kommentars, sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass dieser thread entgleist, und das wollen wir doch beide nicht.

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag.

JürgenS

----------


## Sham69

guten morgen,

nunja zumindest zu denosumab scheint sich was bezüglich der prävention von knochenmetastasen abzuzeichnen.
immerhin gibt es hierzu eine studie, die in den usa von amgen bereits genutzt wurde um eine entsprechende zulassung seitens der fda zu erhalten - dies war offenbar eine placebo-kontrollierte studie und die ergebnisse scheinen positiv auszufallen.

vg

----------


## HorstK

> Anstelle von Vit-D3-Ergänzungen wähle ich die Sonne Spaniens.


Hola Reinardo,

in der Tat - wer am richtigen Breitengrad lebt kann sich die Vit.D3 Pillen,Dropse,Pülverchen oft sparen... 

"Nördlich des 52. Breitengrades (London, Ruhrgebiet) und nach anderen Forschungen schon des 42. Breitengrades (Barcelona, Norditalien) kann im Winter nicht mehr ganztägig Vitamin D3 in der Haut gebildet werden. Unterhalb des 37. Breitengrades (Los Angeles, Sizilien) sei dagegen eine ausreichende Vitamin-D-Biosynthese sicher über das ganze Jahr möglich.[27][52][56]"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholecalciferol


http://www.zeit.de/wissen/2011-03/so...rmon-vitamin-d

Alles Gute
Horst

----------


## LowRoad

> ...wer am richtigen Breitengrad lebt kann sich die Vit.D3 Pillen,Dropse,Pülverchen *oft* sparen...


nur woher weiss man, ob man zu den _"oft"_ Menschen gehört? Wegen vielerlei Unwägbarkeiten kann Sonnenexposition ausreichend sein, muss aber nicht. Felsenberg bringt es in dem Zeit Artikel auf den Punkt:




> ...Man sollte *nicht auf eigene Faust versuchen*, einen potenziellen Vitaminmangel zu kurieren, rät der Charité-Experte Felsenberg. In der Praxis kann man gegen Gebühr seinen Vitamin-D-Spiegel bestimmen und sich beraten lassen. Am besten von einem Arzt, der etwas von Knochengesundheit versteht, sagt Felsenberg.

----------


## JürgenS

> Bei längerer Einnahme von Glukokortikoiden wie Dexamethason (second-line, Ketokonazole/Dexamethason) und Predninosol/Abiraterone kann sich die Knochendichte ebenfalls verringern, verursacht durch Hemmung der Osteoblasten, also des Knochenaufbaus. Eine Doppel-Attacke auf die Knochen, Abbau durch Testosteronentzug, Hemmung des Aufbaus durch Kortison.JürgenS


Ich möchte noch den entsprechenden Link (Manni sei gedankt) nachreichen.
http://immunendokrinologie.de/html/c...teoporose.html


JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Damit der Thread nicht zum Erliegen kommt, von mir* diese* etwas längere eher brave Umschreibung etlicher Details.

*"Wenn einer ein schlechtes Bild abgibt, liegt es meist am Fotoapparat"
*(Hans Beck)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Harald. Dieser Thread wird nicht zum Erliegen kommen.  Die von Dir per Link aufgerufene Broschuere habe ich mir durchgelesen und kann nur Deine Worte  bestaetigen, dass sie "brav" ist, mit einem gluecklich lachenden Paerchen auf der Titelseite, wie das bei anderen Broschueren betr. Krebs ebenfalls oft der Fall ist. Darueber muss ich mich immer wundern, denn die Angelegenheit ist doch sehr ernst und eher traurig.
Diese von der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft herausgegebene Broschuere behandelt die Thematik rein deskriptiv, oberflaechlich und ohne ausreichende Verhaltenshinweise betr. die Vorbeugung gegen Knochenmetastasen und die Voraussetzungen fuer deren Entstehung.
Ich hatte heute ein laengeres Gespraech hierueber mit meinem Orthopaeden und werde, nachdem ich den Bericht ueber Lowroads Vortrag gelesen habe, hierueber berichten.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Wie angekuendigt hatte ich ein laengeres Gespraech mit meinem Orthopaeden, der mich seit mehr als 10 Jahren betreut. Was ich von ihm betreffend Knochenmetastasen erfahren habe, will ich kurz berichten.

Ich habe ihm die Abhandlung von Lowroad gezeigt und er hat mir bestaetigt, dass die Knochenmarker saemtlich bekannt seien und sein Labor diese auch bestimmen wuerde, sofern sie angefordert werden. Diese wuerden jedoch bis auf Ausnahmen nicht gefordert, weil therapeutische Konsequenzen fehlten. Fuer die Gesundheit des Skeletts ist VORBEUGUNG ganz wichtig. Dies sind Bewegung und Belastung des Knochens, kalziumreiche Ernaehrung und ein ausreichender Vit-D-Spiegel. Die weit ueberwiegende Zahl der Patienten hat einen zu niedrigen Vit-D-Spiegel. 
Warum ist Vorbeugung so wichtig? Weil Schaeden in der Knochendichte NICHT rueckgaengig gemacht werden koennen. Man kann ein Fortschreiten des Schadens nur aufhalten oder verlangsamen.

Die Knochendichte ist an verschiedenen Teilen des Skeletts unterschiedlich. Er misst die Knochendichte an den bruchgefaehrdeten Stellen Wirbelsaeule (L1-L4) und an den Schenkelhaelsen. Die Messung erfolgt mittels schwacher Roentgenstrahlen. Der Grad der Abschwaecung zeigt an, welche Dichte vorliegt. Zur Bestimmung, ob eine Therapie wirkt oder nicht wirkt, laesst er von Zeit zu Zeit den Biomarker Telopeptid bestimmen. 

Eine Zusammenarbeit mit Urologen oder Onkologen wegen Knochenmetastasen gibt es nicht. Noch nie ist ihm von Urologen ein Patient zwecks Mitbehandlung zugewiesen worden. Jeder macht sein Ding.


Es ist bekannt, dass Hormontherapie das Skelett schaedigt, indem eine Osteoporose sich entwickelt. Bisphosphonate wie Fosamax wirken dem entgegen, indem sie den Knochenstoffwechsl verlangsamen. Das hat aber zur Folge, dass die Knochen versproeden (= frozen bone) und die Bruchgefahr sich erhoeht. Man kann diese Therapie deshalb nicht unbegrenzt fortsetzen. Er schlaegt vor, nach laengstens 5 Jahren fuer 1 Jahr zu pausieren, danach ein anderes Medikament zu waehlen. Er hat mir das Medikament PROLIA vorgeschlagen, ein kreierter Antikoerper,der verhindert, dass der Ligant RankL sich an den Rezeptor Rank ansetzt.


Zur Bestimmung der Kosten sagte er mir, dass fuer die Knochendichte-Messung und Monitoring jedem Patienten der Betrag von Euro 43 und fuer Knochenabbaumarker ein Betrag von Euro 40 als Igl-Leistung berechnet werden. Fuer eine komplette Erst-Analyse des IST-Zustands entstehen Kosten von maximal 150 Euros, meistens Laborkosten.

Die Bestimmung der Biomarker erfolgt aus dem Blut. Moeglich auch aus dem Urin, ist aber viel teurer.

                                                                          - - - - - - -

Dieser Thread enthaelt enthaelt eine wertvolle und zweifellos muehsam erarbeitete Praesentation von Lowroad ueber die Entstehung  von Knochenmetastasen und was man zur Vorbeugung tun kann. Wolfgang aus Berlin hat einen m. E. bedeutsamen Link zu "Preventing Surgery-Induced Cancer Metastases" beigesteuert, auf welchen ich auch im Forum "Therapien" hingewiesen hatte. Dieser Beitrag von Wolfgang hat bisher nicht die ihm gebuehrende Beachtung gefunden. Ich halte ihn aber fuer so wichtig, dass er jedem Mitbetroffenen, der sich operieren lassen will, zur Kenntnis gebracht werden sollte.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> ... er hat mir bestaetigt, dass die Knochenmarker saemtlich bekannt seien und sein Labor diese auch bestimmen wuerde, sofern sie angefordert werden. Diese wuerden jedoch bis auf Ausnahmen nicht gefordert, weil therapeutische Konsequenzen fehlten...


*Hallo Reinardo,
*ich will versuchen es nochmal andersrum zu erklären. Auch in palliativen Situationen leben die PCa Patienten heutzutage oft erfreulich lange, so dass Bisphosphonate "bis zum Ende" wegen der aufgeführten Risiken nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Maximal 5 Jahre sind dabei eine oft genannte Marke, wobei immer eine inidviduelle Risikoabwägung erfolgen muss. Wenn das so ist, und die präventive Wirkung der Bisphosphonate eher gering ist, sollten sie doch erst eingesetzt werden, wenn sich Knochenmetastasen abzeichnen. Das kann 5, 10 oder 15 Jahre dauern, wer weiss. Man erkennt es am einfachsten durch die Serummarker, lange bevor ein Knochenszintigramm Läsionen zeigt. Dann wäre es Zeit für Bisphosphonate oder Denosumab (-> Therapiekonsequenz). Prävention mit weniger Nebenwirkungen hatte ich beschrieben, Stichwort DECACUSTO3.

Wenn Dein Orthopäde statt Bisphosphonate Dir Denosumab anbietet, um die Bisphosphonat-Risiken zu umgehen, dann lässt mich das etwa an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln.

Übrigens ein sehr bewährtes "Mittel" gegen Knochenmetastasen ist die frühe Hormonblockade (ADT). Auch wenn die Überlebensvorteile nicht berauschend sind, wird doch die Bildung von Knochenmetastasen wirksam verzögert. Ich weiss, dass das nicht Dein Weg sein wird, aber die Studienlage sagt das nun mal:
_"...The development of extra-skeletal metastases, pathologic bone fractures, spinal cord compression, and urethral obstruction was twice as common in the deferred-treatment group..."_
"...Die Entwicklung neuer Skelettmetastasen, pathologischer Knochenbrüche, Kompression des Rückenmarks und Harnröhrenobstruktion war doppelt so häufig in der Gruppe der verzögerten Behandlung..."

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad. Danke fuer Deine Hinweise. 
Als bei mir vor gut 10 Jahren Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wurde, hatten weder ich noch mein Orthopaede eine Vorstellung davon, wie lange die Krankheit sich hinziehen wuerde und wie frueh oder spaet Metastasen sich bilden koennten. Auch mein damaliger Urologe hat mir nur Angst gemacht und die Operation empfohlen: "Dann sind Sie s los!". Da Leibowitz auf die Gefahr der Osteoporose hinweist, habe ich meinen Orthopaeden kontaktiert und er hat mir in Unwissenheit ueber den zeitlichen  Verlauf der Krankheit Fosamax zur Vorbeugung gegeben. Auf die Gefahr zu langer Einnahme bin ich erst jetzt durch einen neueren Beipackzettel fuer fluessig Bisphosfomat aufmerksam geworden. So ist es bei mir zu der viel zu fruehen und zu langen Einnahme des Medikaments gekommen. Ich habe es jetzt abgesetzt - aber was ich (und andere) stattdessen tun koennten, darum geht es ja auch in diesem Thread. Mein Orthopaede konnte nur vorschlagen: Pausieren mind. 1 Jahr, dann koennte man ein etwas anderes nehmen. Krebsarzt ist er ja nicht.
Da wir hier nicht nur fuer uns persoenlich  schreiben sondern auch mitlesende Betroffene aus der Diskussion praktisch verwertbaren Nutzen ziehen sollten, wuerde ich vorschlagen, dass Du als der beste Kenner der Problematik und mit Zugang zu den neuesten Quellen einen Vorschlag machst, welche Serummarker aus der Vielzahl der moeglichen alle 3 oder 6 Monate zu kontrollieren waeren, damit man fruehzeitig die wahrscheinliche Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen erkennen kann. DAS waere dann nach Deinem Vorschlag auch der richtige Zeitpunkt fuer den Beginn mit Bisphosphonaten. Im Januar habe ich zum Statuscheck einen Termin bei meinem Urologen und koennte bei dieser Gelegenheit diese Marker bestimmen lassen und ueber die Ergebnisse hier berichten.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhard,

heute kamen von Dr. Jacobs per Post die aktuellen Unterlagen mit vielen Informationen. Dabei befand sich auch *dieser* Bericht.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

auch Dr. Jakobs sollte man nicht alles glauben, was er aufschreibt. 

Ich nenne mal ein einzelnes Beispiel von einigen: "*Einfache Kohlenhydrate* (Zucker, Weißmehl): Maßvoller Verbrauch,   um postprandiale Insulinspitzen zu meiden. *Immer komplexe, langsam verwertbare   Kohlenhydrate* (wie z. B. Vollkornprodukte, Ballaststoffe) *bevorzugen*!" 

*Das ist falsch!!!!!* Der Anstieg und Abbau des Blutzucker, und damit der Insulinanstieg, ist fast gleich. 

Zitat dazu aus "Prost Mahlzeit! Krank durch gesunde Ernährung" von Pollmer et al. S. 125: "_Als Beweis der gesundheitlichen Vorteile der Vollwertkost gilt das langsamere Ansteigen des Blutzuckers nach einer Mahlzeit, die flachere Blutzuckerkurve.  ...Essen wir das volle, rohe Korn, so steigt der Blutzuckerspiegel langsamer an, weil die Ballaststoffe die Aufnahme der Stärke aus dem Darm in das Blut stark behindern. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist die obige Überlegung ohne Bedeutung. Korrekt gesäuertes und gebackenes  Vollkornbrot hat - entgegen der landläufigen Vorstellung keine andere Wirkung auf den Blutzucker , als Weissbrot"_ 
Daneben ist ein Diagramm von Lüder et al. abgebildet, in dem beide Blutzuckerverläufe praktisch gleich sind.

Ich ergänze: 
Sogar Haushaltzucker hat einen geringeren glykämischen Index als Vollkornweizenbrot, bzw. andere Stärkeprodukte. Besonders übel sind auch Kartoffeln, speziell Kartoffelbrei.

Für diejenigen, die das ausführlich nachlesen wollen, hier ein umfangreicher Artikel  der LEF: "Weizen: Das ungesunde Vollkorn" , ein Bericht über Weizen-'Fett'  Es werden auch die Richtlinien der amerikanischen Diabetes-Liga erläutert, die zu Verfettung der Patienten führen.

Zum Thema Knochenmetastasen: Auf den von Dr. Jakobs erwähnten Zusammenhang zwischen Kalzium, Vitamin D und den K-Vitaminen hatte ich ja schon an anderer Stelle hingewiesen.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

die von Dir gewählte Überschrift "Wissen ist Macht" wird* hier* näher beschrieben.

Lohnt es sich wirklich, sich durch viel Wissen mehr vermeintliche Macht anzueignen? Ist es nicht wirklich manchmal eher von Vorteil, in bestimmten Dingen mehr unwissend zu sein, um nicht allzu sehr ins Grübeln zu verfallen, ob diese oder oder besser jene Nahrung oder auch Medikamentierung die Bessere sei? Wenn man allein all das, was Du in den letzten Tagen wieder an Wissen zum Thema Ernährung aus dem Hut gezaubert hast, nachvollziehen würde, würde ein Menschenalter nicht ausreichen, um feststellen zu können, was einem geholfen hat oder was möglicherweise mit dazu beigetragen hat, gewisse Nachteile in Kauf genommen zu haben. Auch ich habe lange Zeit, aus unzähligen gekauften, dann meist weiter verschenkten Büchern zur gesunden Ernährung für an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Männer Wissen aufgesaugt, um es hernach nach einer gewissen Zeit doch wieder ad acta zu legen. Inzwischen nehme ich kaum noch Rücksicht auf die vielen Wenn und Abers, was meine Essensgewohnheiten anbelangt, und es ist mir bislang trotzdem ganz gut bekommen. Ich hoffe für mich selbst, dass da nicht eine Zeitbombe tickt! Heute las ich auch einen langen Bericht zum Thema, was Schokolade alles kann. *Hier* nachzulesen. Was wäre das ganze Leben, ohne gelegentliches Genießen auch von solchen Leckereien, die einem Kranken eher verweigert werden sollten, auch wenn dem Herzen damit vielleicht doch Gutes zuteil würde. 

*"Die Wahrheit ist eine unzerstörbare Pflanze Man kann sie ruhig unter einen Felsen vergraben, sie stößt trotzdem durch, wenn es an der Zeit ist"
*(Frank Thiess)

----------


## JürgenS

"Wissen ist Macht" steht "Unwissen ist Ohnmacht" diametral gegenueber. Ein gutes Beispiel bildet die HB/Osteoporose Problematik. Hormonentzug foerdert Knochenschwund bei Maennern wie bei Frauen, manchmal langsam, manchmal schneller.
Die Wissenden koennen sich an den Gesundheitsprotokollen der Dres. Strum und Lam //www.drlam.com/opinion/osteoporosis.asp orientieren, die Unwissenden muessen ihren Aerzten vertrauen, die in dieser Beziehung auch oft unwissend sind,
und so stolpert man in die Osteoporose Falle.
Seit ca zwei Jahren gibt es den Vitamin D3-Hype in Deutschland, und die Aerzte verkuenden stolz, das Calcium immer Mit Vitamin D3 eingenommen werden soll.
Vitamin K1 und K2 fristen dagegen ein Mauerbluemchen Dasein (K2 ist in Deutschland wohl nur als Bestandteil von Menacur erhältlich. Dr. Jakobs ist also die loebliche Ausnahme)
Magnesium ergeht es nicht anders, ist nur als Renner gegen Muskelkraempfe bekannt und spielt bei Praevention und Behandlung von Osteoporose keine Rolle. Wie man allerdings bei Dr.Lam nachlesen, ist es genau so wichtig, wenn nicht gar
wichtiger als Calcium. 
Es lohnt sich, die Osteoporoseseit von Dr.Lam einmal durchzulesen (seine Dosisempfehlung von Vitamin D3 ist allerdings nicht mehr zeitgemaess). Ist natürlich wieder nur auf Englisch, aber mit dem automatischen Uebersetzungsprogramm vielleicht
auch verstaendlich.

JuergenS

----------


## JürgenS

Immer alles pruefen!!!

Leider funktioniert der Link nicht, aber vielleicht so /http://www.drlam.com/
dann Suchfunktion  Osteoporosis.

JuergenS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Diskutanten,

zur Lösung von Problemen, hier Metastasenverhinderung, gibt es sicher viele Überlegungen. Dabei wird es kein vollständiges Modell geben, denn das wäre die Natur selbst. So helfen wir uns mit dem Zusammenfügen vieler kleiner Bausteine. Ich denke, die gemeinsame Wirkung dieser ist größer, als die einfache Summe der Einzelwirkungen.

Von Rudolf schon mehrfach erwähnt, möchte ich noch mal an das Thema Enzyme erinnern, hier an diejenigen, die das Adhäsionsmolekül CD44 unterdrücken. Mit diesem Molekül halten sich vagabundierende Krebszellen am Endothel oder Matrixproteinen fest. Damit können sie sich ausbreiten. Das ist natürlich eine extrem verkürzte Darstellung.

Wissenschaftler, hier auch im Forum erwähnt, suchen nach Anwendungen entsprechender Antikörper.

*Es gibt aber eine sofort machbare, sehr einfache, völlig ungefährliche Methode.* Diese habe ich entnommen aus "Enzyme Die Bausteine des Lebens" von Prof. Dr. K. Mielke und Prof. Dr. R. M. Williams, erschienen 1999 im Heyne Verlag.

Zitat Seite 205: "Diesen Effekt kann man nicht nur mit neutralisierenden CD44-Antikörpern erzeugen, sondern auch durch die *orale Enzymtherapie*. Die hierbei eingesetzten Enzyme* Chymotrypsin, Bromelain* und *Papain* verändern nämlich zuverlässig das *Adhäsionsmolekül CD44* und verringern auf diese Weise die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Metastasenbildung."

 Den Tipp, auch in Richtung Enzyme zu denken, habe ich einem Buch von Dr. Douwes entnommen.

Wenn man nun diese Enzyme nicht gerade in Deutschland kauft, besser in Großbritannien oder USA, ist die Beschaffung recht preiswert.

Die Einnahme ist ungefährlich und kann lange sowie auch parallel zu allen orthodoxen Behandlungen der "Schule", wie Stahl, Strahl und Chemo, ausgeführt werden.

Gerade im Alter nimmt die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Körpers für Enzyme aus der natürlichen Nahrung deutlich ab. Man könnte Bromelain verstärkt aus Ananas aufnehmen, Papain aus Papaya, doch das dürfte nicht so einfach sein, wenn das Verdauungssystem nicht mehr so mitmacht, wie früher. Bei Bromealin sollten es mindestens 150 mg pro Tag sein.

Enzyme sind auch geeignet, dabei zu helfen, Krebsentwicklungen im Vorfeld zu bekämpfen.

Gute Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> ... hier an diejenigen, die das Adhäsionsmolekül CD44 unterdrücken. Mit diesem Molekül halten sich vagabundierende Krebszellen am Endothel oder Matrixproteinen fest. Damit können sie sich ausbreiten...


_"...Previous studies demonstrated that CD44 is a metastasis suppressor gene for prostate cancer and that the expression of CD44 both at mRNA and protein levels is down-regulated during prostate cancer progression..."
_
_"...Silencing of CD44 Expression in Prostate Cancer..."
_
*Hallo Wolfgang,
*vielleicht solltest Du Dir nochmal die Metastasierungswege für PCa anschauen. Zum Threadthema passend hier bei Bone-Metastases:

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad,

es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du einfach, in klarer Sprache, geschrieben hättest, was Du meinst. Ich glaube, ich habe es verstanden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Wolfgang,
*hatte eigentlich gehofft es wäre verständlich rübergekommen, dass die Bedeutung von CD44 bei Knochenmetastasen auch kontrovers gesehen werden kann. CD44-MMP9 interaction eine spannende Frage, können wir gerne weitermachen...

Mir ist schon klar, dass MMP9/CD44 irgendeine Rolle spielt, aber man hat auch hier wieder das Henne/Ei Problem. Will sagen, was ist Ursache - was Wirkung? Momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass Knochenmetastasen *PTHrP* und in geringem Masse *RANKL* exprimieren. PTHrP stimuliert in den Osteblasten wiederum RANKL, welche in den Tumorzellen allerlei ungünstige Proteine hochreguliert, u.a. MMP9 auf das knapp 30 fache!



Gene expression in PC3 cells 12h (MMP9, IL6) or 24h (all other) after RANKL treatment.

RANKL -> MMP9 und damit die CD44 interaction kann man, meiner Meinung nach, wiederum effektiv mit DENOSUMAB blockieren, da ist man nicht unbedingt auf Chymotrypsin, Bromelain oder Papain angewiesen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang und Lowroad:-

Ich lese das alles mit grossem Interesse. Sind die Forschungen doch weit ins Detail der Metastasenwege vorgedrungen. Als konkret Betroffener interessieren mich aber Antworten auf die Frage: Was soll ich morgens, mittags, abends an Medikamenten oder NEMs einnehmen, um Metastasen vorzubeugen. Es bringt auch nichts, wenn alles, was man macht, im Frage gestellt wird. Hinzu kommt die Kostenfrage. Das kann nicht nur diskutiert werden fuer die wenigen mit viel Geld, Privatversicherung und von elitaeren Aerzten betreuten Patienten sondern auch aus der Perspektive von Kassenpatienten, die kaum irgendwelche Sonderbehandlungen von ihren Aerzten erhalten und daher eine off-label Medikation nicht bezahlen koennen. Ich gebe fuer NEMs und einige freie Medikamente wie Proscar monatlich ca. 150 Euro aus. Mehr kann und will ich nicht bezahlen. Moegen Lowroad und Wolfgang mir doch einmal zusammenstellen, was ich damit zur Vermeidung, Vorbeugung bzw. Wachstumshemmung betr. Metastasen kaufen und einnehmem soll. Was ich z.Zt. mache, habe ich schon berichtet:
Nahrungsumstellung auf mediterrane Kost, Bewegung, gute Luft und Sonne, OMEGA-3, Selen, Vit. E, Vit.D, MCP, Granatapfel-Konzentrat, Proscar (lebenslang nach Ratschlag von Leibowitz) und ab Januar kommt hinzu Curcumin. Die Einnahme von FOSAMAX habe ich als Ergebnis der Diskussion hier eingestellt. Bin mir noch nicht klar darueber, ob ich ab Januar Denosumab (Handelsname Prolia) hinzunehmen soll. Die Frage ist auch, was letzteres kostet und welcher Arzt das mitmacht.

Aus der tiefen Kluft zwischen theoretischen Erkenntnissen   und praktischer Umsetzbarkeit zum Vorteil von Patienten resultiert auch meine tiefe Abneigung und Ablehnung von Vortragsveranstaltungen, Kongressen und sog. Patiententagen. Sollen die Herren Professoren und Experten ihre Projekte doch erst einmal zu Ende entwickeln und die praktische Verwertbarkeit nachweisen, bevor sie uns Patienten wild machen und uns dahin motivieren, eine Sau durchs Dorf zu treiben.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## weinreich

hallo , will ich den beitrag von jürgen s ergänzen.

zu vitamin k 2..in deutschland ist die arznei mena q 7 ..pzn 6830599..erhältlich. hersteller..cenaverde bv , nl.

es ist ein nem, dass aber die gkv bezahlt. vitamin k2 ist in der medikamentenausnahmeliste nach dem sgb enthalten.

auf dem rezept muß das entsprechende notiert werden.

wenn man knochenmetastasen hat, so sollte auch kieselerde genommen werden. alles was jürgen schreibt sowieso. kieselerde ist im handel von der firma abtei.

ich nehme kieselerde statt strotium. meine dosis..ein eßlöffel pro tag.
die bioverfügbarkeit von der kieselerde ist gering.

gruss aus hamburg   manni

----------


## LowRoad

Interview mit Dr.Chris Parker (The Royal Marsden Hospital - UK) 




Warum brauchen wir ein neues auf die Knochen gerichtetes Medikament bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs?

*Dr.Parker:
*Also es gibt definitiv ein Bedarf für ein neues Medikament bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs. Wenn man die momentan verfügbaren auf die Knochen gerichteten Medikamente wie Bisphosphonate (Zometa®) oder Denosumab (XGEVA®) anschaut, dann haben diese schon Wirkung in Form von Kontrolle der Symptome oder Verzögerung von SREs, aber sie haben keine lebensverlängernde Wirkung! Radium 223 ist das erste auf die Knochen gerichtete Medikament, welches einen Überlebensvorteil bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs zeigen konnte. 

Welche Patienten sind für die Behandlung mit Radium-223 geeignet?

*Dr.Parker:
*Die ALSYMPCA Studie unterschied sich schon, denke ich, von allen bisher durchgeführten Studien bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs. Typischerweise sind die Studien immer nach Applikation von Docetaxel (TAXOTERE®) angelegt. Aber die ALSYMPCA Studie stand zwei Gruppen von Patienten offen. Es gab sowohl ein Post-Docetaxel setting, aber auch ein Nicht-Docetaxel setting. Patienten, die noch kein Docetaxel erhalten hatten, und es auch nicht bekommen würden. Ältere Patienten, oder solche die nicht fit genug für eine Docetaxel Therapie waren, eine bisher vernachlässigte Gruppe. Möglicherweise die Mehrzahl der Patienten mit Prostatakrebs, aber zumindest nahe an 50% reichend. Ich nehme nun stark an, dass die Genehmigungsinstanzen das Medikament für beide Gruppen, die Post-Docetaxel Gruppe, aber auch die Nicht-Docetaxel Gruppe zulassen werden. In der klinischen Praxis hoffe ich sehr, dass es dann auch in beiden Stadien eingesetzt wird.

Wie funktioniert Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Also der Wirkmechanismus ist aussergewöhnlich einfach. Zuerst lagert es sich an die Knochen an, speziell an die Metastasen, weil es sich wie Kalzium verhält. Es liegt in der gleichen Gruppe von Elementen im Periodensystem wie Kalzium. Der Körper behandelt es wie Kalzium. Wenn man das Mittel durch eine Intravenöse Injektion einbringt, lagert es sich an die Knochen, und speziell die Metastasen an und wird in das Hydroxylapatit (CaOH) eingebunden. Zweitens ist es ein Alpha-Strahler, was den schädigenden Effekt im Knochenmark verursacht, jedoch nur mit einer extrem kurzen Reichweite. Alpha Strahlung verursacht Strahlenschäden, aber nur in sehr kurzer Entfernung, kleiner als 100 Microns (µm). Die Theorie ist nun, dass Tumorzellen, die neben den Kalziumanreicherungen liegen abgetötet werden, das Knochenmark, wenig davon entfernt, aber geschont wird. Soweit die Theorie.

Benötigen die Patienten wiederholte Verabreichung von Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Wir wissen momentan nicht den optimalen Zeitplan für die Verabreichung von Radium-223, aber es macht sicher Sinn es wiederholt anzuwenden. Die erste Dosis ist selbstverständlich nicht kurativ. Voraussichtlich würden die Knochenmetastasen danach wieder wachsen. Da macht es schon Sinn, es mehrmals anzuwenden. 

Gibt es Sicherheitsbedenken bei Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Das Sicherheitsprofil, welches wir durch die ALSYMPCA Studie momentan vorliegen haben, legt nahe, dass Radium-223 ausserordentlich gut vertragen wird. Sehr milde akute Nebenwirkungen, mit leichtem Durchfall, Übelkeit und ganz selten auf das Knochenmark wirkend. Grad 3 oder 4 Thrombocytopenie (Abfall der Blutplättchen) konnten wir in 4% der behandelten Patienten vs. 2% in der Kontrollgruppe beobachtet werden. Vergleichbar die Nebenwirkungen bei Neutropenie, 2% bei Radium-223 vs. 1% bei Placebo, also sehr geringe Nebenwirkung auf das Knochenmark. 

Die Frage wäre nun, was passiert wenn man länger als 6 Monate behandelt. In der ALSYMPCA Studie wurde die Behandlung nach 6 Monaten beendet. Ich denke schon, man kann das fortsetzen, da es ein wirklich sicheres Medikament zu sein scheint. Wenn es Nebenwirkungen geben sollte, denke ich zuerst an Knochenmarkskomplikationen. Irgendwann werden sich diese entwickeln, danke ich.

Wie einfach ist der Umgang mit Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Es ist wirklich einfach in der Handhabung, aber man benötigt eine Radiopharmazeutische Zulassung. Es kann nicht von Jedermann verabreicht werden, man muss eine entsprechende Genehmigung durch die Behörden besitzen. Dieses Zulassungsverfahren unterscheidet sich erheblich in den einzelnen Ländern. Man benötigt jemanden mit einer Radiopharmazeutische Zulassung, speziell für Alpha-Strahler. Hat man diese Genehigung erst mal, dann könnte es nicht einfacher sein. Eine einfache Intravenöse Injektion ohne speziellen Strahlenschutz über das einfache selbstverständliche Mass hinaus. Man benötigt keinerlei Abschirmung oder so. Die Alpha Strahlung durch das Radium-223 wird zum Beispiel komplett durch das Glas der Ampulle geblockt. Ein Stück Papier oder ein paar Handschuhe - die Eindringtiefe ist ein Bruchteil eines Millimeters. Die Injektion dauert nicht länger als 5 Minuten und der Patient kann danach sofort heim gehen. Eine ambulante Therapie. Könnte kaum einfacher sein!

Wie beurteilen sie die Krankheitsentwicklung bei den Patienten unter Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Eine sehr gute Frage, und wir haben momentan noch keine klare Antwort darauf. Alle bisher gemachten Studien waren ohne begleitende Bildgebung durchgeführt worden. Somit wissen wir nicht, welche direkten Auswirkung die Behandlung von Radium-223 hat. 

Ist das für die Zukunft geplant?

*Dr.Parker:
*Ich hoffe es doch sehr, Bildgebungsstudien zu sehen. Wir haben jetzt ein wichtiges Medikament zu Verfügung gestellt bekommen, wirksam und gut verträglich. Ich denke, das ist eine dringend zu klärende Frage, wie man die Wirksamkeit darstellen kann.

Was sehen sie für zukünftige Möglichkeiten bei Radium-223?

*Dr.Parker:
*Ich würde sagen, ein Medikament wie Radium-223, verlangt einfach nach Kombinationstherapien, da es so gut verträglich ist. Ich persönlich würde gerne Kombinationsstudien mit Abiraterone (ZYTIGA®) sehen. Hier hätten wir zwei Medikamente, beide mit erwiesener Lebensverlängerung bei Prostatakrebs, beide sehr gut verträglich, aber komplett unterschiedlichen Wirkmechanismen. Diese Kombination müsste doch Wirkung haben?!

----------


## LowRoad

*Expanded access trial in development for radium-223 chloride (Alpharadin®) in mCRPC*

Wir haben von einem unserer Kontakte gehört, dass Bayer Healthcare (vermutlich in Kombination mit ihrem Geschäftspartner, Algeta) einen erweiterten Studien-Zugang (*Compassionate Use*) mit injizierbaren Strahlentherapie, Radium-223-Chlorid (Alpharadin®) bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem, Kastration-resistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) vorbereitet. Die vollständigen Einzelheiten dieser Studie sind auf der ClinicalTrials.gov Website nachzulesen. Es gibt (noch) keine Veröffentlichung von Zentren, in denen Patienten in diese Studie aufgenommen werden können. Allerdings steht eine E-Mail-Adresse zur Verfügung, durch die Patienten, die mit Einschluss in diese Studie interessiert sind, mit dem Versuchs-Manager von Bayer Healthcare in Kontakt treten könnten.

Wenn Sie daran interessiert sind, mehr über diese Studie zu erfahren, empfehlen wir Ihnen, dass Sie eine E-Mail schreiben, um in Kontakt mit Bayer Healthcare zu kommen. Die E-Mail könnte etwa folgendermassen aussehen:

*Betreff:* Inquiry about Alpharadin trial for metastatic, castration-resistant prostate cancer

*Text:* Please send me more information about the expanded access trial of radium-223 chloride (Alpharadin) for men with metastatic CRPC. I am particularly interested in being able to confirm my eligibility for this study and centers where I may be able to be treated. I live in _[Stadt, Bundesland, Germany]_. I can be contacted by e-mail at _[eigene e-mail Adresse]_ or by telephone at _[+49-0xxxx-xxxxxx]._

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

hab erneut Dank für Deine immer wieder aktuellen Einblendungen. Natürlich kann man an der Anzahl der Hits, also der Zählsumme, wie oft ein Thread angeklickt wurde, ermessen, wie hoch das jeweilige Interesse daran ist; das wahre Sichdamitbeschäftigen kommt jedoch nicht zum Ausdruck. Sei aber versichert, dass die, die das aufgerufen haben, tatsächlich etwas zusätzlich zu dem erfahren wollten, was sie in bescheidenem Umfang schon wußten. Bitte, bleibe also am Ball; viele Forumsbenutzer und auch ich lesen sehr aufmerksam Deine zumeist sogar gleich in die deutsche Sprache übersetzten Beiträge.

*"Die Sanftmütigen werden die Erde besitzen - aber nicht die Schürfrechte"
*(Jean Paul Getty)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Über das Projekt Radium-223 kann ich wieder mal nur herzhaft lachen! Allerdings mit Wut im Bauch. Wer bezahlt den Dr. Parker eigentlich und woher kommt das viele Geld für diese  bisher doch recht unergiebigen Versuche? Unergiebig für die Gemeinde der schwer an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten, ergiebig hingegen offenbar für das Lockermachen von Forschungsgeldern.
Welch eine Dreistigkeit seitens Dr. Parker, ein Projekt anzupreisen, von dem man, wie im Interview zugegeben, man weder die Wirkungsweise kennt (". . . das ist die Theorie"), noch den optimalen Zeitpunkt der Verabreichung, noch den Zeitraum der Verabreichung, noch die Krankheitsentwicklung, auch keine Bildgebung ist da, noch weiss man, wie es wirken würde oder besser wirken könnte in Kombination mit Abiraterone und/oder Denosumab.

Lieber Lowroad und Harald. Merkt Ihr denn nicht, dass Ihr von Dr. Parker auf die Schippe genommen werdet?   R a d i u m  2 2 3  i s t  h e i s s e   L u f t  !!  Mehr nicht.  Nach 12 Monaten, wenn die Gelder geflossen sind,  redet davon keiner mehr.

An schulmedizinischen Mitteln zur Verhinderung von Knochenmetastasen stehen Bisphosphonate und Denosumab zur Verfügung. Die Knochen hält man gesund, indem man sich weigert, unbegrenzt Hormontherapie zu machen. Knochen stärkt man durch Belastung, also Bewegung und leichtes Krafttraining. Metastasen verhindert man oder begrenzt das Wachstum durch gesunde Ernährung, Vitamin D, durch Stärkung (nicht Schwächung) des Immunsystems, das  Krebszellen bekämpft.

Ich finde es abwegig und verdächtig, dass das ganze Forschungsbemühen sich auf Medikamente konzentriert für Krankheitszustände, wo ohnehin (abgesehen von Galgenfristen) nichts mehr zu retten ist,  die Krankheitsphasen, in denen noch viel möglich ist, aber vernachlässigt. So beginnt das Interesse der Industrie und der die Richtung weisenden Ärzte erst beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs. Wäre ich Geldgeber, würde ich in den kommenden 30 Jahren nur Projekte fördern, die nach Wegen forschen, dass es dahin erst gar nicht kommt.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Reinardo,

der folgende Link spricht da doch eine etwas andere Sprache:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19943206

Und PubMed halte ich für eine einigermassen vertrauenswürdige Quelle.

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürg.

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, den ich mir durchgelesen habe. Aber auch Pubmed ist angewiesen auf Berichte, die ihnen von renommierten Wissenschaftlern und Institutionen zugeleitet werden zum Zwecke der Veröffentlichung. Das ist da nicht anders als bei deutschen Fachzeitschriften. 
Nun verfolge ich das Geschehen schon mehr als 10 Jahre, seit meiner Erstdiagnose im Jahre 2001. Schon damals konnte man in der Fachliteratur reißerische Berichte über neue Medikamente lesen. Ich erinnere nur an den Wirbel um die Antiangiogenese und die dendritischen Zellen. Damals schrieb Christian Ligensa in seinen Beiträgen, dass einer der Gründe, weshalb er sich für die DHB und gegen eine radikale Therapie entschieden habe, das Warten und Hoffen auf neue Medikamente sei. Und was ist daraus geworden? Unsummen an Forschungsgeldern und Spendengeldern sind verbrannt worden, hüben und drüben, aber die Rolle all dieser neuen Medikamente ist eine periphere geblieben. Ich habe das Vertrauen verloren, hinterfrage daher die Motive solcher Veröffentlichungen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

ganz so schwarz solltest Du das aber doch nicht sehen. *Dieses* Interview habe ich an anderer Stelle eingeblendet.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald.

Dann lies doch mal den Kommentar von Wolfgang in der Plauderecke über Krebsforschung durch, wo Du Dich ebenfalls beteiligt hast.

Hier ein Zitat:

"Somit bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass die offizielle schulmedizinische Krebstherapie seit 150 Jahren stark erfolglos ist. Auch die letzten Jahrzehnte habe keinen wesentlichen Fortschritt gebracht. Mein, bereits gelegentlich erwähnter Nachbar -der Zellforscher an der Charité- wollte mir zwar bei einem Gespräch vor zwei Tagen etwas anderes "einreden", konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, weil der Milliardenaufwand im Verhältnis zu kleinen Fortschritten, sowie eine HPV-Impfung nicht ausreichend sind, um mich von der Effektivität der Krebs-Forschungs-Industrie zu überzeugen. Mein Nachbar wies noch auf den in der Wissenschaft stark verbreiteten Drang zu Daten-Fälschungen, auch groben, hin. Schließlich gäbe es einen enormen Verdrängungswettbewerb und jeder müsse seine Familie ernähren." (Wolfgang aus Berlin)

Das stimmt 100%ig überein mit meinen Beobachtungen und meinen Schlussfolgerungen daraus. Die ganze Krebsforschung in Deutschland könnte man schadenfrei einstellen und die frei werdenden Gelder besser nach Griechenland überweisen. Da "rettet" man wenigstens etwas damit.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

ich gebe mich bei so viel Pessimismus geschlagen, und mir fällt dazu nur noch das folgende Zitat ein.

*Wahre Worte sind nicht schön, schöne Worte sind nicht wahr. Gute Worte sind nicht überzeugend, überzeugende Worte sind nicht gut"
*(Laotse)

----------


## Sham69

> Lieber Harald.
> 
> Dann lies doch mal den Kommentar von Wolfgang in der Plauderecke über Krebsforschung durch, wo Du Dich ebenfalls beteiligt hast.
> 
> Hier ein Zitat:
> 
> "Somit bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass die offizielle schulmedizinische Krebstherapie seit 150 Jahren stark erfolglos ist. Auch die letzten Jahrzehnte habe keinen wesentlichen Fortschritt gebracht. Mein, bereits gelegentlich erwähnter Nachbar -der Zellforscher an der Charité- wollte mir zwar bei einem Gespräch vor zwei Tagen etwas anderes "einreden", konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, weil der Milliardenaufwand im Verhältnis zu kleinen Fortschritten, sowie eine HPV-Impfung nicht ausreichend sind, um mich von der Effektivität der Krebs-Forschungs-Industrie zu überzeugen. Mein Nachbar wies noch auf den in der Wissenschaft stark verbreiteten Drang zu Daten-Fälschungen, auch groben, hin. Schließlich gäbe es einen enormen Verdrängungswettbewerb und jeder müsse seine Familie ernähren." (Wolfgang aus Berlin)
> 
> Das stimmt 100%ig überein mit meinen Beobachtungen und meinen Schlussfolgerungen daraus. Die ganze Krebsforschung in Deutschland könnte man schadenfrei einstellen und die frei werdenden Gelder besser nach Griechenland überweisen. Da "rettet" man wenigstens etwas damit.
> ...



Wie bewertet man bei solch einem Pessimismuss denn die Therapien mit Taxanen, Antikörpern, Tyrosinkinaseinhibitoren ----------- beispielsweise bei der Therapie der chronisch myeloische Leukämie mit Präparaten wie Glivec ??? Oder der Ansatz, dass bei frühzeitiger Einnahme z. b. bei bestimmten Verhalten des PSA Wertes ein Einsatz von Denosumab die ossäre Metastasierung deutlich herauszögern kann ?

Sorry, aber wer behauptet, dass die "offizielle schulmedizinische Krebstherapie seit 150 Jahren stark erfolglos ist" hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung und sollte sich zunächst mit der Krebstherapie beispielsweise vor Einführung der Bisphosphonate beschäftigen z.b.  den damaligen Frakturraten oder gar Rückenmarkskompressionen durch ossäre Metastasierungen. 

Trotzdem alles Gute  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Sham69,

Mann oder Frau ohne Namen und Profil, die Betrachtung von Fortschritt ist natürlich relativ. 

Die erste Dampflokomotive fuhr 1804, am 20. Juli 1969 war die erste Mondlandung und heute werden die ersten Quanten-Computer geplant. Bereits Eingeborene im Urwald haben Schädeldecken geöffnet und Gehirnoperationen durchgeführt. Mein Anspruch in Bezug auf Fortschritt ist eben ein spezieller. 

Ob Bisphosphonate, die nach 3 bis 5 Jahren Anwendung die Knochen spröde machen und Frakturraten erhöhen, so ein großartiger Fortschritt sind, oder eher eine gute Einnahmequelle, sei dahingestellt. Das werden weitere Untersuchungen zeigen. 

Ein keinesfalls frustrierter, optimistischer, aber realistischer Mensch.

Gruß
Wolfgang


P.S.:

Auf dem Kongress zur Biotechnologie hat die Moderatorin, eine Wissenschaftsjournalistin, die letzte Diskussionsrunde gefragt, wann denn damit zu rechnen sei, dass Krebs wie eine chronische Krankheit, beispielsweise wie ein Diabetes, behandelt werden könne. Darauf hin hat einer der Forscher gesagt, das gibt es schon, das wäre der Prostatakrebs.

Da dachte ich so vor mich hin, dass ich das seit Jahren im Forum so oder ähnlich schreibe und sich viele Mitglieder des Forums auch so behandeln lassen. Es gibt also doch gute Aussicht auf Ableben _mit_ Prostatakrebs. Und um diese Chance zu verbessern, schreibe ich seit Jahren, dass man sich nach einer RPE eben lieber nicht als geheilt betrachten sollte, und etwas für das Chronisch-Bleiben des Krebses tun sollte.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war der BPS mal als kämpferische Ergänzung zur offiziellen Urologie gegründet worden, was am Eintreten für die dreifache Hormonblockade -ob aus heutiger Sicht falsch oder richtig- zu erkennen ist. Heute ist der BPS ein integraler Teil der Mainstream-Schulmedizin und Richtlinienverkünder. Dem entsprechen auch die meisten Beiträge im Forum. Insofern kann man von Glück reden, dass Selbstzensur und Zensur sich noch in Grenzen halten und es Beiträge mit abweichenden Meinungen gibt, die sicher mehr zur Meinungsbildung beitragen als Ja-Sagerei.

----------


## jürgvw

> P.S.:
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war der BPS mal als kämpferische Ergänzung zur offiziellen Urologie gegründet worden, was am Eintreten für die dreifache Hormonblockade -ob aus heutiger Sicht falsch oder richtig- zu erkennen ist. Heute ist der BPS ein integraler Teil der Mainstream-Schulmedizin und Richtlinienverkünder.


Hallo Wolfgang,

schau Dir mal z. B. meine Historie bei MyProstate an und frage Dich, ob sie den Richtlinien der Schulmedizin entspreche.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Zitat Wolfgang:

                            "Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war der BPS mal als kämpferische Ergänzung zur offiziellen Urologie gegründet worden, was am Eintreten für die dreifache Hormonblockade -ob aus heutiger Sicht falsch oder richtig- zu erkennen ist. Heute ist der BPS ein integraler Teil der Mainstream-Schulmedizin und Richtlinienverkünder. Dem entsprechen auch die meisten Beiträge im Forum. Insofern kann man von Glück reden, dass Selbstzensur und Zensur sich noch in Grenzen halten und es Beiträge mit abweichenden Meinungen gibt, die sicher mehr zur Meinungsbildung beitragen als Ja-Sagerei."

Hallo Wofgang:-

In der Tat war auch ich entsetzt, als ich das BPS-Magazin 2/2008 gelesen hatte und habe gegen die Entwicklung protestiert.  Schon vorher hatte ich mich über die Berufung eines "Wissenschaftlichen Beirats" gewundert. Das schien mir wie wenn die Gewerkschaft VERDI sich einen Unternehmerbeirat zulegt, um nichts falsch zu machen. Aber wir müssen auch akzeptieren, dass die Mehrheit der Mitglieder einen strikten Gegenkurs nicht unterstützt und in der Zusammenarbeit und im Einvernehmen mit den Urologischen Gesellschaften die größere Chance sieht, Verbesserungen in Diagnostik und Therapie  zu erwirken. Einige der Leibowitz`schen Elemente seiner Therapie sind ja auch übernommen worden. So ist die Maximale Hormonblockade von meinungsbildenden Privatärzten als wirkungsvollste Art von Hormontherapie anerkannt. Die "leichte" Chemotherapie kann gewählt werden. Für eine DHB finden sich Urologen, die diese unterstützen. Es ist eine größere Bereitschaft zum Offensein für Neues in der Urologie zu erkennen. Also warte bitte mal ab, was sich zu unseren Lebzeiten noch tut.

Gruß Reinardo

----------


## Felix*

Was doch alles aus einer einzigen Computertastatur entfleucht, sinniges...




> und in der Zusammenarbeit und im Einvernehmen mit den Urologischen Gesellschaften die größere Chance sieht, Verbesserungen in Diagnostik und Therapie zu erwirken


...und unsinniges mit Chancen für Dillingers Zitatenschatz:




> Schon vorher hatte ich mich über die Berufung eines "Wissenschaftlichen Beirats" gewundert. Das schien mir wie wenn die Gewerkschaft VERDI sich einen Unternehmerbeirat zulegt, um nichts falsch zu machen





> Einige der Leibowitz`schen Elemente seiner Therapie sind ja auch übernommen worden. So ist die Maximale Hormonblockade von meinungsbildenden Privatärzten als wirkungsvollste Art von Hormontherapie anerkannt


Unter "Maximaler Hormontherapie" versteht die sogenannte "Schulmedizin", in diesem Fall die deutsche Urologie, eine Kombi-ADT bestehend aus der "Depot-Spritze" und "Tabletten" (Antiandrogen). Die Dosierung des Antiandrogens "Bicalutamid" beträgt 50 mg pro Tag in der Kombination. Diese Maximale Hormontherapie kennt man seit 1995, sie ist keineswegs eine Errungenschaft von Leibowitz und sie wird nicht nur von "meinungsbildenden Privatärzten" als wirkungsvolle Hormontherapie anerkannt.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Felix:-

Deine Feststellung zu "maximal" ist betreffend die Definition des Begriffs in der Leitlinie zutreffend, aber ich meinte mit "maximal" das Leibowitz'sche Protokoll: die Depot-Spritze, als Antiandrogen Biculamid 150 (!) mg und ein Finasterid z.B. Proscar. Also maximal im Sinne von "mehr geht nicht".

In Steven B. Strum, A Primer on Prostate Cancer", dem wichtigsten Referenzbuch der meinungsbildenden deutschen Privatärzte, lese ich auf Seite 136: "ADT3 uses three agents: an LHRH agonist, an anti-androgen and finasterid (Proscar).  ADT3 is the approach I have most commonly employed after 18 years of experience in treating and counseling thousands of men with PC." 
Entsprechende Empfehlungen deutscher Privatärzte kann ich nachliefern, falls Du dies wünscht. 

Lieber Felix. Ich vermute, Du hast Dir vorgenommen, Dich auf mich einzuschiessen. Da möchte ich Dich warnen. An meinem Bücherschrank heften schon eine ganze Reihe Trophäen!?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Felix*

> Deine Feststellung zu "maximal" ist betreffend die Definition des Begriffs in der Leitlinie zutreffend


Das hat mit den Leitlinien zunächst nichts zu tun, sondern das ist allgemein lange schon verwendeter Sprachgebrauch in der Urologie, der dann auch in die Leitlinie eingeflossen ist. Lesen Sie doch bitte bei Takeda.

http://www.prostata.de/pca_prostatakrebstherapie.html 




> aber ich meinte mit "maximal" das Leibowitz'sche Protokoll: die Depot-Spritze, als Antiandrogen Biculamid 150 (!) mg und ein Finasterid z.B. Proscar. Also maximal im Sinne von "mehr geht nicht".


Jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls was Sie meinten. Aber Sie wissen doch auch, sogar aus Erwägungen für Sie selbst, dass Leibowitz im zweiten Zyklus nach erfolglosem ersten Teil noch draufpackt im Sinne von "mehr geht doch"?

Es ist nicht nötig, dass Sie jetzt einen langen Vortrag verfassen, warum Leibowitz und andere bei ihren hormonellen Interventionen dies und jenes machen oder ausprobieren. Die meisten Artikel dazu habe ich seit Jahren zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich für meinen Teil habe aber auch zur Kenntnis genommen, dass die mit Platin-Dekoration versehene hormonelle Primärtherapie nach "Leibowitz-Protokoll" bei weitem nicht den hochtrabenden Ankündigungen wie "Besser als OP oder Bestrahlung" gerecht wurde und deshalb weitestgehend in der Schublade verschwunden ist.

----------


## LowRoad

Weiter oben hatte ich Statine als möglichen therapeutischen Ansatz zur Reduktion der Absiedelung von Prostatakrebs in die Knochen vorgestellt. Hier eine aktuelle Bestätigung dieses Sachverhaltes durch einigen Statin Medikamente, beschrieben im British Journal of Cancer (Published online 24 April 2012). Ich habe versucht ein paar wichtige Absätze zu übersetzen:

*Dr MD Brown: The differential effects of statins on the metastatic behaviour of prostate cancer[1]*

Hintergrund: 
Obwohl Statine nicht die Inzidenz von Prostatakrebs (CAP) reduziert, wird durch deren Nutzung das Risiko der klinischen Progression sowie Sterblichkeit reduziert...

Methoden: 
Knochenmarkstroma (BMS) wurde mit ethischer Zulassung von zustimmenden Patienten, die wegen einer nicht-malignen Erkrankung operiert wurden, isoliert. PC-3-Bindung, die Invasion und Koloniebildung in das Knochenmark wurde durch standardisierte in vitro Co-Kultur-Tests in Gegenwart von verschiedenen Statinen bewertet.

Ergebnisse: 
Statine wirken direkt auf PC-3-Zellen mit Atorvastatin, Mevastatin, Simvastatin (1 µM) und Rosuvastatin (5 µM), *aber nicht Pravastatin*, indem sie die Invasion in Richtung BMS um durchschnittlich 66,68% verminderten, und eine signifikante Reduzierung sowohl der Anzahl als auch der Größe der Absiedelungen innerhalb des BMS bewirkten. Die mit Statinen behandelten Absiedelungen zeigten eine kompaktere Morphologie mit Zellen eines epithelialen Phänotyps, was auf eine Verringerung der Fähigkeit der Metastasierung dieser PC-3 Zellen schließen lässt....

Fazit: 
Lipophile Statine reduzieren die Migrations- und Koloniebildung von PC-3-Zellen im menschlichen Knochenmark durch Hemmung der GGPP (geranylgeranyl pyrophosphate) Produktion, was zur Reduzierung der Bildung und der Ausbreitung von metastasierendem Prostatakrebs führt.


Prostatakrebs (Cancer of the Prostate - CaP) ist die zweithäufigste Krebserkrankung bei Männern weltweit, mit etwa 910 000 neu diagnostizierten Fällen im Jahr 2008[2]. Cap hat eine Vorliebe für die Metastasierung in das Knochenmarkstroma (BMS), und die Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen, was fast ausnahmslos in Cap-Mortalität führt[3]. Der metastatische Prozess ist ein komplexer, mehrstufiger Prozess, der mit modellierten In-vitro Versuchen von primär humanem BMS nachvollzogen werden kann [4]. Diese In-vitro-Modelle erlauben nicht nur die Aufklärung des Mechanismus der Metastasierung von CaP in das BMS, sondern ermöglichen auch die Aufklärung, wie mit therapeutischen Mitteln dieser metastatische Prozess zu stören sein könnte. Neuere Erkenntnisse zeigen eine Verbindung zwischen dem Fettstoffwechsels und der Einnahme von Statinen mit dem Verhalten des Prostatakrebses. Groß angelegte epidemiologische Daten zeigen niedrigere CaP Progression bei Patienten die Statine einnahmen[5]. Dies wurde durch Berichte bestätigt, die zeigen dass die GAP-Inzidenz in Patienten bei Früherkennung [6] und nicht in Früherkennung diagnostizierten Patienten [7] bei Statinanwendern reduziert war. Weiterhin hatten Personen mit niedrigem Cholesterinspiegel eine niedrigere Rate von Hochrisiko-Erkrankungen. Weitere klinische Daten aus histologischen Analysen großer Prostatektomie Serien zeigte weniger aggressive Eigenschaften bei Männern die Statine einnahmen [8].

Bei Patienten die eine Prostatakrebs induzierte Strahlentherapie erhielten, war das Therapieversagen bei Männern, die Statine einnahmen, reduziert, besonders bei denen mit Hochrisiko-Eigenschaften [9].......
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wer sich das alles genauer schließen will, kann unter [1] alles nachlesen, wie leider immer in Neudeutsch. Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, ist evt. der Einsatz des sehr wirksamen Atorvastatins (Sortis®, Lipitor®) anzudenken um den Cholesterinwert etwa in den Bereich von 150 zu bekommen. Seit dem Ende des Patentschutzes für Atorvastatin sind Generika auch für GK-Versicherte erhältlich!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[1]* Brown: The differential effects of statins on the metastatic behaviour of prostate cancer
*[2]* Ferlay et al: Cancer Incidence and Mortality Worldwide, International Agency for Research on Cancer: Lyon, France, 2010
*[3]* George, 1988: Natural history of localised prostatic cancer managed by conservative therapy alone.
*[4]* Hart 2005: characteristics of human prostatic epithelial cells: understanding the metastatic process
*[5]* Platz: Association between plasma total cholesterol concentration and incident prostate cancer in the CLUE II cohort.
*[6]* Murtola: Prostate cancer and PSA among statin users in the Finnish prostate cancer screening trial
*[7]* Breau: The association between statin use and the diagnosis of prostate cancer in a population based cohort.
*[8]* Loeb: Is statin use associated with prostate cancer aggressiveness?
*[9]* Gutt: Statin use and risk of prostate cancer recurrence in men treated with radiation therapy

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Low Road,

habe deinen Bericht mit sehr großem Interesse gelesen. Auch ich habe einen Cholesterinwert von 280 und mein Uro meinte das er über diesen Wert keine Ahnung
hat. Ich habe mir nun das Medikament Atorvastatin Cardyl 20mg von der Firma Pfizer besorgt. 28 Tabletten für 9,21€. Ist diese Dosierung eigentlich ausreichend?

Gruß Jürgen + Waltraud

----------


## LowRoad

*Übersetzung aus einen aktuellen Paper zum Thema Dasatinib bei PCA:

*Sprycel® (Dasatinib) wurde ursprünglich als Medikament zur Behandlung Chronischer-Myeloischer-Leukämie (CML) entwickelt. Es blockiert das BCR/ABL-Fusions Gen, das diese Leukämie verursacht. _[Sprycel/Dasatinib ist zugelassen bei CML und Philadelphia-Chromosom-positiver akuter lymphatischen Leukämie (Ph+ALL) als Zweitlinientherapie nach Imatinib-Resistenz, -Versagen oder -Unverträglichkeit] 
_
Nachfolgende Untersuchungen zeigten, das dieses Medikament, ein oral einzunehmender potenter Inhibitor des SRC-Onkogens ist. Laboruntersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass SRC eine zentrale Rolle in der malignen Transformation spielt, und die Progression bei Prostatakrebs vorantreibt. Insbesondere interagiert SRC und der Testosteron-Rezeptor in der Verstärkung aggressiven Verhaltens dieses Krebses und ist von zentraler Bedeutung bei der Befähigung zu Ausbreitung auf Lymphknoten und/oder Knochen. 

Darüber hinaus, wenn die Sensitivität gegenüber einer Hormonentzugstherapie nachlässt, steigt die SRC Aktivität regelmäßig an. In all diesen Labormodellen, hat Dasatinib/Sprycel® eine therapeutische Wirkung bei der Umkehr dieses Prozesses gezeigt! 

Drei klinische Studien (s.u.) testeten Dasatinib/Sprycel® bei Prostatakrebs. Alle Studien zeigten positive Auswirkungen. Zwei Phase-II-Studien von Dasatinib/Sprycel® als alleinige Therapien zeigte die Fähigkeit die Progression von Knochenmetastasen zum Stillstand zu bringen. Weiterhin zeigten die Marker der Knochenbildung, die Knochen spezifische alkalische Phosphatase (bAP) und dem Knochenabbau N-terminal Telopeptide (NTX), eine 60%ige Verbesserung bei den Patienten. Eine dritte klinische Studie mit Dasatinib/Sprycel® und Docetaxel in Kombination berichtete vom Verschwinden von Knochenmetastasen bei nahezu einem Drittel der Patienten. Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass die Heilung von Knochenläsionen fast nie während einer reinen Docetaxel-Therapie gesehen wird.

Leider ist der Einsatz von Dasatinib/Sprycel® in Kombinationen extrem komplex, durch die Tatsache, dass dieses Medikament eine irreversibler CYP3A4-Inhibitor ist, den Abbauweg von der Hälfte der verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamente blockt!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*1.* Araujo, J.C., et al., Dasatinib combined with docetaxel for castration-resistant prostate cancer: results from a phase 1-2 study. Cancer, 2012. 118(1): p. 63-71.
*2.* Yu, E.Y., et al., Once-daily dasatinib: expansion of phase II study evaluating safety and efficacy of dasatinib in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer. Urology, 2011. 77(5):p. 1166-71.
*3.* Yu, E.Y., et al., Phase II study of dasatinib in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer. Clin Cancer Res, 2009. 15(23): p.
7421-8.

----------


## LowRoad

Oliver Sartor stelle auf dem ESMO Meeting 2012 eine Studie [1] vor, die untersucht, inwiefern die Vorbehandlung mit Alpharadin® eine nachfolgende Chemotherapie beeinflusst. Bekannt ist ja, dass Vorbehandlung mit z.B. Samarium-153/Quadramet® das Knochenmark stark schädigt, was ein limitierender Faktor für Chemotherapien darstellt. Nicht so bei Alpharadin®:




> ...Hematologic safety profiles for patients receiving chemotherapy after radium-223 were similar to those for patients receiving chemotherapy after placebo...


Die zweite Studienvorstellung von Parker, Vogelzang und Sartor [2] betraf die Lebensqualität (QOL) nach Alpharadingabe bei mCRPC Pts. mit Knochenmetastasen.




> ...Radium-223 improved the QOL response rate versus placebo (27% vs 18%; p < 0.05)...


-------------------------------
*[1]:* O.Sartor: Safety of Cytotoxic Chemotherapy Following Radium-223
*[2]:* Parker, Vogelzang, Sartor: Quality of life (QOL), updated survival, and safety of radium-223 dichloride in patients with castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) with bone metastases

----------


## LowRoad

Versorgung der Patienten mit Radium-223/Alpharadin® über das Härtefallprogramm kommt langsam in Fahrt - zumindest in den USA. Wie das in Deutschland aussieht weiß ich leider nicht, aber die Einschlußkriterien sollten wohl identisch sein:
*Basic Eligibility Criteria:*
1- Castrate resistant and on hormone therapy ADT with but still experiencing progressive disease
2- Have at least 2 bone metastases  blastic (sclerotic), *not lytic*
3- Experiencing some bone pain (must be taking daily meds  even if its Tylenol)
4- Do not have any mets to the lung, liver, or brain
5- Your HGB must be 10.0 or higher
6- You must have been previously treated with Taxotere (or have refused Taxotere  patients choice)
7- It must have been at least 4 weeks since you had any chemotherapy
8- No chemo currently currently being planned
9- You must not have had previous extensive radiation to your bones (> 25% of bone marrow)
10- You must not have had any treatments with Quadramet or Strontium 89

Besonders der Punkt 2 _"not lytic"_ ist zu beachten, denn es gibt durchaus eine robuste Minderheit von Patienten mit lytischen, knochenabbauenden Metastasen. Diese Untergruppe bedarf einer anderen Therapie, da das radioaktive Radium nicht in den Knochenaufbau eingebaut wird, also relativ wirkungslos bleibt!

----------


## SCHMADDING

Da ich ja gestern im UKM in Münster das erste Mal war und mit der Ärztin und dem Arzt
ein längeres Gespräch bezüglich meines Zustandes hatte, kam das Gespräch auch
auf Radium-223/Alpharadin. Der Arzt meinte das Mittel sei sehr gut und es würde im 
laufe der zweiten Jahreshälfte hier in Deutschland freigegeben werden nach seinen
aktuellen Wissenstand. Er meinte sobald das freigegeben ist und ich damit einverstanden
bin würden Sie mir dann alle vier Wochen eine Infusion geben, aber erst mal abwarten

----------


## LowRoad

Die ersten Berichte von Patienten aus dem Härtefallprogramm werden verfügbar, wie dieser aus dem HW Forum:

_"...My husband is very advanced with PSA... He has had his first radium223 after all the other treatments and after the first week, his severe pain is almost all gone..."
__"...Mein Mann hat ein sehr weit fortgeschrittenen PSA Wert... Nach allen anderen Behandlungen, hat er seine erste Radium223 Infusion erhalten und nach der ersten Woche sind seine starken Schmerzen fast alle weg..."_

----------


## LowRoad

Eine lange kontrovers diskutierte Frage, die ich hiermit versuchen werde zu beantworten. Wir erinnern uns, dass alternativ aufgestellte Onkologen (aka Leibowitz) die Anwendung von Bisphosphonaten wie z.B. Aredia (Pamidronat), oder später Zometa® angeraten haben, wenn eine Hormonentzugstherapie eingeleitet wurde. Grundlage dafür war, dass sich z.B. bei Brustkrebs eine erhebliche Verbesserung des Rezidivfreien-Überlebens und des Gesamtüberlebens bei Frauen gezeigt hatte, die adjuvant zu ihrer normalen Therapie ZOMETA® infundiert bekamen. Auch hier im Forum wird der "Knochenschutz" mittels ZOMETA® des öfteren angeraten. Ich selbst habe immer etwas davor gewarnt im Hormonsensitiven Setting diesen Knochenschutz anzuwenden, da langfristig die Knochen verspröden könnten und ein verzögertes Auftreten von Knochenmetastasen bisher unbewiesen war.

Dazu eine neue Studienveröffentlichung (CALGB-90202). Eingeschlossen wurden 645 hormonsensitive Männer mit Knochenmetastasen, also im palliativen Setting. Diese wurde 50/50 in eine ZOMETA® bzw. Placebo Gruppe randomisiert. Nach Eintritt eines kastrationsunabhängigen Stadiums bekamen alle Männer ZOMETA®.


Mittlere Zeit bis zum Auftreten von SREs: 32,5 Monate (ZOMETA®) vs. 29.8 Monate (Placebo)Mittleres Gesamtüberleben war 24.4 Monate in beiden Gruppen

*Fazit: 
*Einsatz von ZOMETA® während der hormonsensitiven Phase bringt keinen zusätzlichen Nutzen, die unvermeidlichen Nebenwirkungen treten jedoch früher auf. Man sollte nicht mit ZOMETA® während der Hormon-Sensitiven-Phase beginnen. Der ideale Zeitpunkt zum Einsatz von ZOMETA® bzw. DENOSUMAB ist, meiner Meinung nach, unmittelbar nach Eintritt des kastrationsunabhängigen Stadiums, unabhängig von vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen!

Aus den Neukirchner Folien:

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,
du schaffst es immer wieder, mit neuen Studienpräsentationen zu überraschen und nicht selten damit Stress zu verbreiten (grins, grins).

Natürlich waren wir als Hochrisikopatienten ohne Metastasennachweis davon ausgegangen, dass eine prophylaktische Bisphosphonatgabe dem Knochenschutz dient, sowohl dem Erhalt der Knochenintegrität wie auch evtl. der Verzögerung von Knochenmetastasen. Natürlich haben wir auch Bedenken, langzeitig diese Medikamente einzunehmen und allein schon das schauerliche Szenario einer Kiefernnekrose lässt zögern. 

Mit Ausgangs-PSA 50 ng/ml und bislang 2 ADT-Zyklen habe ich immer wieder mal die Knochendichte kontrolliert. Während der ersten ADT geriet mein T-score auf -1,1 (milde Osteoporose). Alendronsäure und Calcimagon halfen dann, nach der zweiten Runde ADT den T-score wieder in den Normalbereich zu bringen. In der letzten ADT-Pause setzte ich die Alendronsäure ab und siehe da, mein T-score verschlechterte sich während der ADT-Pause auf -1,2 ! Alendronsäure, ein sehr mildes Bisphosphonat, schützt vor Osteoporose. Mir bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig, als dieses einzunehmen und damit verbundene Risiken in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Wer langjährig Androgenentzug macht, der muß sich vor Osteoporose schützen, denn LHRH-Analoga verursachen einen Knochendichteverlust. Zometa, ein härteres Bisphosphonat, habe ich bewußt nicht genommen in der Hoffnung, Alendronsäure reicht. Calcimagon allein wird wohl zu wenig sein. Meiner Erinnerung nach wurde Zometa begleitend zur ADT hier im Forum auch nur dann empfohlen, wenn ein hohes Risiko für die Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen bestand, also hoher Gleason oder hoher PSA. Je nach Status wurde auch nur Fosamax eingesetzt. Heute steht noch Denosumab zur Verfügung, ein wirksameres Medikament.
Osteoporoseschutz durch Bisphosphonate bei ADT wird durchaus durch Studien gestützt.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23040208
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22641239
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19671656

Eine andere Frage ist, ob die Vergabe von Bisphosphonaten  auch prophylaktisch einer Knochenmetastasierung entgegenwirkt.  Beim Mamakarzinom scheinen Studien dies zu bestätigen. 

Es wird dabei v.a. die Aktivität der Osteoklasten unterdrückt, aber auch die Tumorzelladhäsion wird erschwert und selbst disseminierte Tumorzellen können aus dem Knochenmark eliminiert werden. Die biologischen Vorgänge der antitumorösen Wirkung von Bisphosphonaten sind viel beschrieben worden. Beim Prostatakrebs jedoch scheinen keine belastbaren statistischen Daten vorzuliegen.

Die von dir, Andi, vorgestellte Studie zeigt, dass nichteinmal ein besserer Knochenschutz gewährleistet war  zumindest mit Zometa und bei bereits in die Knochen metastasiertem PCA. Die Männer hatten nach Studienaussage erst wenige Monate mit ADT begonnen. Der Knochenstatus der Patienten zu Studienbeginn ist nicht bekannt. Nach gerade mal 31 Monaten kam es im Durchschnitt zu Skelettproblemen, ob mit oder ohne Zometa, mit Zometa etwas später, aber statistisch nicht signifikant.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie weit man dies Ergebnis verallgemeinern darf. Es lagen bereits Knochenmetastasen vor, der Hormonentzug erfolgte mit nur relativ kurzer Dauer und der Knochenstatus zu Beginn war offensichtlich nicht erfaßt worden. Zudem steht heute Denosumab zur Verfügung. Dies halte ich für kritische Punkte, die eine Ausdehnung der Studienergebnisse auf andere Patientengruppen (vormetastatisches Stadium, Langzeit-ADT) nicht ohne weiteres zulassen.
Vor allem bei langer ADT und damit langer hormonsensitiven Phase wird man ohne Bisphosphonate nicht auskommen. Dass dies auch antitumorös wirkt und die Lebenszeit verlängert, das darf man nicht zu Unrecht hoffen.

----------


## Urologe

> Eine andere Frage ist, ob die Vergabe von Bisphosphonaten  auch prophylaktisch einer Knochenmetastasierung entgegenwirkt.  Beim Mamakarzinom scheinen Studien dies zu bestätigen.


Beim Prostatakarzinom konnten das NUR Zoledronsäure (Zometa) und Denusomab (XGEVA) zeigen ... Alendronsäure und andere NICHT!

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Hartmut,
naja, ein bisschen Verunsicherung schadet doch nicht, das regt die Reflektion über die eigenen Entscheidungen mal wieder etwas an. Wir sind ja leider doch zu oft Gefangene des _"Confirmation-Bias"_, nehme mich da auch nicht aus! 

Die, auch von Dir verlinkten Studien zu Brustkrebs, die sogar eine Reduktion viszeraler Metastasen bei Brustkrebspatientinnen unter Bisphosphonattherapie zeigen, haben das Bild auch bei Prostatakrebs lange Zeit geprägt. Langsam setzt sich aber die Erkenntnis durch, dass das Verhalten bei PCA unterscheidet, wir bei PCA kleiner Brötchen backen müssen. 


Verzögerung der Metastasierung bei Kastrationsresistenz - JAVerzögerung von Knochenkomplikationen (SREs) - JAVerzögerung der Metastasierung bei Hormonsensitivität - NEIN!

Wie Du sicher schon mitbekommen hast, bin ich, wegen der "Versprödungsgefahr", kein Fan langfristiger Bisphosphonat oder Denosumab Gabe. Die Knochensubstanz ist nicht nur Kalziumspeicher, sondern trägt auch unsere Körpermasse, sollte also stabil bleiben. Dabei ist es erstaunlich wie flexibel unser Knochen ist, sein muß, das zu erhalten sollte wichtig sein! An "Versprödungsstellen" bilden sich im Knochen Mikrorisse (Microcracks), Osteozyten verlieren ihre Verbindung untereinander, sterben ab, und die Hemmung der Osteoklasten geht verloren. Diese kommen herbeigeeilt um die Schadstelle (Bone-Remodelling-Compartment BRC) im Knochen zu beseitigen, wie der Zahnarzt den befallenen Zahn ausbohrt. Im Anschluss füllen Osteoblasten die Grube wieder auf und alles ist wie neu - perfekt. OK, stark vereinfacht, wäre vielleicht mal ein Thema für einen erweiterten Knochenmetastasenvortrag?!



Bisphosphonate oder Denosumab unterdrücken nun den Einsatz der Osteoklasten, die Mikrorisse im Knochen akkumulieren sich, der Knochen kann dann langfristig auch bei normaler Belastung brechen, und er wächst schlecht bis gar nicht mehr zusammen! Dieses Szenario sollten wir doch verhindern! 

Überlegen wir uns doch nochmal, was wir eigentlich durch die frühe Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten bezwecken wollen:


OsteoporoseprophylaxeVerhinderung, bzw. Verzögerung der Bildung von KnochenmetastasenDirekter bzw. synergistischer antitumoröser Effekt

*1. Osteoporoseprophylaxe
*Der durch die ADT induzierte Knochendichteverlust wird als Kollateralschaden der Hormonentzugstherapie billigend hingenommen, obwohl man dem durch Erhalt des normalen Östrogenwertes vorbeugen könnte! Bisphosphonate oder Denosumab sind keine Knochenaufbauenden Medikamente, sie verhindern Knochenabbau! Östrogene hingegen regulieren den Knochen Auf- und Abbau, wären also im hormonsensitivem Setting ggf. die bessere Wahl. Sie verzögern die Apoptose der Osteoblasten, unterdrücken den RANK-Liganden und fördern die Apoptose der Osteoklasten, also insgesamt eher Knochenaufbauend wirkend als Knochenabbau verhindernd.



Als Ergänzung käme Vitami-D3, Kalzium und Strontium in Betracht. Der stärkste Knochenbilder ist die physische Beansprungung des Knochens, aka. Sport!

*2. Verhinderung, bzw. Verzögerung der Bildung von Knochenmetastasen
*Hier muss man wiederum unterscheiden, ob wir es mit aggressiven Gleason 8+ Tumoren, oder einer Rezidivsituationen bei Gleason 6/7 zu tun haben. Bei niedriggleason Erkrankungen sollten Bisphosphonate/Denosumab zur Verzögerung der Bildung von Knochenmetastasen wirklich erst in kastrationsunabhängigen Stadien eingesetzt werden. Bei Gleason 8-10 kann früherer Einsatz nützlich sein, da auch der Krankheitsverlauf statistisch kürzer ist. Trotzdem gibt es auch Gleason 8-10 ADT-Langzeitansprecher, bei denen man ggf. auch Bisphosphonate zurückhaltender einsetzen sollte. 

*3. Direkter bzw. synergistischer antitumoröser Effekt 
*Wird oft beschworen, selten bis gar nicht belegt. Es gibt, meiner Meinung nach, keine Studien, die einen Überlebensvorteil durch den frühzeitigen Einsatz von Bisphophonaten zeigen konnten. Wie schwer es für auf Knochenmetastasen wirkende Mittel ist, einen Überlebensvorteil zu generieren, hat nicht zuletzt die Studie mit Dasatinib+Docetaxel gezeigt. Starke Wirkung auf die Knochenmetastasen, aber keinen Überlebensvorteil! Ich hoffe, dass das bei XL184 besser sein wird. Umso erstaunlicher ist die lebenzeitverlängernde Wirkung von Alpharadin. 

Viel Text, sorry, ist halt komplizierter Kram.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hartmut*, die schlechten Nachrichten bezüglich der präventiven Eigenschaften von Bisphosphonaten bzw. Denosumab gehen weiter. Kate Johnson berichtet in [1] über die Europäische Zometa® Studie (ZEUS), welche untersucht hat, ob nun Zometa® das Auftreten von Knochenmetastasen bei High-Risk Patienten (PSA >20ng/ml + GS:8-10 or Lymph-Node-Positive) im Verlauf Ihrer Erkrankung verhindern könnte. 716 Pts. erhielten alle 3 Monate eine 4mg Zometa® Infusion, 4 Jahre lang, und zusammen mit der Kontrollgruppe (717 Pts.) 500mg Kalzium + 400IE VD3. Primäres Studienziel war der Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung der ersten Knochenmetastase bzw. das OS (overall survival - Gesamtüberleben).




> ...The rates of bone metastasis were similar in the zoledronic acid and control groups (13.7% vs 13.0%; "There was absolutely no difference between the groups," said Dr. Wirth. There was also no difference in overall survival between the 2 groups...


_"... Die Rate von Knochenmetastasen war identisch in der Zoledronsäure-und Kontrollgruppe (13,7% vs 13,0%; "Es gab absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen den Gruppen", sagte Dr. Wirth. Es gab auch keinen Unterschied im Gesamtüberleben zwischen den 2 Gruppen..."
_
Ernüchternd, hat man bisher wirklich fest daran geglaubt. Wieder geht ein Hoffnungsschimmer dahin... *ABER,* eine interessante Subgruppenanalyse macht dann doch wieder etwas Hoffnung:




> ...A very interesting" subanalysis showed that there were significantly lower rates of bone metastasis in those who had been locally treated than in those who had not (56% with radical prostatectomy and 44% with radiotherapy). This "seems to show that local curative treatment really is of benefit for patients... in this high-risk group," Dr. Wirth said...


_"Eine sehr interessante "Subgruppenanalyse zeigt, dass es signifikant niedrigere Raten von Knochenmetastasen bei denjenigen Pts. gibt, die lokal therapiert wurden, gegenüber denen, bei denen dies nicht durchgeführt wurde (56% nach RPE, bzw. 44% nach RT). Dies "scheint zu zeigen, dass lokale kurative [intendierte] Behandlungen wirklich von Vorteil für den Patienten in dieser Hochrisiko-Gruppe sind...", sagte Dr. Wirth.
_
Unterstützt eine ebenfalls seit langem vertretende Meinung, dass lokale Therapieformen, selbst bei _oligo metastatischer Erkrankung_ von Vorteil sind, selbst bei schon vorhandenen Metastasen. In diesem Setting hat Zometa® oder besser noch Denosumab [Prolia®] durchaus präventive Wirkung, warum auch immer!

------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Kate Johnson, Zoledronic Acid Fails to Halt Metastasis in Prostate Cancer

----------


## Heribert

Hallo LowRoad,

in fast allen Berichten über Metastasierungen von Tumorzellen vermutet man deren Ursache von Tumorstammzellen ausgehend und hat zum Teil den Beweis dazu angetreten. Aus dem Grund wird weiter vermutet, dass die Reduzierung der Tumorlast (in unserem Fall die Entfernung der Prostata) erheblichen Einfluss auf die Metastasierung in den Knochen haben kann. Also muss man weiter annehmen, dass mit dem Entfernen der Prostata der größte Teil der Tumorstammzellen mit entfernt wird. 
Deshalb würde ich die Wirkung von Bisphosphonaten auf die Metastasierung auch in dieser Gruppe in Frage stellen!

Ich hoffe, ich durfte meine Vermutungen hier los werden.
Ich gehe mit meinen Vermutungen sogar soweit, dass nach vollständiger Entfernung des Primärtumors mitsamt dem Organ, sofern noch keine Aussiedlungen statt fanden, auch keine Metastasen entstehen. 

Ich hoffe natürlich nicht nur zu fantasieren!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

*Heribert*, selbstverständlich darfst Du hier Deine Meinung kundtun, ich bitte darum. 

Reduzierung der Tumorlast, ein interessantes aber auch kontrovers gesehenes Thema. Wurde bis vor 10-15 Jahren die RPE noch bei positiven Lymphknoten abgebrochen, bringt man diese heute immer zum Abschluss, entnimmt ggf. mehr Lymphknoten und rät dem Patienten zu einer adjuvanten RT. Sind bei Primärdiagnose bereits Knochenmetastasen vorhanden, wird eine lokale Therapie, egal ob RPE oder RT meist abgelehnt. Hätte diese Vorteile, wenn bei Diagnose nur sehr wenige Knochenmetastasen vorhanden wären? Das ist die Frage, die momentan in Studien untersucht wird. Ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen, und genau für diese Patienten wäre ein adjuvante Bisphosphonat- bzw- Denosumab Therapie besonders sinnvoll, so interpretiere ich die ZEUS Studie. 

Wie, wann und warum sich überhaupt Metastasen beim PCA bilden ist nicht unbedingt Gegenstand dieses Threads. Ich hatte mal einen "Metastasierungs Thread" begonnen, eine Aktualisierung ist überfällig...

All the best, schöne Ostern, und denkt daran: fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs ist nichts für Angsthasen!

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo LowRoad, dann kann ich mich ja sicher fühlen, bin ich doch ein alter 


> Angsthase


Gruß und frohe Ostern, D.

----------


## HorstK

> fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs ist nichts für Angsthasen!



In der warmen Sonne im Süden geht es den "alten" Knochen besser.

Schmerzmedikamente reduziert.


Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## hartmuth

Tja, Andi, was haben Frauen was wir nicht haben, dass bei ihnen Bisphosphonate prophylaktisch gegen Knochenmetastasen wirken und bei uns Männern offensichtlich nicht? Da ist noch was zu klären, denn der bloße Unterschied im androgenen Umfeld  - hie Östrogene, dort Testosteron -  kann es wohl nicht sein. Immerhin eliminieren Bisphosphonate nachweislich in die Knochen disseminierte Brustkarzinomzellen.

Die ZEUS-Studie scheint mir beweiskräftiger, da der Prüfungsstart bereits vor dem Auftreten von Knochenmetastasen erfolgte. Die High-Risk-Kriterien kennen wir, und gerade deshalb wäre für mich von Interesse, ob Unterschiede bei Patienten mit hohem PSA, aber niedrigem Gleason im Gegensatz zu denen mit hohem Gleason und weniger hohem PSA erkennbar waren. Interessante Aussagen stecken oft in der Subgruppenbetrachtung, die oft unbeachtet bleiben oder nicht kommuniziert werden.

Eine wirklich gewichtige Erkenntnis bringt die von dir genannte Subgruppenanalyse - lokal behandelt vs. nicht lokal behandelt . Demnach ist von erheblichem Überlebensvorteil, wenn auch Hochrisikopatienten sich einer RPE oder RT unterziehen. Dieser Standpunkt ist so alt nicht, und natürlich wollen hier die tendenziell höheren Nebenwirkungen berücksichtigt sein.

Die Rationale des Subgruppenergebnisses dürfte darin liegen, dass ein Haupttumor Tumorzellen absondert, solange er existiert (Persistenz der Dissemination). Dies hat er bereits getan, bevor er entfernt oder mit Strahlen lokal behandelt wurde, denn auch solche Patienten waren von Knochenmetastasen nicht verschont. Offensichtlich weitaus mehr Betroffene sind es jedoch, wenn der Haupttumor belassen wird und deshalb weiter streuen kann mit dem Ergebnis einer höheren Metastasierungsquote. In logischer Sicht muß dies nicht mit dem Wirken von Tumorstammzellen zusammenhängen. Auch das Stichwort Tumorlastsenkung dürfte allenfalls ein Teilaspekt in diesem Geschehen sein. Entscheidend bei der Dissemination sind aus meiner Sicht die Charakteristika der Tumorzellen und wie weit sie sich im Strecken- und im Knochenumfeld durchsetzen können. Ob nun bei den Knochenmetastasen nach Jahren Schläferzellen erwacht sind und ihr Unwesen treiben oder auch nicht, auch das dürfte statistisch gesehen nicht von Belang sein.

Allen schöne Osterfeiertage und viel Erfolg beim Eiersuchen  am besten mit Handschuhen.

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Lowroad;-

Deine Feststellung 

"Auch hier im Forum wird der "Knochenschutz" mittels ZOMETA® des öfteren angeraten. Ich selbst habe immer etwas davor gewarnt im Hormonsensitiven Setting diesen Knochenschutz anzuwenden, da langfristig die Knochen verspröden könnten und ein verzögertes Auftreten von Knochenmetastasen bisher unbewiesen ist"

kann ich nur bestätigen. Seit meiner Erstdiagnose im Jahre 2001 hatte ich regelmäßig wöchentlich Alendronsäure Fosamax eingenommen. Das war zu früh und in Unkenntnis der Risiken und hat unnötigerweise zur Versprödung der Knochen geführt. So muss ich mich jetzt sehr vorsehen, dass ich nicht stürze, weil die Knochen dann auch schlecht heilen würden. Einen Einfluss auf die Knochendichte hatte dies allerdings bei mir nicht. Die unauffälligen Befunde nach orthopädischer Untersuchung hatten meinen irrigen Optimismus sogar noch verstärkt. 
Eine andere Beobachtung war das Ausbleiben  von Nebenwirkungen nach der ersten Zometa-Infusion. Die Onkologin hatte mich auf grippeähnliche Symptome vorbereitet. Aber die folgende Nacht war wie jede andere. 

Die Entstehung von Knochenmetastasen hat die Prophylaxe bei mir auch nicht verhindert. Aber vielleicht wäre es ohne sie noch schlimmer gekommen als es jetzt ist. Wenigstens habe ich in den Knochen noch keine Schmerzen und nutze die Möglichkeit vorbeugender Bestrahlung. 

Der von Dir gewählte Zeitpunkt des Beginns einer Prophylaxe ist natürlich willkürlich, aber ich habe keinen besseren Vorschlag, könnte evtl. den Zeitpunkt vorschlagen, wenn nach DHB oder AW mit einer sonstigen Therapie begonnen werden muss. Der Zeitpunkt der Dissemination ist letztlich unbekannt. Tribukait hat in seinen Untersuchungen unfallverursachter Todesfälle in den Skeletten auch peridiploide Knochenmetastasen gefunden, die also in sehr frühem Stadium ihren Ursprung gehabt haben könnten.

Vielleicht kannst Du meine Erfahrung und Beobachtung in Deine umfassendere Kenntnis der Vorgänge bei Metastasen einordnen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Ra 223 Dichloride (Xofigo®) Approved by the FDA
*
More great news for men with advanced prostate cancer that is castrate resistant and who also have symptomatic bone metastases and no known visceral metastatic disease. Today, Bayer HealthCare announced that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved (radium Ra 223 dichloride). Xofigo (zo-FEE-go) is the first and only alpha particle-emitting radioactive therapeutic agent approved by the FDA that has demonstrated improvement in overall survival (OS) and delay in time to first symptomatic skeletal event (SSE) compared to placebo, as shown in their pivotal Phase III ALSYMPCA trial.

Bayer says that the commercial production of Xofigo is underway, and first doses are expected to be ready for patient treatment within a few weeks....

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Zeitpunkt der Dissemination ist letztlich unbekannt. Tribukait hat in seinen Untersuchungen unfallverursachter Todesfälle in den Skeletten auch peridiploide Knochenmetastasen gefunden, die also in sehr frühem Stadium ihren Ursprung gehabt haben könnten.


Für jede einzelne Metastase, die ja aus einer einzigen abgeschwemmten Zelle entsteht, oder aus einem Cluster von wenigen Zellen, gilt, dass es rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen braucht, bis sie klinisch nachweisbar wird.

Die Metastasen sind also in vielen Fällen bereits vorhanden, bevor der Stammtumor überhaupt diagnostiziert worden ist.
Eine Prophylaxe gegen etwas, was schon längst geschehen ist, dürfte wenig hilfreich sein.

Carpe diem!

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> Die Metastasen sind also in vielen Fällen bereits vorhanden, bevor der Stammtumor überhaupt diagnostiziert worden ist.
> Eine Prophylaxe gegen etwas, was schon längst geschehen ist, dürfte wenig hilfreich sein.


Ganz im Gegenteil! Wir sollten aktiv verhindern, dass diese disseminierten Tumorzellen solide Metastasen bilden - da geht schon was! Konrads fatalistische Grundeinstellung, die ihn zu eher minimalistischen Therapiekontzepten treibt, muss nicht unbedingt der beste Ansatz sein!

Ich bin da sehr eng an "Infohound":

*"...Count me as a believer in pulling out the big guns early in any fight with aggressive PCa."*

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LowRoad:-

Bitte halte uns unterichtet, wann Ra223 Dichloride für uns verfügbar ist und was es dann kosten wird. Hast Du eine Angabe, welche Verlängerung der Lebenszeit sich damit erzielen lässt? Vielleicht haben wir noch einen Nutzen davon. Leider "In the long run we're all dead" wie Keynes zu wirtschaftspolitischen Massnahmen sagte, deren erhoffter Nutzen zu weit in der Zukunft liegt. In der Krebsmedizin nennen wir solche Erwartungen auch "heiße Luft".

Leider ist in der Metastasenbildung, in deren Prävention und Therapie noch vieles unerforscht. Auch mancher von uns, die wir viel gelesen haben und glauben, den Krebs "im Griff" zu haben, werden vom Krebs ausgetrickst. Wil de Jongh war ausgetrickst worden, obgleich er viel wusste. Ich bin ausgetrickst worden, obgleich ich geglaubt hatte, über Metastasen mehr zu wissen als andere. Das Gleiche kann Dir passieren oder Hvliemi. Der Schlag kommt dann aus einer Richtung, wo man gar nicht hingeguckt hatte. Krebs ist eine heimtückische Krankheit. Über meine Entwicklung von einem klassischen Haustierkrebs hin zu einem agressiven Krebs mit Metastasen werde ich in einem spöteren Beitrag berichten. Ich glaube man kann daraus lernen, welche Fehler man nicht machen darf. 

Die deutsche Urologie, d.h. deren Funktionäre, nachdem sie jahrzehntelang Hackethals Lehre von den Haustierkrebsen ignoriert und Hackethal (wie später Issels) auf den Index gesetzt haben, um stattdessen die Prostatektomie als den Goldstandard zu verkünden, verfallen nun ins Gegenteil und befassen sich. wahrscheinlich einer Moderichtung in Amerika folgend, mit dem Niedrig- oder mittleres-Risiko-Krebs. So konnte ich Professor Miller von der Charité, den ich bei seinen früheren Auftritten in der SHG Berlin nur als Hardliner in Erinnerung hatte, gestern im RBB Fernsehen als PSA-Skeptiker und Vermeider unnötiger Therapien erleben. Auf dem Magdeburger Symposium spielte das Thema auch eine Rolle. Und auch die als neuestes großes Unternehmen der Urologie gefeierte PREFERE Studie befasst sich nicht mit Metastasen, deren Auftreten nach einhelliger Meinung seriöser Forscher aber die Schlussphase der Krebserkrankung einläutet und den Tod erstmals in Sichtweite bringt. 

Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo LowRoad:-
> 
> Bitte halte uns unterichtet, wann Ra223 Dichloride für uns verfügbar ist und was es dann kosten wird. Hast Du eine Angabe, welche Verlängerung der Lebenszeit sich damit erzielen lässt? Vielleicht haben wir noch einen Nutzen davon. Leider "In the long run we're all dead" wie Keynes zu wirtschaftspolitischen Massnahmen sagte, deren erhoffter Nutzen zu weit in der Zukunft liegt. In der Krebsmedizin nennen wir solche Erwartungen auch "heiße Luft".


Ra223 Dichloride mit diesem Mickey-Mouse-Namen "Xofigo" ist dasselbe wie Alpharadin.

So etwas würde ich niemals auf Verdacht hin "präventiv" anwenden und damit mein Knochenmark kaputtmachen, nur um den (vielleicht) vorhandenen Micrometastasen in den Knochen vorzubeugen. Wie wir eigentlich wissen sollten, ist, dass ein systemisch gewordener Krebs nicht mehr einzufangen ist. Mit medikamentösen Therapien, seien die chemisch, hormonell oder strahlenbasiert, können wir den Krebs zurückdrängen, vielleicht um eine oder mehrere Verdoppelungszeiten.

Diese Möglichkeit - behaupte ich, ohne jegliche Evidenz dafür, aber auch nicht dagegen - haben wir im Stadium von Micrometastasierung genauso, wie dann, wenn die Metastasen nachgewiesen sind oder gar schon Beschwerden machen. Da lebe ich lieber ohne Präventivschlag gegen den Krebs und dementsprechend auch ohne die Nebenwirkungen und setze das Medikament dann ein, wenn ich es wirklich brauche. Der Nutzen solcher systemischen Therapien bleibt dabei in etwa derselbe: Eine Verzögerung der Krankheit um einige Wochen oder Monate, wenns's gut geht.

Was die "Heisse Luft" anbetrifft:
Natürlich berichten Forscher möglichst früh über ihre neuartigen Ansätze, aus denen dann vielleicht einmal eine innovative Krebstherapie entstehen könnte. Sonst bekommen die kein Geld, um ihren Arbeit weiter zu verfolgen. Prioritäten kann man erst dann setzen, wenn solche Ansätze sich als wirksam oder eben nicht erweisen, sei dies schon im in-Vitro-Stadium, im Tier oder auch schon am Patienten. Dass wir heute Betroffenen von vielem nicht mehr profitieren werden, ist eben so, wie unsere Vorgänger vor einigen Jahren "Abiraterone" nur als Fata Morgana kannten, wir aber bei Bedarf das Zeug schlucken können.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvliemi:-

Du schreibst " Da lebe ich lieber ohne Präventivschlag gegen den Krebs und dementsprechend auch ohne die Nebenwirkungen und setze das Medikament dann ein, wenn ich es wirklich brauche". Das halte ich nicht für richtig, denn dann könnte es zu spät sein, weil Deine Widerstandskraft zu sehr geschwächt ist, Du die Nebenwirkungen nicht mehr verkraftest und auch der Krebs bis dahin zu stark gewachsen sein könnte. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Bestrahlung 80Gy Prostata und 40 Gy gegen die größte Metastase hinter mir und recht gut verkraftet. Ich wollte gleich eine "leichte" Chemotherapie nachschieben, aber die Onkologin hat gemauert. Sie macht Chemotherapie erst bei Befall innerer Organe. (Das ist Deine These) Daraufhin habe ich nochmal mit meinem Urologen verhandelt und werde nun ab Juli ungeachtet des PSA-Werts die Chemotherapie beginnen. - 
Wenn fortgeschrittener Krebs entdeckt wird, kommt es darauf an, ein Maximum an gefährlichen Krebszellen zu vernichten, und zwar möglichst früh und möglichst schnell. Die weniger gefährlichen Krebszellen, die auf Hormontherapie ansprechen, kann man derweilen getrost außer acht lassen, denn die bekommt man auch später durch Hormontherapie noch weg. Wenn ich das alles hinter mir habe, werde ich das weitere Wachstum verbliebener Krebszellen durch Thalidomid verlangsamen. 
Das ist mein Therapieplan. Ich habe natürlich nicht in den Leitlinien deutscher Urologen dafür Rückhalt, kann mich aber auf Aussagen von Strum, Leibowitz und Walsh berufen, denen ich mehr vertraue als was hier bei uns als "richtig" gilt.

Die "innovative Krebstherapie", von der Du schreibst, besteht derzeit aus Abiraterone, Alpharadin, Prolia und dgl, deren Entwicklung Unsummen an Geldern gekostet hat. Ich habe ja schlimme Kritik geerntet, wenn ich gegen Medikamente dieses Genre polemisiert habe. Ich wolle wohl nicht, wurde gesagt, dass "der Opi sein Enkelchen noch erlebt" und dgl.. Das ist aber doch eine Verkennung des Charakters dieser Medikamente. Das sind doch nur Medikamente für letzte Aufschübe. Die heilen doch nicht Krebs, sondern verlängern nur das Leid um Monate. Und das Allgemeinbefinden und die Widerstandskräfte sind dann schon ganz unten. 

Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, scheint man in Amerika die Geduld zu verlieren mit dieser Art von Forschung und stellt "dream teams" zusammen, die mit ausreichenden Geldern versehen unter Zielvorgaben und Leistungszwang endlich klinisch verwertbare Ergebnisse liefern sollen, eines der Teams gegen Prostatakrebs. Die Quelle ist TIME 1.4.2013. - Das wird aber auch Zeit. Stell Dir vor, ein "hochkarätiges" Forscherteam der Luftfahrtindustrie würde sich damit befassen, die Fallgeschwindigkeit eines im Absturz befindlichen Flugzeugs zu verlangsamen, damit es erst etwas später unten aufschlägt. Da würden wir doch alle sagen: Die sind verrückt. Sollten sich besser damit befassen, Abstürze zu verhindern oder noch notzulanden. In der Medizin ist das von der Sachlage her nicht anders. Aber es gilt da wohl eine andere Art von Logik.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> ...und damit mein Knochenmark kaputtmachen...


*Konrad,*
der Charme von Alpharadin/Xofigo® liegt nun gerade darin, dass es NICHT das Knochenmark _"kaputtmacht"_. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir das noch mal an, bevor hier irgendwelche Mythen in die Welt gesetzt werden.




> ...und setze das Medikament dann ein, wenn ich es wirklich brauch...


Eine medikamentöse Therapie wird normalerweise nicht nach eigenem Ermessen vorgenommen, sondern nach in Studien belegten Sequenzen und Kombinationen. Wann welches Mittel, bzw. welche Kombinationstherapie die beste Wirkung hat, kann man kaum daran beurteilen ob _"ich es wirklich brauch"_.

Auch solltest Du Evidenz klar einteilen in 1A Evidenz, die geeignet ist, in den Entsprechenden Leitlinien berücksichtigt zu werden, und Evidenzlevel unterhalb dieser Schwelle. Wenn es in einem speziellen Sachverhalt keine 1A Evidenz gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass alles ohne jegliche Evidenz wäre! Ich behaupte, dass in unzureichenden, sprich palliativen Stadien auch eine gute 1B oder 2er Evident zu berücksichtigen, hilfreich sein könnte. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit unbelegter Experimentalmedizin oder Voodoo-Glaube zu tun, um diesem unsachlichen Argument gleich zuvorzukommen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> der Charme von Alpharadin/Xofigo® liegt nun gerade darin, dass es NICHT das Knochenmark _"kaputtmacht"_. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir das noch mal an, bevor hier irgendwelche Mythen in die Welt gesetzt werden.


In der Tat, ich habe da die unterschiedlichen Wirkungen von Iod131 und Radium nicht unterschieden.
Radium, einmal an den Knochentumor gebunden, strahlt sehr wenig weit, der grosse Teil der Dosis wird also innerhalb des Tumors wirksam.




> es in einem speziellen Sachverhalt keine 1A Evidenz gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass alles ohne jegliche Evidenz wäre! Ich behaupte, dass in unzureichenden, sprich palliativen Stadien auch eine gute 1B oder 2er Evident zu berücksichtigen, hilfreich sein könnte.


Da bin ich durchaus dabei. 
Sonst hätte ich mich weder für die Iod131-PSMA-Liganden-Therapie noch für Impfstudien interessiert.
gerade in palliativer Situation, wo man ja weiss, dass auch höchste Evidenz nicht heilt, sind innovative Ansätze willkommen.
Präventiv werde ich Alpharadin dennoch nicht konsumieren, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gering ist, dass Micrometastasen bereits damit befasst sind, meine Knochen zu zernagen. Bei Beschwerden oder Nachweis hingegen würde ich nicht zögern.

Carpe diem!
   Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> *Auch solltest Du Evidenz klar einteilen in 1A Evidenz, die geeignet ist,  in den Entsprechenden Leitlinien berücksichtigt zu werden, und  Evidenzlevel unterhalb dieser Schwelle. Wenn es in einem speziellen  Sachverhalt keine 1A Evidenz gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass alles  ohne jegliche Evidenz wäre! Ich behaupte, dass in unzureichenden,  sprich palliativen Stadien auch eine gute 1B oder 2er Evident zu  berücksichtigen, hilfreich sein könnte*.


Lieber Andi,

nun hab ich doch die eckigen Klammern auf dieser ungewohnten bulgarischenTastatur entdeckt. Bitte, gib mir doch freundschaftliche Hinweise, warum Du nun fuer Evidenz 1 B oder sogar noch etwas weniger das Wort ergreifst. Warum nicht auch fuer die DNA-Zytometrie, die diesen Evidenzlevel schon lange inne hat?

Herzliche Gruesse Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...gerade in palliativer Situation, wo man ja weiss, dass auch höchste Evidenz nicht heilt, sind innovative Ansätze willkommen.
> Präventiv werde ich Alpharadin dennoch nicht konsumieren...


Da bin auch ich durchaus dabei!
Man sollte sich vergegenwärtigen, dass das Radiumchlorid nur in den Knochen kommt, wenn dieser sich aufbaut, was bei aktiven blastischen Metastasen verstärkt der Fall ist. Leider verhalten sich Knochenmetastasen oft so, dass Wachstum stattfindet, ohne dass das am PSA Wert erkennbar wäre. Deshalb sollten weitere Diagnostische Maßnahmen vorgenommen werden, wie z.B. ein Technetium-99m Bone-Scan. Als idealer Marker für diese Entwicklung dient, meiner Meinung nach, die Bone-Specific-ALP (Ostase). Ist dieser Marker im Referenzbereich, wären Radiopharmaceuticals wie Alpharadin® praktisch wirkungslos.

Oft kommt es bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen etwa 3 Monate nach Beginn der ADT (Hormonentzugstherapie) zu einem Knochen-Scan/ALP-Flare Phänomen, da braucht man dann etwas Gelassenheit, denn das charakterisiert eher aktive Reparaturmechanismen.

Über den Einsatzzeitpunkt von Alpharadin® hatte ich an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Alpharadin® ist zugelassen (bei Kastrationsresistenz) VOR Chemo, genauso wie Abiraterone.(Zytiga®) Ob der Krankheitsverlauf optimal behandelt wäre wenn man Alpharadin® VOR Abiraterone, NACH Abiraterone oder GLEICHZEITIG MIT Abiraterone gibt, ist momentan unklar. Sehr viele Ärzte sind der Meinung, dass gerade Alpharadin® zusammen mit Abiraterone eine ideale Kombination, für MCRPCA darstellt, da sich Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen nicht überlappen. Studien dazu laufen...


*Harald,
*bei der DNA-Zytometrie handelt es sich, wie hier besprochen, um ein Diagnostisches Verfahren, um den Abbruchzeitpunkt bei AS (active surveillance) zu bestimmen. So meinen zumindest die Verfechter dieses Verfahrens, was aber nicht Leitlinienkonform wäre, da es gute 1er Evidenz für diesen Fall gibt! Da AS aber nichts mit palliativen Situationen zu tun hat, geht Dein Hinweis etwas am Thema vorbei, ne?

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi,

natuerlich raeume ich gern ein, dass zum in Rede stehenden Thema meine Einlassung zum Evidenzlevel DNA-Zytometrie fehl am Platz war. Aber der Hinweis zur eher prognostischen Aussage der Ploidiebefundung im Zusammenhang mit AS, geht aber doch eher auch daneben. Es wuerden sich schon noch zusaetzliche Aussagen ergeben, wenn man die Ploidie richtig zu deuten vermag. Die Objektivitaet ist jedenfalls gesichert, was beim GS aus auch Dir ganz bestimmt bekannten Gruenden nicht immer der Fall ist.

Herzlich Gruesse aus Sofia.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Harald,
beschränke doch bitte Deine missionarische Tätigkeit zur Verbreitung der DNA-Zytometrie auf die entsprechenden Threads, oder hast Du valide Informationen, wie Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen von eine zytometrischen Untersuchung profitieren würden?

Gruß zurück!

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebenswerter Grossmeister Andreas,

Dir wird es nicht gelingen, mich von eingefahrenen Geleisen auf ein Abstellgeleis zu verschieben. Den Hut eines Missionars werde ich mir auch nicht ueberstuelpen. Hutgroesse 62 wegen eines Pferdekopfes, wie meine Frau mir immer zufluestert, und deswegen die Haare immer hoechstens auf halber Hoehe der Ohren beim Frisoer kuerzen lassen, um zumindest optische Reduzierung zu erreichen. Spass beiseite, ich tu es ab sofort auch nicht mehr, was Du mir so ueberdeutlich verklausuliert hast. Soll doch jeder seines Glueckes Schmied sein oder werden. Mir blieb es ja auch nicht erspart.

Herzliche Gruesse aus heute letztmals Sofia.

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebenswerter Altmeister Harald,

*nun denn, schmieden wir unser Glück, solange es geht. Von wegen *"Wir können den Wind nicht ändern, aber wir können die Segel richtig setzen"* muß ich Dir aber jetzt mal Geheimnis verraten, Dir meine wahre Identität offenbaren, bitte behalte es für Dich! Es stellt sich vor Kapitän LowRoad, der Pirat!



_"Mit pechschwarzen Segeln, dem Nordwind entgegen, der Tod ist stets unser Geleit.
Wir brechen die Regeln mit Ruhm uns zu schmücken zu jeder Schandtat bereit.
Und sitze ich wieder vor tönernem Krug - Und blicke in düstereren Wein;
Bezahlt von Mordlust, von Blut und Betrug holt mich die Vernunft wieder ein."
_
Arrgh! Durch unzählige Scharmützel mit den Patrouillenbooten der Krone, die unseren Drang zu neuen Ufern auf den 3 Leitmeeren zu verhindern trachten, sind mir doch einige treue Kameraden zum Klabautermann gegangen. Trotzdem haben wir stolze Kapitäne der Krone in die Flucht schlagen können. Spinnen ihr Seemannsgarn jetzt unbehelligt von uns in seichtem Gewässer, wohlan! So muß ich von Zeit zu Zeit ins Trockendock um mich in der Piratenbucht nach mutigen Kerlen umzusehen, die das Herz am richtigen Fleck haben. Wer aber auf LowRoad's Blockadebrecher anheuern will muss folgende 3 Fragen zuvor positiv beantwortet habe, Aye:

1. Man sollte Verwirrung auf einem Schiff nicht fürchten!
2. Captain Jack Sparrow und seine Gang sind doch ne Mädchenkapelle, das ist mir zu langweilig
3. Ja, mit Entern, Rauben und Brandschatzen bin ich vertraut, auch habe ich reiche Erfahrung mit nächtlichen Saufgelagen.

Harald, vielleicht hast Du ja Interesse anzuheuern. Kompetenzen wären wohl vorhanden, sowohl im Umfeld der "nächtlichen Saufgelage" als auch als Kanonier, tagsüber, also einmal mit Hörgerät und einmal ohne. 
Was erwartet meine Crew:

_"Mit pechschwarzen Planken, die Krone im Nacken, geächtet auf ewige Zeit.
Justitias Pranken, sie werden uns packen, uns steh'n schon die Schergen bereit.
Mit einem Bein steh'n wir bereits schon im Grab, ja - uns verfolgt stetig der Tod.
Doch harren wir aus bis zum jüngsten Tag; Mit dem Teufel in einem Boot.
--
Wir segeln bis zum Weltenrand, auf schmalem Grat zwischen Wahn und Verstand.
Schrecken der Meere vom Himmel verbannt. Der Teufel führt unsere Hand."
_
(Lyrics by *ELMSFEUER*) 

*Yo-ho-ho, klar Schiff ihr Halunken, Ahoi!*

----------


## Sabine

Befinden wir uns hier in einem riesigen Planschbecken voller  gekränkter Eitelkeiten  - oder aber doch ( wie ich hoffe ) in einem bodenständigen Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum ?  "Großmeister "  und " Altmeister "......habt Ihr Euch vielleicht in der Zeit vertan ?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Sabine:

_"Altmeister"_ trifft am ehesten für Harald_1933 zu, *"Großmeister"* dagegen eher für LowRoad.
Was die "vertane" Zeit betrifft, ups ich meine natürlich _"in der Zeit vertan_", würde ich hin-und wieder mal auf Harald_1933 und seinen ghostwriter tippen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

harte Aussagen in der Tat, aber nicht nur wir beide wissen, wovon letztendlich die Rede ist. Der AKFPK ist in schwere See geraten, von der Crew sind einige über Bord gegangen, und diejenigen, die sich noch an Land retten konnten, haben kaum noch Möglichkeit, ihre missionarische oder eher besser für das Forum hilfreiche Tätigkeit zur Geltung zu bringen. Humor, ja, ist dennoch vorhanden; das haben hier im Forum schon etliche gut gesinnte Aktivisten unter Beweis gestellt. Aber manchmal gehört auch ein gewisser Galgenhumor dazu, um immer noch die Kurve zu kriegen.* "You'll never walk alone"*

@ Sabine

Gute Frau,

nun lass doch bitte den Männern ihr Spielzeug. Wir haben zwar alle Prostatakrebs, und das ist wohl nichts Besonderes. Wir sind aber dennoch auch noch ganz normale Menschen mit allen ihren Vorlieben und Schwächen. Gut möglich, dass Du im Leben weniger erfreuliche Erlebnisse hattest, die Dir ein tierisches Lebewesen näher gebracht haben. Den Betroffenen  hier im Forum tut es gut, auch mal andere Wörter als PSA + Velocity zu lesen. Gönne es ihnen doch. Niemand wird hier gzwungen, etwas zu lesen, was ihm missfällt. 

@Helmut

Beim ghostwriter bist Du auf der falschen Fährte. Der Harald_1933 schreibt seine Beiträge schon immer selbst. Der ghostwriter ist allen Insidern dieses Forums bekannt. Wenn also etwas aus der Feder meines ghostwriters stammte, habe ich das ausdrücklich speziell kund getan! Wenn Du weitere Informationen hierzu benötigst, lass es mich bitte wissen.

*"Wer fertig ist, dem ist nichts recht zu machen. Ein Werdender wird immer dankbar sein"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gute Frau,
> 
> nun lass doch bitte den Männern ihr Spielzeug. Wir haben zwar alle Prostatakrebs, und das ist wohl nichts Besonderes. Wir sind aber dennoch auch noch ganz normale Menschen mit allen ihren Vorlieben und Schwächen. ... Den Betroffenen  hier im Forum tut es gut, auch mal andere Wörter als PSA + Velocity zu lesen.


Gut gebrüllt, alter Löwe.
Dieses Forum ist nicht der hailige Hain des Sankt Prostatius.


@Sabine
Wir Männer wissen, dass ihr Frauen vielen von uns entscheidend helft, die Mühen des Krebses zu tragen.
Dafür Dir und all den vielen geduldigen Partnerinnen vielen Dank.
Diese Narzissen hab ich neulich in den Tessiner Voralpen am Moncucco gefunden:


Ich schenk sie Dir.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Der Einsatz von Magnetresonanz-geführter fokussierter Ultraschall Ablationstherapie (MRgFUS) für die Behandlung von schmerzhaften Knochenmetastasen resultiert in einer hohen Rate von klinisch bedeutsamer, schneller und langanhaltender Schmerzreduktion. Entsprechend einem Abstract, welches auf der ASCO Jahrestagung 2013 in Chicago vorgestellt wurde. Laut den Daten hatten 67% der Patienten eine signifikante Reduktion der Schmerzen nach Erhalt der Behandlung, welche zahlreiche kleine Ultraschall Strahlen nutzt, erzeugt, um sich in einen Tumor im Knochen zu fokussieren, ihn zu erhitzen und ihn dadurch zu zerstören.

_"MR-geführte fokussierter Ultraschall ist eine attraktive Behandlungsoption für die Behandlung von schmerzhaften Knochenmetastasen, insbesondere für Patienten mit ansonsten begrenzten Behandlungsmöglichkeiten"_ sagte der Moderator Mark Hurwitz, MD, Direktor für thermische Onkologie in der Abteilung Radioonkologie des Krankenhauses der Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia.

Die Studie war eine multizentrische Phase-III Studie, die Patienten 3:1 in MRgFUS oder Placebo randomisiert hat. Der primäre Endpunkt war eine Zwei-Punkt oder größere Verbesserung in der numerische Bewertungsskala [*NRS*] für den Schmerz-Score, in spätestens 3 Monaten für mehr als 50% der MRgFUS behandelten Patienten, und einer signifikant erhöhten Ansprechrate im MRgFUS Arm.

Die Forscher untersuchten auch die Lebensqualität und die Toxizität. Die Studie umfasste 142 Patienten, für die eine Strahlentherapie als primäre Behandlungsoption nicht möglich war, und die einen NRS Wert von 4 oder mehr, trotz Optimierung ihrer Medikation, hatten. Nach 3 Monaten hatten 65% der Patienten im fokussierten Ultraschall-Arm einen signifikanten Nutzen von mindestens einer Zwei-Punkt-Änderung in NRS im Vergleich zu 19% in der Placebogruppe. Bemerkenswert auch, dass 44% der mit fokussierten Ultraschall behandelten Patienten, aber nur 14% der Placebo-Arm Teilnehmer ihre Schmerzmedikation verringern oder stoppen konnte. Patienten im MRgFUS-Arm hatten auch eine kurzfristige Verbesserung ihres Schmerz-Scores, in der Regel innerhalb von wenigen Tagen nach der Behandlung, sagte Dr. Hurwitz. _"Ein Vergleich des Schmerz-Scores, wie durch die NRS-Skala gemessen wird, zeigte, dass von einem Ausgangswert von 7 eine Zwei-Punkte-Verbesserung innerhalb weniger Tage im Studienarm erreicht und weiter verbessert werden konnte, und diese Verbesserung für die Dauer der Studie aufrechterhalten wurde"_, sagte Dr. Hurwitz. _"Letztlich gab es fast ein 4-Punkte-Rückgang für den NRS."
_
Die Lebensqualität wurde im Studien-Arm ebenfalls verbessert. Nach 3 Monaten, konnte eine klinisch signifikante Verbesserung der Beeinflussung der Lebensqualität, bewertet nach dem 'Brief Pain Inventory' (*BPI*), im MRgFUS-Arm aber nicht bei Placebo-Behandlung festgestellt werden (durchschnittliche Veränderung: 2,4 vs. 0,2 Punkte). Laut Dr. Hurwitz, wurde die Behandlung gut vertragen. Unerwünschte Ereignisse wurden mit Ausnahme von Schmerzen oder kurzzeitigen Beschwerden, standen im Zusammenhang mit dem Verfahren. Für die meisten Patienten beschränkte sich dies auf die Zeit der Anwendung selbst. _"MRT-geführte fokussierter Ultraschall sollte als primäre Behandlungsoption in Situationen, in denen eine Strahlentherapie nicht als vorrangige Option eingesetzt werden kann, als Alternative in Betracht gezogen werden"_, sagte Dr. Hurwitz.

Diskussionsteilnehmer Mary Uan-Sian Feng, MD, des Comprehensive Cancer Center an der University of Michigan Health System, räumte ein, dass die Studie signifikante Verbesserungen hinsichtlich des Schmerzes zeigte, hatte aber Zweifel an der langfristigen lokalen Kontrolle. _"Wie Sie wissen, können Knochenmetastasen nicht nur Schmerzen, sondern auch Skelett-Instabilität und neurologischen Beschwerden verursachen"_ sagte Dr. Feng. _"Wir sollten Langzeitbeobachtungen abwarten."_

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi&Forum,

ja, das ist doch was. Welcome on board der Hyperthermieinteressierten.
Mit welchem Medium die Überwärmung herbeigeführt wird, dürfte - auf dem ersten Blick - zweitrangig sein. 




> _"MR-geführte fokussierter Ultraschall ist eine attraktive Behandlungsoption für die Behandlung von schmerzhaften Knochenmetastasen, insbesondere für Patienten mit ansonsten begrenzten Behandlungsmöglichkeiten"_ sagte der Moderator Mark Hurwitz, MD, Direktor für thermische Onkologie in der Abteilung Radioonkologie des Krankenhauses der Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia.


Schade, dass Professor Chaussy und Dr. Thüroff diese Entwicklung nicht wahrgenommen haben, denn die Hifu-Ablatherm hätte dieses Potential auch gehabt. Mein in 2008 geäußerter Gedankengang in diese Richtung wurde milde belächelt.

Auffallend, im Bericht ist die reine Palliation als Schmerztherapie, welche ja bekannt - unter geringen Nebenwirkungen - über Monate weitgehende Schmerzfreiheit sicherstellt.
Dafür sind bei fokusiertem Ultraschall Läsionen erforderlich, die genau gesteuert sein wollen. So weit so gut. Diese Behandlungen sind wiederholbar.

Aber wir in Deutschland sind da schon weiter:
lokale Metastasenüberwärmung findet statt unter Reduzierung des pH Wertes im Tumorgewebe - mit der Folge eines Hitzestaus im Tumorgewebe - und unter gleichzeitiger Anflutung von bestimmten apoptoseauslösenden Mittel wie Curkumin, Natriumdichlorazetat, Artemisinin, welche die Blutgefäße durch die moderaten Temperaturen im Tumorgewebe sich wieder öffnen lassen, sodass die Mittel voll in der Wirkung aktiv werden können.

Mögliche Trojaner - wie z.B. Eisen II/Ferritin, aber auch bestimmte Radionuklide - binden ausschließlich an TZ/Gewebe und markieren diese, genauso wie Hitzeschockproteine z.B. HSP 27, aber auch 70 und 90 müssen beachtet werden.
Die Bestrebungen hier in Deutschland laufen sowohl auf eine Palliation hinaus, als auch auf eine Tumorlastsenkung.

Während fokusierter Ultraschall zu nekrotischem Restgewebe führt - welches ich bei meiner Hifu durch Harnverhalt öfter hatte - dürfte hier ein Restmüllproblem bestehen, was entsorgt werden muß.

Aber der Gedankenansatz und die unbefriedigenden und mit hohen Nebenwirkungen behafteten derzeitigen Therapieformen sind angekommen. 
Jeder Ansatz in diese Richtung ist zu begrüßen, da diese Betroffene weitgehend einen weißen Fleck auf der Landkarte darstellen.
Weiterführende Diskussionen können wir gerne im Verein durchführen.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-Jürgen,
HiFu hat nur bedingt etwas mit Hyperthermie zu tun! Vielleicht könntest Du uns noch mal die unterschiedliche Wirkung etwas genauer rausarbeiten?

Wer sich für *MR-HiFu bei Knochenmetastasen* interessieren muss, könnte evt. bei Professor Dr. Markus Zähringer, dem Ärztlichen Direktor der Klinik für Diagnostische und Interventionelle Radiologie des Marienhospitals Stuttgart fündig werden. Hier werden aktuelle Philips Geräte eingesetzt, die eine entspr. Zulassung besitzen! 

Als Primärtherapie hat HiFu beim Prostatakarzinom bisher keine überzeugenden Daten liefern können.

----------


## LowRoad

Provenge: Now almost $100,000 for a standard course of 3 treatments.Cabazitaxel: The usual 6 cycles cost about $50,000.Zytiga: An 8-month course of treatments costs about $47,000.Xtandi: A typical eight-month treatment costs nearly $60,000.*Xofigo: 6 injections for the cost of $69,000.
*
Ohje, wo soll das nur alles hinführen...

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:
Danke für Deine (immer) aufschlussreichen Informationen. Ein Grund, weshalb eine Reihe von Betroffenen, ich einer unter ihnen, sich für die Hormontherapie von Bob Leibowitz entschieden hatten, war Zeit zu gewinnen in der Hoffnung, dass neue Medikamente und verbesserte kurative Verfahren Realität werden könnten, von denen man dann später lebensverlängernd profitieren kann. Bei Operationen und Bestrahlungstechniken ist das auch tatsächlich eingetreten, aber bei neuen Medikamenten, die damals in Entwicklung waren, ist das nicht geschehen bzw. sind diese, sofern sie existieren, so teuer, dass wir wohl noch lange warten müssen, bis da eine Preisreduzierung erfolgt. Dein Beitrag mit den Preisen ist reichlich desillusionierend. Nun frage ich mich,  ob diese Medikamente  das Leben um Jahre oder nur um Monate im Durchschnitt verlängern?  Da stelle ich mir konkret vor, jemand verkauft sein Haus, um Provenge zu bezahlen. Lohnt sich das?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Reinardo:

*"Da stelle ich mir konkret vor, jemand verkauft sein Haus, um Provenge zu bezahlen. Lohnt sich das?"

*Hallo Reinhard,

vielleicht findest Du in den unten verlinkten Text eine Antwort. Zur Erinnerung, da Dir dieser Thread bekannt sein dürfte.

http://www.prostate-help.org/

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Reinardo, at all:
 
Eine Anmerkung, Überlegung, Vision zu *„überteuerten Medikamenten“, Zweiklassenmedizin.*
 
Ich denke da an die eventuelle Möglichkeit einer Verfassungsklage an den obersten Gerichtshof in Karlsruhe, als *Präzedenzfall im Hinblick auf die Präambel des Grundgesetzes für die BRD, und der Hilfsleistungspflicht* *§ 323c StGB*, gegen die verantwortlichen Institutionen, Interessenverbände unseres Gesundheitssystems, sowie der Pharmaindustrie, einzureichen.
 
Zu überlegen wäre ebenfalls, eine zusätzliche Klage an den
*Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte in Straßburg“* zu erwirken.
 
*1.   * *Das Hilfsleistungspflichtgesetz, § 323c StGB* (unterlassene Hilfestellung) besagt,
 
*„Jeder Mensch kann rechtlich verpflichtet sein, einer Person Hilfe zu leisten, wenn die Situation es erfordert und die Hilfeleistung den Umständen nach zuzumuten ist.“*
 
*2.   * *In der Präambel des deutschen Grundgesetzes sind die Grundrechte, Bedürfnisse im erweiterten Sinne, für jeden  Bürger garantiert, dazu gehört auch die Erhaltung der Gesundheit im erweiterten Sinne.*
 
 
Wenn es also „lebenserhaltende,- verlängernde“ Medikamente gibt, diese aber nicht für
*„Jedermann,- Frau“*  nur aus Kostengründen erhältlich sind, so liegt für mich der Straftatbestand der
*„unterlassenen Hilfeleistung“ * vor, welcher genauso Straf,-Zivilprozessrechtlich zu verfolgen ist, wie bei
*„ärztl. Kunstfehlern“,* *oder Schadensersatzforderungen im Gesundheitswesen.*
** 
*„Eine Gleichstellung von Therapie- und Medikamentenzugänglichkeit unabhängig des sozialen Status.“*
** 
*Dafür könnten sich der BPS / KISP, regionale  SHG`s , sowie die deutsche Krebshilfe einsetzen, anstatt Förder.-Spendengelder für sinnlose Studien auszugeben.*
** 
*In Gedenken an Uwe Peters, Gründungsvater von KISP, welcher zu gerne mit der Bildzeitung drohte, um seine Ansprüche, und Betroffenen, durchzusetzen.*
** 
Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> @Reinardo:
> 
> 
> http://www.prostate-help.org/


Moin,

der Link funktioniert nicht oder ich bin zu blöd den Text zu finden.....der Link führst erstmal nur auf eine Auswahlseite mit Werbung....., aber nicht zu einem Text...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Reinardo, uwes2403:

Beitrag von Don Cooley in seinem PK-Forum http://www.prostate-help.org/

Ein Auszug daraus,

_"An alle,___ 
_ich würde gerne diese Krankheit diskutieren, wenn sie ins fortgeschrittene Stadium eintritt. Da wird bei einem Patienten ein metastasierter Krebs oder hohem Gleason, PSA, ein Stadium, das vielleicht auf metastasierten Krebs hindeutet – oder zumindest mögliche Mikrometastasen. Oder jemand, bei dem die Erstbehandlung versagt hat, und der steigendes PSA hat. In diesen beiden Fällen ist die Prognose nicht gut.___ 
_In beiden Fällen stellt sich die Frage, ob die Behandlungen für dieses Stadium das Leben des Patienten verlängern wird, und um welchen körperlichen oder seelischen Preis. Wir haben dazu widersprüchliche Daten, aber wir glauben, dass zumindest die Hormonentzugstherapie (HT) das Leben des Betreffenden verlängern wird, aber uns liegen keine Langzeitstudien vor, in den Patienten eine HT genutzt haben oder nicht. Aber genug, was uns überzeugt hat, dass_ bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung dies die Behandlung der ersten Wahl ist. 


Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

Wieder mal der Versuch durch frühzeitige Gabe eines Bisphosphonates, hier Zoledronic Acid (ZOMETA®) Skelettkomplikationen (SREs) oder sogar die Lebenszeit bei Prostatakrebspatienten in palliativer Situation positiv zu beeinflussen. Richard Bambury leitete dazu eine Studie, die immerhin 645 hormonsensitive Patienten in zwei Gruppen einteilte, randomisierte. Die erste Gruppe erhielt 4mg ZOMETA® alle 4 Wochen, die zweite Gruppe erst bei Ausbildung einer Kastrationsresistenz. Die mittlere Zeit bis zum Auftreten von Knochenkomplikationen war  

31.9 Monate in der ZOMETA Gruppe29.8 Monate in der Placebo Gruppe 
 Das Gesamtüberleben und die Rate der Nebenwirkungen war in beiden Gruppen praktisch identisch.

_CONCLUSION
In men with castration-sensitive prostate cancer and bone metastases, early treatment with zoledronic acid was not associated with lower risk for SREs.
_
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Ergebnis auch bei Einsatz von Denosumab (XGEVA®) so ausgefallen wäre, und denke, dass besonders Patienten, die sehr gut auf die Hormonblockade ansprechen, also noch einen statistisch langen Lebensweg vor sich haben, vorsichtig mit dem frühzeitigen Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten bzw. Denosumab sein sollten!

Der Nachteil von ZOMETA im Vergleich zu DENOSUMAB ist, dass ZOMETA praktisch lebenslang im Knochen verbleibt. Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen eine Konsultation in der Bisphosphonatsprechstunde der UK-Mainz, wo ich mit den Ärzten besprochen hatte, ob es safe wäre einen Schneidezahn zu extrahieren. Eigentlich fühlte ich mich dazu im Stande, da ich schon etwa 2 Jahre kein Bisphosphonat/Denosumab mehr einsetze, und die Knochenmarker sich normalisiert hatten. Leider wurde das nach Röntgendiagnostik als zu riskant eingestuft. Die Aussage war, dass man solches Vorgehen ohne Not, frühestens nach 5 Jahren Bisphosphonat Pause in Erwägung ziehen könnte.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Bambury, Early Zoledronic Acid and SREs in Prostate Cancer

----------


## hartmuth

Bei Frauen ist die Studienlage bei adjuvantem Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten unterschiedlich. Nach dem Ergebnissen der AZUR-Studie (1) hat der Hersteller 2013 den Zulassungsantrag für Zometa für den Einsatz in adjuvanter Situation zurückgenommen, weil sich kein positives Ergebnis auf das Gesamtüberleben ergab. Noch 2008 hat die ABSG-12-Studie das genaue Gegenteil ermittelt und die Hoffnungen auf eine Zulassung waren groß.
Prof. Dr. Peyman Hadji führte zu der widersprüchlichen Studienlage in einem Interview aus (2):



> Das hat zum einen sicherlich damit zu tun, dass die untersuchten Patientengruppen in beiden Studien außerordentlich unterschiedlich sind. Der positive Effekt einer Bisphosphonatbehandlung wurde bisher meist bei Frauen mit einem niedrigen Östrogenspiegel untersucht. Das waren zum einen Frauen, die  wie bei der ABCSG-12-Studie  durch ein GnRH-Analogon plus Tamoxifen beziehungsweise Anastrozol in einen absoluten Östrogenmangel überführt wurden. Zum anderen waren es  wie in der ZO-FAST-Studie  Frauen, die nicht nur postmenopausal waren, sondern zusätzlich noch eine Behandlung mit einem Aromatasehemmer erhielten. In diesem Östrogenmangelmilieu, in dem es durch die Aktivierung des Knochenstoffwechsels zu einer Überflutung von Botenstoffen (Zytokinen) kommt, führt eine Bisphosphonatbehandlung zu einer deutlichen Hemmung des Knochenabbaus und damit auch zu einer Hemmung der Ausschwemmung dieser Botenstoffe. Dies ist sicherlich einer der Effekte einer Bisphosphonatbehandlung. Des Weiteren werden noch direkte Antitumorwirkungen von Bisphosphonaten diskutiert, die ebenfalls einen Beitrag zu den Ergebnissen der ABCSG-12- und der ZO-FAST-Studie beigetragen haben. In welchem Verhältnis diese stehen, ist derzeit vollkommen unklar.


Auch in der AZUR-Studie zeigte sich in einer Subgruppe bei Frauen mit niedrigem Östrogenspiegel einen signifikanten Überlebensvorteil.
Es stellt sich die Frage, ob in der von Andi zitierten oder auch anderen Studien, die bei Männern keinen Vorteil im Gesamtüberleben bei adjuvanten Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten feststellen konnten, nicht doch Subgruppen davon profitieren könnten. Wenn Frauen mit niedrigem Östrogenspiegel einen Vorteil haben, warum sollte nicht denkbar sein, auch beim Mann durch Androgenmodulationen oder andere ein positives Ergebnis zu erreichen  wie auch immer dies machbar wäre?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) Mammakarzinom: Können Bisphosphonate Knochenmetastasen verhindern? In: aerzteblatt 26.9 2013
(2) Bisphosphonate, in: Brustkrebsmagazin Mammamia, Juli 2013

----------


## LowRoad

Dieses Video[1] behandelt den Verlust von Knochenmasse während Testosteron-Entzugstherapie (ADT). Die Frage ist, warum verlieren Männer während einer ADT Knochendichte? Testosteron selbst hat keine Wirkung auf die Knochen - das Estrogen besitzt diese Wirkung! Bei "normalen" Männern wird ein Teil des Testosterons in Estrogen umgewandelt, soviel wie für die Erhaltung der Knochengesundheit erforderlich ist. Der gesunde Mann hat üblicherweise einen Testosteronwert von 350[ng/dl] bis etwa 600[ng/dl], manchmal geht das auch hoch bis auf 800[ng/dl], und Estrogen [Estradiol] Serumwerte von 30 bis 60[pg/ml]. Diese Estradiolwerte sind es die den Knochen gesund halten. Unglücklicherweise kann dieses Estradiol nur aus Testosteron gewonnen werden. Wenn ein Mann mit ADT beginnt, fällt der Testosteronwert ab, gleichzeitig aber auch der Estrogenwert. Dieser Mangel an Estrogen ist verantwortlich für die Abnahme der Knochendichte beim Mann.

Weiter ist der Estrogenmangel verantwortlich für die Hitzewallungen unter ADT, nicht das fehlende Testosteron. Ein sehr interessantes Phänomen. Es gibt auch Hinweise, dass Estradiol eine Rolle zur Erhaltung der kognitiven Funktionsfähigkeit besitzt. Das Gehirn besitzt Stammzellen, die es regelmäßig regenerieren. Diese Stammzellen werden durch Estradiol getriggert. Somit ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass Männer unter ADT Probleme mit ihrem Kurzzeitgedächtnis bekommen. Ich denke, dass sind alles Konsequenzen aus dem Verlust des Estradiols.

Wie schnell tritt der Knochendichteverlust während der ADT auf? Hierzu gibt es eine randomisierte Studie von Matt Smith vom MGH [Matthew R. Smith, Massachusetts General Hospital], bei der die Kontrollgruppe, die keinerlei Knochenerhaltende Therapie bekam, sich sehr schnell Osteoporose entwickelte, welche schon nach 6 Monaten nachweisbar war. Für die betroffenen Männer bedeutet das, dass es sich hier nicht um einen langsamen Prozess handelt.

*Also welche Möglichkeiten besitzen wir das zu verhindern?* 
Leider gibt es dabei keine perfekte Lösung. Üblicherweise wird ein Bisphosphonat wie Fosamax, Boniva und iv. Zometa gegeben, welches den Knochenabbau blockiert. Dies verhindert somit den Verlust von Knochenmasse. Doch durch dieses Blockieren des Knochenabbaus kann sich der Knochen nicht mehr reparieren bzw. sich erneuern. Auf lange Sicht hat das doch negative Konsequenzen - der Knochen kann brüchig werden. Bei Frauen unter langandauernder Bisphosphonattherapie kann es zu Beinbrüchen durch spröde Knochen kommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch diese fehlende Regeneration des Knochens die zur gefürchteten Bisphosphonatassoziierten Knochennekrose des Kiefers führt. 

Ein spezielles Problem von Zometa [und XGEVA]. Intervenöse Gabe von Zometa bringt auch noch andere Gefahren mit sich. Es kann den Kalziumwert im Blut gefährlich absenken, was zu Krämpfen führen kann. Auch werden die Nieren gelegentlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Nach der ersten Applikation kann es zu grippeähnlichen Symptomen für ein paar Tage kommen.

*Welche anderen Optionen haben wir noch?*
XGEVA oder PROLIA ist das gleiche Medikament, eines für Krebserkrankungen, das andere für Osteoporosetherapie. Sie wirken wie die Bisphosphonate, indem sie den Knochenabbau blockieren. Haben aber nicht die anderen Nebenwirkungen der Bisphosphonate. Niedrige Calciumwerte und Kiefernekrose sind natürlich bei XGEVA ebenfalls möglich.

Eine weitere unschöne Eigenschaft der Bisphosphonate bzw. von XGEVA ist, wenn sie osteoblatische [knochenaufbauende] Knochenmetasthasen haben, und der Krebs in komplette Remission gebracht werden könnte, müsste der Körper damit beginnen diese blastischen Metasthasen zu reparieren. Wenn man die Knochenregeneration blockiert, sieht es so aus, als ob der Krebs in den Knochen weiter fortbesteht. Meiner Meinung nach sind Remissionen von Knochenmetasthasen deutlich häufiger anzutreffen, als wir das denken, aber wenn der Knochen sich nicht regenerieren kann, ist es nicht erkennbar.

Der größte Vorteil dieser Medikamente ist es, dass sie die Entstehung neuer Knochenmetasthasen behindern. Speziell XGEVA entsprechend der Zulassungsstudie. In meiner Praxis verwende ich gerne XGEVA, wenn ein Risiko für neue Knochenmetasthasen besteht.

Was für weitere Optionen haben wir? 
...
(to be continued)

------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Myers, Bone Loss During ADT

----------


## LowRoad

Was für weitere Optionen haben wir?

Man könnte auf das physiologische Grundproblem, dem Mangel an Estradiol, weil das Testosteron fehlt, zurückkommen. Dazu gibt es Estradiol Pflaster, mein Favorit ist Vivelle, so dosiert, dass es den normalen Estradiolwert eines gesunden Mannes wiederherstellt. Das ist der von mir favorisierte Ansatz. Ein Pflaster mit 0.025mg/Tag oder 0.05mg/Tag Estradiolabgabe. Alle 3 bis 4 Tage zu wechseln. Dieser Ansatz regeneriert sehr gut den normalen Estradiolwert eines erwachsenen Mannes, und verhindert somit Knochendichteverlust während einer ADT. Zusätzlich verhindert oder minimiert er noch die Hitzewallungen. Ich meine auch, dass es Vorteile beim Kurzzeitgedächtnis der betroffenen Männer hat. Diese Methode gefällt mir, da es ein physiologischer Ansatz für dieses Problem darstellt.

Ein anderes Medikament über das ich in diesem Zusammenhang sprechen will ist Forteo [Teriparatide]. Forteo ist das einzige Medikament, dass in der Lage ist bei Osteoporose den Knochen wieder vollständig zu reparieren. Es triggert die Knochenneubildung. Die Kombination von Estradiol-Pflaster und Forteo [+Vitamin-D + Calcium] ist die wirksamste Therapie zur Regenerierung verlorener Knochenmasse. *Estradiol und Forteo haben auch nicht dieser Kiefernekroseproblematik, im Gegenteil stellt Forteo die beste Therapie zur Behandlung von Kiefernekrose dar.* Da gibt es mittlerweile eine Menge Studien, die zeigen, dass Männer mit Osteonekrose des Kiefers diese unter Forteo-Therapie schnell zum Abheilen bringen können.

Zusammenfassend können wir festhalten, dass wir diverse unterschiedliche Ansätze haben um Knochendichteverlust unter einer ADT zu verhindern. Individuell auf den Gesundheitszustand des Patienten zugeschnitten, ist es mehr Kunst als Wissenschaft.

Ich hoffe, das konnte ihnen die Problematik des Knochendichteverlustes unter ADT verständlich machen.
Dankeschön!

---------------------------------------------------------

*Eigenen Anmerkungen:*
Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren schon mal eine Präsentation von Myers zum Thema "Bone Loss & ADT" gebracht. Damals ging es ganz allgemein um den Verlust der Knochendichte verursacht durch die ADT. Aktuell setzt Doc. Myers das Thema in den Zusammenhang mit therapien bei bestehender Knochenmetastasierung. Das ist auch für mich eine Überlegung. Kann man bei geringer Knochenmetastasenlast diese durch geeignete Therapien in Remission bringen, lohnt es evt. den Knochenumbau anzuregen, damit die nun wieder frei werdenden Fehlstellen im Knochen repariert werden könnten. Ich selbst hatte genau das ausprobiert. Vor zwei Jahren, zu Beginn des nächsten iADT Zyklusses wurde Denosumab abgesetzt und Estradiol ergänzt. Daraufhin stiegen die Knochenumbaumarker nach etwa 6 Monaten kontinuierlich an. Ich hoffe nun, dass dieser Regenerationsschub den Knochen langfristig gut tut.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu Forteo, in Deutschland unter dem Handelsnamen Forsteo erhältlich:
Forteo ist ein rekombinantes humanes Parathormon-Fragment, welches die Knochenneubildung stark anregt. Der durch Forteo angeregte Knochenaufbau bewirkt ebenfalls einen gesteigerten Knochenabbau, der zum Regenerationszyklus gehört. Gerade dieser Knochenabbauanteil könnte vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen anregen, da hierbei im Knochen gebundene Wachstumsfaktoren freigesetzt werden. Offiziell ist es für Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen verboten, also  Vorsicht. 




> Das Arzneimittel darf nicht bei Patienten angewendet werden, die an anderen Erkrankungen der Knochen, wie der Paget-Krankheit, Knochenkrebs oder Knochenmetastasen leiden, einer Strahlentherapie des Skeletts unterzogen wurden, eine Hypercalcämie oder eine ungeklärte Erhöhung des Enzyms alkalische Phosphatase aufweisen oder an einer schweren Nierenerkrankung leiden.


In Tierstudien hat Forteo in allerdings sehr stark überhöhter Dosis in seltenen Fällen Knochenkrebs verursacht, weshalb man die Therapiedauer beim Menschen auf max. 24 Monate beschränkt. Knochenkrebsentwicklung konnte beim Menschen bisher nicht beobachtet werden. Trotzdem für mich nicht erste Wahl. Ich würde bei Estradiol-Pflastern + Vitamin-D + Calcium und evt. niedrig dosierter Strontium Ergänzung bleiben. Bei symptomatischer Kiefernekrose ist Forsteo aber vielleicht eine Überlegung wert...

Als Pirat war es mir eine Freude ein paar Minuten eurer Zeit zu stehlen, aye.

------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Myers, Bone Loss During ADT

----------


## Hvielemi

> ][/B](Myers) Man könnte auf das physiologische Grundproblem, dem Mangel an Estradiol, weil das Testosteron fehlt, zurückkommen. Dazu gibt es Estradiol Pflaster, mein Favorit ist Vivelle, so dosiert, dass es den normalen Estradiolwert eines gesunden Mannes wiederherstellt. Das ist der von mir favorisierte Ansatz. Ein Pflaster mit 0.025mg/Tag oder 0.05mg/Tag Estradiolabgabe. Alle 3 bis 4 Tage zu wechseln. Dieser Ansatz regeneriert sehr gut den normalen Estradiolwert eines erwachsenen Mannes, und verhindert somit Knochendichteverlust während einer ADT. Zusätzlich verhindert oder minimiert er noch die Hitzewallungen. Ich meine auch, dass es Vorteile beim Kurzzeitgedächtnis der betroffenen Männer hat. 
> *Diese Methode gefällt mir, da es ein physiologischer Ansatz für dieses Problem darstellt.*


Auch mir gefällt das;
So sehr, dass ich mir solche 25 microgramm/d-Pflästerchen aufgeklebt habe.
Die Wallungen wurden sanfter, weniger nass, aber nicht seltener.
Zu den Knochen kann ich nichts sagen, da die meinen ohnehin bestens sind,
aber einen Schutz der Knochen unter AHT ist sicherlich nicht falsch.
Und ich hatte das Gefühl, weniger Wortfindungsstörungen und etwas bessere
Konzentrationsfähigkeit gehabt zu haben.

Doch dann begannen die Brüste leicht zu schmerzen bei Berührung, später
mehr. Ein Wachstum hab ich nicht festgestellt, aber ich bin ja eh zu dick ...
Ich hatte mit wegen der Versuche mit 'Casodex' die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen
lassen. Nun hab ich 'Casodex' abgesetzt und werde einen zweiten Versuch
mit Estradiol ('systen 25', Janssen) in Angriff nehmen.

Estradiol hatte mir überigens keine Urologe und kein Onkologe vorgeschlagen,
sondern es leuchtete mir ein, was Mitbetroffene hier im Forum dazu
geschrieben hatten. 
Danke!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Konrad,
0.025mg Estradiol pro Tag heben den Serumwert sicher nicht in den Himmel, eher in den untersten Normbereich. Für die Knochen mag das ausreichen, aber um die Hot-Flashes zu verhindern reicht das nicht. Da müsstest du mit 0.1mg/Tag ran, was den Estradiolwert dann etwa in den mittleren bis hohen Normbereich bringen würde.Wenn du aber schon bei 0.025mg/Tag Brustprobleme bekommen hast, wäre das sicher keine Option für dich, es sei denn du würdest dich evt. mit einem SERM (z.B. TAM oder TOR) anfreunden?

Ich selbst habe mir die Brustdrüsen operativ entfernen lassen, um dieser ganzen Problematik endgültig zu entkommen, da die Bestrahlung bei mir wenig wirksam war. Habe das nie bereut! Operation wurde ambulant durchgeführt, d.h. nach 5 Stunden war ich wieder daheim, am übernächsten Tag wieder im Büro und nach dem Fäden ziehen wieder auf dem Rad...

----------


## LowRoad

Überwachung der Knochen sollte bei Prostatakrebsüberlebenden selbstverständlich sein. Die aktuellen ACS (American Cancer Society) Leitlinien dazu definieren das so:




> ...Men treated with ADT have a 2-fold to 5-fold increased risk for fracture compared with men not so treated. External-beam radiation also appears to greatly raise the risk for hip fracture. Combined with ADT, the risk rises even higher.
> 
> For men receiving ADT, the guidelines recommend baseline assessments of calcium and vitamin D levels, dietary counseling, and, if necessary, supplements, in addition to bone-density scanning and a variety of therapeutic interventions.


_"...Männer die mit Testosteronentzug (ADT) behandelt wurden haben ein 2 bis 5-fach erhöhtes Risiko für Frakturen im Vergleich zu nicht behandelten Männern. Auch erscheint das Risiko für Hüftfrakturen nach einer externe Strahlentherapie stark erhöhen. In Kombination mit ADT, steigt das Risiko sogar noch an. 

Für Männer unter ADT empfehlen die Leitlinien eine Basisbewertungen von Kalzium und dem Vitamin D-Spiegel, eine Ernährungsberatung, und, wenn nötig, entsprechende Ergänzungen, zusätzlich zur Knochendichte-Bestimmung und einer Vielzahl von therapeutischen Maßnahmen."_

Ich wünschte das würde sich auch bei uns mehr durchsetzen, dann wären Komorbiditäten z.B. wegen unnötiger Knochenkomplikationen wahrscheinlich deutlich rückläufig. Bitte fragt eure Ärzte nach entsprechenden Diagnosemöglichkeiten, oder organisiert sie selbst!

-----------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Laidman (Medscape); New ACS Guide for PCPs Managing Prostate Cancer Survivors

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

das sind "tolle" Leitlinien. Wo bleibt Magnesium, welches immer zu Calcium dazu gehört? Nach Dr. Löffler (Vitamin-D-Experte), Berlin, sollten Calcium und Magnesium gleichzeitig in einem bestimmten Verhältnis (ca. 1000 mg Calciumcitrat/Tag und 500 mg Magnesiumcitrat /Tag) zueinander eingenommen werden. Außerdem fehlen, wenn man Dr. Löffler folgt, 3 mg Bor/Tag  (als Citrat). Alles ca. mindestens 15 Minuten vor Mahlzeiten einzunehmen.

Ich hatte letztens eine ärztliche Fortbildung mit einem entsprechenden Vortrag besucht. Die Fortbildungspunkte für Ärzte konnte ich natürlich nicht gebrauchen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Wolfgang,
ja, besser geht's immer - keine Frage.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

ich möchte noch einmal auf MRgFUS (Beiträge #113/Low Road und #114 Hans-J.) eingehen.
Den zweiten Durchgang mit dieser Behandlung habe ich vom 28.03.-31.03.14 absolviert.
Am 12.06.14 hatte ich eine Untersuchung mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET/MRT   (vom Kopf bis Mitte Unterschenkel).

Es wurde keine einzige meiner zahlreich vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen als aktiv festgestellt. Das führe ich durchaus auf die beiden Behandlungen in Bottrop zurück. 
Es scheint also doch mehr daran zu sein als ein reine Schmerzreduktion.

MalteR

----------


## LowRoad

*Glückwunsch Malte,*
wenigstens mal ein kleiner Lichtblick. Dazu passt ja auch ganz gut der bei dir von 29 über 23 auf 21ng/ml abgefallene PSA Wert.
Auch ich denke, dass lokale Behandlungen, wenn sie denn möglich sind, oft eine Option sein könnten. Ich hatte mich damals für die RT (IMRT-RapidArc) eines Wirbelkörpers entschieden, der bisher auch progressionsfrei erscheint.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

noch von hier aus - Türkei - ein tiefes Durchatmen, und ein erster Schritt die Tumorlast/ Metastasen in die Seneszenz zu bringen.

http://news.doccheck.com/de/765/sene...-winterschlaf/

http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...013_01_04.html

Meinen Glückwunsch, wenn jetzt noch unsere Immunabwehr die Killerzellen aktiviert und sterbendes Gewebe als fremd erkannt wird, wäre Apoptose möglich.

Nun hast du die Vorreiterrolle in der Diagnostik übernommen und mein Termin am 23.06.14 - 3 Tesla Ganzkörper MRT - wird dann wohl auch irgendetwas erbringen.

@Andi, ich habe deine Ausführung #113-115 über die bessere Herausarbeitung der Hyperthermie und der HIFU jetzt bemerkt und werde dem zuhause nachkommen.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Metastasen, Marker und Verhalten

*Liebe Mitbetroffene,

vielleicht helfen einige Erkenntnisse diesen Personenkreis.

*Alkalische Phosphatasen 
*
sind in großer Menge imSkelettsystem, im Leberparenchym und in den Gallengangsepithelien vorhanden. Zu hohe Werte können ihreUrsache z. B. in Erkrankungen der Leber,der Gallenblase, der Schilddrüse oder der Bauchspeicheldrüse haben. Auch bei Knochenerkrankungenwie Osteomalazie, MorbusPaget, Rachitis, Knochenmetastasen, Hyperparathyreoidismus oder auch bei Knochenbrüchen ist der Wert der AP in der Regelerhöht. Eine der häufigsten Ursachen für eine AP-Erhöhung sind maligne Tumoren,die in den Knochen metastasiert sind (Knochenmetastasen).

Ein zu niedriger Gehalt analkalischer Phosphatase findet sich z. B. bei der seltenen Erbkrankheit Hypophosphatasie; darüber hinaus als Begleiterscheinungeines Vitamin-C-Mangels (Skorbut), als Folge einer Bypass-Operation, *bei Schilddrüsen-Unterfunktion (**Hypothyreose**),* Morbus Wilson, Zinkmangel, schwerer Blutarmut, Magnesiummangel und bei Einnahme von Kontrazeptiva.

Osteolytische und osteoplastische Metastasen sind die beiden Extreme der Fehlregulation der Knochengeweberemodellierung. Von diesen beiden Extremen aus betrachtet sind in einem fließenden Übergang alle dazwischen liegenden Zustände möglich. Die Art der primären Krebserkrankung hat keinen Einfluss darauf, ob es sich um osteoplastische oder osteolytische Knochenmetastasen handelt, sondern kann von Patient zu Patient verschieden sein. Krebserkrankungen mit osteoplastischen Metastasen, wie die meisten Prostatakarzinome, haben auch osteolytische Anteile, die beispielsweise das Risiko einer pathologischenFraktur erhöhen.

Mit etwa10 % Anteil an den Knochenmetastasen stellen die gemischt osteoplastischen/osteolytischen Metastasen die kleinste Gruppe derKnochenmetastasen dar. 

Prinzipiell können alle Primärtumoren Absiedlungen mit gemischten Knochenmetastasen bilden. Bevorzugt ist dies aber bei Brustkrebs und Bronchialkarzinom der Fall. Osteoplastische und osteolytische Metastasen können auch nebeneinander auf einem Knochen auftreten.
Als Reaktion auf die Osteolyse erfolgt immer ein Knochenaufbau, der beispielsweise im Röntgenbild als _osteoblastischer Randsaum_ sichtbar ist, auch wenn der Knochenabbau überwiegt.

*Hypoxie als begünstigender Faktor für Knochenmetastasen***
Im Mikroumfeld der Knochen herrscht ein Sauerstoffmangel (Hypoxie). Der Partialdruck des Sauerstoffs pO2 liegt bei 1 bis7 % Dieser Sauerstoffmangel ist für das Wachstum der Tumorzellen in den Knochenmetastasen förderlich. Tumorzellen sind an hypoxische Bedingungen gut angepasst. Zudem begünstigt die sauerstoffarme Umgebung die Verbreitung der Tumorzellen und die Neubildung von Blutgefäßen (Neoangiogenese. Die Hypoxie hat außerdem zur Folge, dass die Knochenmetastasen eine hohe Resistenz gegenüber einer Strahlen- und Chemotherapie aufweisen, was mit ein Grund für die Unheilbarkeit vieler Knochenmetastasen ist. 

*Hypercalcämie*
→ _Hauptartikel:__Hypercalcämie__ und_ _Tumorhypercalcämie_

Bei etwa 10bis 20 % aller Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen kann sich eineHypercalcämie einstellen. Diese haben eine erhöhte Anzahl an Osteoklasten, die einen verstärkten Knochenabbau bewirken, wodurch die in den Knochen gebundenenCalcium-Ionen freigesetzt werden und in das Blut übergehen. Die freien, nicht an Proteine gebundenen Calcium-Ionen im Plasma können akut lebensbedrohlich werden. Der erhöhte Blutkalziumspiegel kann durch Medikamente, wie beispielsweise Bisphosphonaten oder Glucocorticoiden, wirksam gesenkt werden. In akuten Fällen lässt sich mit dem Arzneistoff Calcitonin der Calciumspiegel rasch senken.

*ICTP
*
der ICTP-Spiegel ist bei osteolytischen und gemischtosteolytisch/osteoplastischen Knochenmetastasen erhöht und relativunempfindlich, was Schwankungen im normalen Knochenstoffwechsel betrifft. Bei Niereninsuffizienz mit einer glomerulären Filtrationsrate von weniger als 50 ml/min ist die Konzentrationvon ICTP, das über die Niere ausgeschieden wird, allerdings ebenfalls erhöht. 

*Knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase***
Die knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase (BAP, _bone-specificalkaline phosphatase_) ist ein Marker der mittleren Phase derKnochenbildung, der während der Reifung der Knochenmatrix freigesetzt wird. BAPist ein spezifischer Marker für Osteogenese und osteoplastische Metastasen und zeigt diskrete bis deutlich ausgeprägte Anstiege der Serumspiegel. Speziell beim Prostatakarzinom ist bei einer Metastasierung in die Knochen ein derartiger Anstieg zu beobachten.  

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Most men with advanced prostate cancer face bone metastases.*

Beide, Dr. Oliver Sartor und Dr. E. David Crawford haben zu den Therapieprotokollen für Knochenmetastasen [bei Prostatakrebs] viel beigetragen. Sie beschreiben den Befall der Knochen als einen der wesentlichen Entwicklungsschritte der Erkrankung. Es kommt nur selten vor, dass man an Prostatakrebs verstirbt, ohne dass zuvor ein Knochenbefall festgestellt wurde. Das hier durchgeführte Interview stellt einen umfassenden Überblick zu den vorhandenen Therapien dar.

Die Art und Weise, wie Prostatakrebs und der Knochen interagieren ist sehr komplex. Krebszellen stimulieren die Osteoblasten, die Zellen die zur Bildung neuer Knochensubstanz verantwortlich sind. Deshalb sind Knochenmetastasen oft dichter als normaler Knochen [_Osteoplastische Metastasen]_. Im Gegenzug produzieren Osteoblasten Botenstoffe und Wachstumsfaktoren, die das Wachstum der Krebszellen stimulieren und ihnen beim Überleben während der Behandlung helfen. Durch diese Rückkopplungsschleife entsteht ein Teufelskreis, welcher die Tumorprogression antreibt.

Es wird aktiv an der Erforschung der treibenden Faktoren dieses Teufelskreises gearbeitet, aber bisher ist das Wissen unvollständig. RANKL, einer der stimulierenden Faktoren ist durch Xgeva® [Denosumab] kontrollierbar. Ziel der Anwendung von Xgeva® ist es den Progress der Knochenmetastasen zu verzögern. Ein weiterer Faktor ist das Proto-Onkogen c-Src. Ein Medikament, das c-Src als Ziel hat [Dasatinib  Sprycel®], konnte einen gewissen Nutzen in einer Phase-II Studie zeigen, aber nicht in der darauffolgenden in randomisierten kontrollierten Phase.-III Studie.

Die größte Hoffnung Knochenmetastasen zu blockieren liegt bei der Grundlagenforschung, die erkunden will, wie Osteoblasten und Prostatakrebszellen sich gegenseitig stimulieren.

In Bezug auf die Behandlung in meiner Praxis bin ich besonders beeindruckt von Xofigo® [Alpharadin]. Beide Ärzte, Dr. Oliver Sartor und Dr. E. David Crawford, beschreiben die Wirkung von Xofigo® als durchaus dramatischsten bei Männern mit nur geringer Metastasenlast.

Unglücklicherweise meinen viele Ärzte, Xofigo® würde versagen, da der PSA Wert weiter steigt, und auch die Knochenschmerzen nicht nachlassen. Aber es ist durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich, dass der PSA Wert auch währende einer Xofigo® Behandlung kontinuierlich ansteigt! Es gibt bessere Marker als den PSA Wert für diese Situation. Beispielsweise die knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase [Ostase  bALP], welche durch die Osteoblasten exprimiert wird, wenn sie neue Knochensubstanz bilden. Bei Männern, die auf die Therapie mit Xofigo® ansprechen, wird die knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase, zum Teil dramatisch abfallen. Wenn man auf eine Therapie mit Xofigo® anspricht, fällt die knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase typischerweise ab, und der PSA Wert steigt an. Sollte es zu einem Abfall des PSA Wertes kommen, ist das, in der Regel, erst nach der vierten von 6 Infusionen zu beobachten. Auch kann man weiterhin Knochenschmerzen haben, was nicht unbedingt auf ein Versagen der Therapie hindeuteten muss!

Überwacht man das Therapieansprechen mit einem Knochenszintigramm, wird man eine Reaktion nicht vor Ablauf von 90 Tagen nach der letzten Infusion erkennen können.

Sowohl Dr. Sartor als auch Dr. Crawford erwähnen das Risiko von Kiefernekrosen bei Männern unter einer Therapie mit Bisphosphonaten, oder Xgeva®. Dabei können Kiefernekrosen sehr schmerzhaft sein. Mehrere Forschungsberichte haben zeigen können, dass FORSTEO (Teriparatid) könnte solche Kiefernekrosen zum Abheilen bringen. Ich habe Forsteo bei mehreren Patienten angewendet. Das Therapieansprechen war schnell und beeindruckend. Es gibt aber keine randomisierten Kontrollstudie über Forsteo bei dieser Indikation! Die Studien, die wir kennen, beschreiben nur die Wirkung bei einer relativ kleinen Anzahl von Patienten. Meine Überlegung für die Anwendung von Forsteo ist, dass es nur zwei Medikamente gibt, die den Knochenaufbau stimulieren können, und das wäre Forsteo und Estradiol.

Die Häufigkeit der Männer mit Knochen Metastasen, die in Remission gehalten werden können, hat sich mit den neueren Medikamente, wie beispielsweise Xtandi® und Zytiga®, erhöht. Die PREVAIL-Studie ist ein gutes Beispiel: Männer, die nicht mehr auf Lupron oder andere GnRH Analoga ansprachen, bekamen randomisiert entweder ein Placebo oder Xtandi®. (Bei fast 90% der Patienten wurde zuvor auch Bicalutamide eingesetzt) Aber nur wenige, etwa 20% der Männer unter Xtandi® hatten dabei eine komplette Remission. Ich habe auch komplette Remissionen bei Männern, die mit Zytiga® behandelt wurden, in ähnlicher Größenordnung gesehen.

Ich hoffe, ihnen gefallen die beiden Interviews, und verbreiten die Stellungnahmen unter ihren Mitpatienten.

Charles E. Myers, Jr., MD


Ja, wenn Dr. Myers es so direkt empfiehlt, dann will ich mich dem nicht entziehen  :L&auml;cheln:  - auch wenn mir die Zeit für eine komplette Übersetzung fehlt.

Festzuhalten bleibt, das Estradiol ein wesentlicher Baustein sein kann um Knochenabbau während des Testosteronentzugs zu minimieren. Werden Bisphosphonate, wie z.B. Zometa® eingesetzt, und es entwickelt sich eine Kiefernekrose, dann hilft eventuell Forsteo, was aber, meiner Meinung nach, nicht ungefährlich ist. Naja, bei kastrationsresistenter Erkrankung und einer Kiefernekrose kann man sowieso nur noch zwischen Pest und Cholera wählen.

Die etwas negative Stimmung, die Dr. Myers Dasatinib entgegenbringt, möchte ich momentan noch nicht ganz teilen. Dasatinib (Sprycel®) + Estradiol beispielsweise kann sehr erfolgreich gegen Knochenmetastasen sein *KANN nicht MUSS!!*

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Kollegen,*
heute will ich mal ein ziemlich kompliziertes Thema beleuchten. Dabei geht es diesmal nicht um die Therapie von Knochenmetastasen, sondern einmal mehr um deren Verhinderung. Irgendwie erscheint es doch logisch, dass eine Verhinderung von Knochenmetastasen besser wäre als sie zu bekämpfen, wenn sie sich erst mal ausbreiten und zu Komplikationen führen.

In der Vergangenheit schien man diesem Ziel schon recht nahe gekommen zu sein  Zometa® hieß das Zauberwort. Damit wollte man Knochenmetastasen praktisch auslöschen. Wie bekannt, gelang das nicht, aber es wurde trotzdem vermutet, dass es synergistische zytotoxische Eigenschaften hätte, wenn man es zu anderen Therapien wie einer Testosteronunterdrückung, einer Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie einsetzen würde. Auch das konnte in diversen Studien nicht, oder nur in sehr geringem Umfang bestätigt werden. Blieb letztendlich noch die Metastasen Prophylaxe. Leider war hier wieder kaum Wirkung zu erzielen, Enttäuschung breitete sich aus. Wegen der doch nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen dieser Bisphosphonate werden sie heute eher später denn früher eingesetzt  zumindest erst in kastrationsresistenten Stadien.

Nun siedelt sich Prostatakrebs aber nicht ohne Grund bevorzugt in den Knochen ab, wenn er denn hämatogen metastasiert, sondern er findet dort günstige Lebensbedingungen. Diese werden durch den Umbauprozess des Knochens gebildet, was länger schon bekannt ist. Die in den Knochen metastasierten Prostatakrebszellen stimulieren diesen Prozess durch Eingriff in die regulatorischen Signalwege des Knochenstoffwechsels.

Bekanntlich beginnt, beim Erwachsenen Menschen, alles durch Unterbrechungen der feinen Verbindungen der Osteozyten:



Schaut man sich den Signalweg SOST -> Wint -> Knochenbildung etwas genauer an, erkennt man *einen alten Bekannten: RANKL*:



Nun hat aber die Hemmung von RANKL durch beispielsweise Denosumab (Prolia® / XGEVA®) bekanntlich keinen hemmenden Einfluss auf die Bildung neuer Knochenmetastasen. Worauf will ich also hinaus?

In einem *aktuellen in PLOS-ONE erschienen Artikel* stellen die Autoren nun die Hypothese auf, dass wir vielleicht einfach an der falschen Stelle des Knochenumbaus, auch Teufelskreis genannt, eingreifen. Vielleicht ist nicht der Knochenumbau selbst, sondern zuerst einmal Wnt der Bösewicht:




> This led us to speculate that once a PC cell arrives to the bone, the microenvironment rich in Wnt signaling facilitates molecular changes in cancer cells, including the upregulation of CRIM1 expression. Elevated levels of CRIM1 subsequently may promote the formation and stabilization of cadherin-dependent adhesion complexes, which may mediate cell-cell physical contact between bone and cancer cells


Dies lässt uns spekulieren, dass, sobald eine PC-Zelle in den Knochen gelangt, die Mikroumgebung mit reichlich Wnt die molekularen Veränderungen in den Krebszellen bewirken, einschließlich der Hochregulation von CRIM1. Die Erhöhung von CRIM1 wiederum kann zur Bildung und Stabilisierung von Cadherin-abhängige Adhäsions-Komplexen führen, die den Zell-Zell Kontakt zwischen Knochen- und Krebszellen fördern könnte.

Die Wirkung wird dann an Zellkultur und Mäusestudien versucht zu verifizieren. Studien an Menschen erscheinen schwierig, und daher kaum durchführbar  somit bleibt es erstmal nur eine Idee. Meiner Meinung nach, könnte da was dran sein, denn die Wnt Signalwege sind schon länger als verdächtig bekannt. Ihre größte Bedeutung stammt aus unserer Enstehungsphase, der Embryogenesis. Wiki:




> Wnt signaling was first identified for its role in carcinogenesis, but has since been recognized for its function in embryonic development. The embryonic processes it controls include body axis patterning, cell fate specification, cell proliferation, and cell migration. These processes are necessary for proper formation of important tissues including bone, heart, and muscle


Die Wnt-Signalisierung wurde zuerst für ihre Rolle bei der Krebsentstehung identifiziert, aber inzwischen auch für die Funktion in der embryonalen Entwicklung erkannt. Bei den embryonalen Prozessen steuert sie die Bildung der Strukturierung der Körperachse, der Zellschicksal Spezifikation, der Zellproliferation und Zellmigration. Diese Verfahren sind für die einwandfreie Bildung von wichtigen Geweben einschließlich Knochen, Herz und Muskel notwendig

Länger schon wird vermutet, dass die Metastasierung, und hier speziell die hämatogene Metastasierung, embryonale Entwicklungsprogramme wieder rekapituliert. Könnte hier ein Faden gefunden worden sein? Das ist natürlich alles Spekulation!

*Therapeutische Optionen:*
Vielleicht der interessanteste Teil!? Wie könnte man Sclerostin (Sost) unterdrücken? Und was hätte es für Nebenwirkungen?

Die potentesten Inhibitoren von Sclerostin sind Glucocorticoide, die aber wieder den Knochenumbau lahmlegen, was zur Versprödung des Knochens führt, weshalb man sie nicht dauerhaft einnehmen sollte! 

Ich selbst mache ja nun schon seit 7 Jahren eine intermittierende ADT (iADT). Während der Therapiephase mit unterdrücktem Testosteron und niedrigen PSA Werten stimuliere ich den Knochenumbau mit Estradiol, Vitamin-D3 usw. In den Pausenzeiten, mit steigenden PSA Werten und aktiveren Krebszellen in der Zirkulation, unterdrücke ich den Knochenumbau etwas. Sozusagen ein antizyklisches Konzept  im Gegensatz zum Standardansatz, wo Unterdrückung von Testosteron und Knochenumbau gleichzeitig abläuft. Das soll aber nur meinen eigenen Weg vorstellen, und darf nicht als Empfehlung missverstanden werden! Letztendlich steht halt doch jeder alleine da:


_In ewiger Nacht
Dahin wo kein Gott mehr Wacht
Da wo jede Spur verweht

Ein Spiel um die Welt
Wenn des Schicksals Würfel fällt
Werden Jahre neu gezählt

Am Rande der Welt
Wo jeder Schleier fällt
Stehe ich allein_

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo LowRoad!

Danke für deinen mal wieder sehr spannenden Beitrag, wenngleich ja auch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist. So langsam verstehe ich viele Dinge mehr und mehr. So auch das Thema Prophylaxe gegen (bei mir weitere) Knochenmetastasen. Aus einem anderen Beitrag von dir habe ich herausgelesen, dass die ausreichende Versorgung mit Sauerstoff und auch die Versorgung mit Vitamin D hier hemmend wirken können. 

Auf Facebook bin ich dann auf eine Gruppe gestoßen, die sich intensiv mit dem Thema VT D befasst und dort auch die Bedeutung für einen gesunden Stoffwechsel des Skelettes deutlich macht. Dort wurde mir empfohlen meine VT D-Spiegel, der sich derzeit bei nur 25, Nom./l befindet, über eine Radikalkur innerhalb von 10 Tagen hochzupushen. VT D habe ich schon bestellt und heute sollte auch das begleitende VT K2 eintreffen. Der Vorschlag von einer versierten Frau aus dieser Gruppe waren 14 Kapseln VT D-3, 10.000 IU in Verbindung mit gutem Öl und einer Kapsel K2 täglich. Da die Umsetzung des Vitamins dem Körper viel Magnesium entzieht, hat sie mir parallel Fußbäder mit Magnesium empfohlen.

Ich bin kein Freund von solchen Gewaltkuren und sehe die hohe Dosis eher skeptisch, wenngleich ich auch den Handlungsbedarf im Focus habe. Darf ich mal fragen, wie du mit dem VT D umgehst?

Des weiteren habe ich nun den festen Vorsatz, durch regelmässigen Sport und Saunagänge meinen Bürostuhl-Kreislauf mit der einhergehenden Sauerstoffarmut wieder auf Trapp zu bringen. So verspreche ich mir eine bessere Versorgung mit Sauerstoff bis in die kleinsten Verästelungen.

Ach ja, dann ist da ja noch das Calcium, meines Wissens nach auch ein wichtiger Baustein für das Skelett. Hast du damit vielleicht auch schon Erfahrung bzw. dir dazu profundes Fachwissen angeeignet?

Danke für deine sehr begehrten Tipps und alles Gute!

Dieter

P.S. Auch noch ein Kompliment für die schöne Prosa zum Abschluss deines Posts.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Andi LowRoaad

Auf die Gefahr von Knochenmetastasen angesprochen, meinte mein Urologe
vor einigen Jahren sinngemäss: Kein Problem, wenn Sie es wünschen
kann ich ihnen Prolia spritzen. Wie man die Knochendichte bestimme,
hätte der Herr Doctor erst mal abklären müssen!
Nun, so sehr ich dem Mann chirurgisch mein Vertrauen schenkte, so
wenig in medikamentösen Angelegenheiten, was mich zum Wechsel
von der Urologie zur Onkologie bewog.

Der von Dir präsentierte Artikel von Hudson et al. bestäigt, dass Prolia/
 Denosumab  der falsche Weg gewesen wäre, und eher dazu beigetragen 
hätte, meine Knochen zu verspröden.
 Bezüglich Knochendichte bin ich allerdings unter ADT-Patienten auch 
nach fünf Jahren die Ausnahme: Mein t-score liegt immer noch um 0.

Die Frage, was denn nun zu tun sei, um die Knochen vor Abbau und
Metastasenbildung zu schützen, bleibt wohl noch auf weiteres
unbeantwortet, mal abgesehen von den längst bekannten Dingen
wie Glück, genügend Vitamin B, Nichtrauchen und Verzicht auf vegane
Ernährung.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Dieter

Mal abgesehen davon, dass LowRoad eigentlich immer Prosa schreibt,
und nur selten mal ein paar lyrische Zeilen anhängt, halte ich es mit dem 
Vitamin D (das meinst Du wohl mit diesem klobigen Kürzel VT D?) so, 
dass ich mich in der sonnenarmen Jahreszeit in den Flieger setze, um 
auf den Kanaren mal richtig fett Sonne zu tanken, am ganzen Körper.
Mit der dabei entstehenden krassen Überdosis an Vitamin D bin ich
bisher noch jedesmal klargekommen.

Sport und Sauna sind bestimmt auch gut für's Wohlbefinden, ebenso
wie Wandern und Gemüseessen, wie Prof. Cerny neulich empfahl an 
einer Podiumsdiskussion über Männergesundheit (Movember) in
St. Gallen.


Zum Kalzium:
Als Krebspatient wird deine Knochendichte alle ein bis zwei Jahre bestimmt. 
Sinkt die über das altersbedingt Mass hinaus, sollte vielleicht über eine 
Substitution von Kalzium nachgedacht werden. Käse, Joghourt, Milch wirst 
Du ja zur Genüge zu dir nehmen, denn von veganer Fehlernährung hast Du 
nix geschrieben. Aber auch ohne Indikation schaden ein paar Kalzium-
Brausetabletten sicher nix.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> P.S. Auch noch ein Kompliment für die schöne Prosa zum Abschluss deines Posts.


*Lieber Dieter,*
vielen Dank, werde ich an meinem Sohn weitergeben, der den Liedtext geschrieben hat, aus dem ich diese Zeilen entliehen hatte. Er spielt hobbymäßig in so einer Lärm-Kombo die Pipes und schreibt halt die meisten Lyrics

Zu Vitamin-D3 ist auch hier im Forum schon viel Erschienen. Sicher ist es gut für Kranke und Gesunde einen natürlichen Vitamin-D Spiegel im Blut zu erreichen. Ich selbst gehe von 40-60ng/ml beim 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D3 aus. Das erreicht praktisch niemand im für Prostatakrebs anfälligen Alter, die meisten Werte dürften deutlich unter 20ng/ml liegen! Ein einfacher Bluttest schafft hier Fakten, und beendet die Spekulation! Die Faustformel zur Erhöhung des Vitamin-D Levels ist etwa 1000-Einheiten für jeweils 10ng/ml höhere Serumwerte. Ich selbst benötige im Winter 5000 Einheiten pro Tag, vermittelt durch ein Kombipräparat von LEF (01840), dass auch die entsprechenden Vitamin-K Anteile beinhaltet. Magnesium + Kalzium vom Drogeriemarkt, *Granatapfel* aus dem Versand und *Metformin* aus der Apotheke kommen auch noch hinzu.

Bitte mache dich aber nicht verrückt, wegen der ganzen Ergänzungsmittel, das wird den Krebs kaum beeinflussen können! Viel wichtiger wäre gesunde Ernährung und Sport, Sport, Sport. Heute gibt es kaum noch jemanden, der die Bedeutung von sportlicher Betätigung bei Krebspatienten geringschätzen würde. Plakativ formuliert: Renn um dein Leben

_"Soll ich dir die Trommeln zeigen
Die hinter mir hämmern
Sie kommen mich holen
Sie wollen mich zertrümmern
Verdammt gut bewaffnet
Gezählt hab ich zehn
Dabei konnte ich mit Blut
In den Augen nichts sehen

Doch ich bin mir ganz sicher
Dass sie mich bald haben
Das Rennen beenden
Zur Freude der Raben
Die über mir kreisen
Die neben mir flüchten
Ich weiß wer sie sind
Und wem sie berichten

Wie im Traum bleib ich stehen
Kann das Ende fast schon sehen
Sie sind auf der Jagt nach mir
Und dich wollen sie auch
Also lauf!
Renn um dein Leben"_

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Konrad,*
ich freue mich wie irre über deine aktuelle Entwicklung, da bin ich mir doch schon ziemlich sicher, dass wir eines nicht allzu fernen Tages doch noch über die Alpen fliegen werden!

_"Und ich breite meine Schwingen
Über eine kalte Welt
Will mich an der Sonne wärmen
Die mich noch am Leben hält"_

Ja jeder Arzt hat so sein Spezialgebiet, das er natürlich versucht immer wieder in Anwendung zu sehen _(to a man with a hammer, everything looks like a nail)_. Da sind wir oft selbst in der Verantwortung, ob es nicht doch noch einen besseren Fachmann/Fachfrau für diese Situation gäbe.

Konrad, bleib dran!

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Konrad,

danke für deine Antwort und auch den Hinweis über die feinen Unterschiede von Lyrik und Prosa. Mann lernt ja, vor allem hier, nie aus! ;-)

Da ich ja „erst“ seit März diesen Jahres zu den Krebspatienten zähle, ist bei mir eine Knochendichte noch nicht gemessen worden, auch wurde das während irgendwelcher Arztgespräche nie thematisiert. Ich weiß nur, dass ich seit geraumer Zeit Schmerzen – zwar nur mäßige – bei und nach langem Sitzen auf meinem Bürostuhl habe. Und, diese nicht in dem Areal rechts, wo meine restliche Metatstase vor sich hin vegetiert, sondern im linken Beckenknochen, der nach aktueller Bildgebung ohne Befund ist. Dann habe ich mir hier in anderen Posts gelesen, dass die HT u.a. üble Nebenwirkungen auf die Struktur der Knochen haben kann, die wiederum die Ansiedlung von Metastasen eben dort zur Folge hat. Dem versuche ich durch eigene Massnahmen so gut es eben geht entgegen zu treten.

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich, mal eben auf den kanarischen Inseln dem Winter zu entfliehen, da ich nach meiner Insolvenz vor einigen Jahren als Freiberufler quasi von der Hand in den Mund leben muss. So bin ich dann auf die Vitamin D-Substitution gekommen, da mein kürzlich gemessener Vitamin D Spiegel mehr wie desolat ist. Eine Überdosis, entstanden aus natürlichem Sonnenlicht wäre da sicherlich optimaler. 

Schon immer habe ich einen sehr niedrigen Blutdruck und noch vor meinem 40. Lebensjahr einen Hörsturz – also eine fatale Sauerstoffunterversorgung meines Innenohres. Damals, noch als Privatpatient, habe ich deswegen eine Hyperbartherapie in einer Überdruckkammer gemacht (dort habe es für einen halbe Stunde reinen Sauerstoff, wie beim Tauchen). Auch mit Saunakuren, damit mein ich nicht mal 5 Minuten im warmen sitzen und danach ein bisschen frische Luft schnappen, sondern 3 x 15 -20 Minuten ganz oben während eines Aufgusses und danach ins eiskalte Wasser haben diesen positiven Effekt für meine Durchblutung und Sauerstoffversorgung gebracht – ich denke nicht nur fürs Wohlbefinden.

Wenn ich jetzt hier mit meinem leider zu oft laienhaften Verständnis lese, das gerade eben eine optimale Versorgung des Skeletts mit Sauerstoff und Vitamin D den Skelettschädigungen entgegen wirken, will ich das natürlich gezielt und effektiv machen. Allerdings eben mit Sinn und Verstand! 

Natürlich ernähre ich mich umfassend gesund und vor allem lecker! Ein schönes, mit Liebe zubereitetes Essen ist ja eines der wenigen sinnlichen Genüsse, die mir noch bleiben. Das mache ich schon sehr vernünftig, wie mir mein Hausarzt und Freund versichert. 

Dir, lieber Konrad wünsche ich schöne, sonnige Tage auf den Kanaren und vor allem einen weiterhin erfolgreichen Verlauf deiner Therapie!
Viel Grüße auch an alle anderen hier!

Dieter

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo LowRoad!

lese gerade mal wieder einige Posts hier im Forum, um mich für die jetzt anstehenden Dinge zu rüsten. Dabei bin ich wieder auf dein Thema zu der Entstehung der Knochen-Metas gestoßen. Du hattest mir hier gute Tipps zum Umgang mit Vit.D gegeben. Habe diese erst jetzt gelesen, sorry, dass ich dir erst jetzt meinen Dank ausspreche.

Viele Grüße auch an deinen Filius, der ja diese lärmende Musik macht. Ich denke mal, dass die Lyrics unten auch von ihm stammen. Renn um dein Leben" sollte ich mir jetzt wirklich auf die Fahne schreiben! Meine guten Vorsätze, endlich wieder intensiv Sport zu treiben habe ich bisher nicht wirklich umsetzen können. Entweder wegen Schmerzen oder meinem Schreibtisch voll Arbeit und dem Finanzamt im Nacken. Antriebslos wegen der HT schaffe ich nur immer das, was unbedingt muss! Aber jetzt, nachdem sich meine Therapien als nicht wirklich erfolgreich heraus gestellt haben, werde ich 3- 5 Stunden je Woche extrem Schwitzen in mein Tages Programm nehmen.
Eben Dinge machen, die wirklich wichtig sind!

Liebe Grüße!

Dieter

----------


## LowRoad

*Does Radiotherapy for the Primary Tumor Benefit Prostate Cancer Patients with Distant Metastasis at Initial Diagnosis?*

_"Hat Strahlentherapie für den Primärtumor bei Prostatakrebs-Patienten mit Fernmetastasen bei Erstdiagnose Vorteile?"_

Leitliniengerecht gibt es dazu eine klare Antwort: NEIN! Hier wird Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) empfohlen, wenn Komplikationen eintreten, oder auf Wunsch auch früher. Eine offene Hypothese bestand aber, ob es nicht doch vielleicht sinnvoll sein könnte hier auch lokal zu therapieren, wohl wissend, dass dies niemals kurativ sein wird. Hypothesen, warum das so sein könnte gibt es massig:

Könnte das Immunsystem mit geringer Krebslast besser fertig werden?Könnte der Abscopal Effekt immunstimulierend wirken?Ist der Primärtumor der eigentliche Metastasenherd?Kastrationsresistenz erscheint oft zuerst im Pimärtumor, nicht in den Metastasen 

Das geringe Tumormasse mit längerem Überlegen assoziiert werden kann, ist lange bekannt. Kann man dies durch entsprechende lokale Therapien erzwingen? Durch eine kleine, nicht randomisierte aber prospektive Studie von Cho und Kollegen aus Korea[1] könnte das möglicherweise ein Stück weiter aufgeklärt werden. Zwischen 2003 und 2011 wurden 3578 Prostatakrebspatienten in der entsprechenden Klinik behandelt, wobei 140 Männer schon bei Primärdiagnose eine metastatische Erkrankung hatten. Die Anzahl der Metastasen reichte von einer solitären bei 13%, über 2-4 bei 30% bis zu mehr als 5 bei 40% der Patienten. Alleinige Knochenmetastasierung war mit einem Anteil von 77% sehr häufig. Das mittlere PSA bei Erstdiagnose lag bei 191ng/ml. Wie man sieht, sind das schon durchaus schwer betroffene Männer.

Alle diese Patienten erhielten eine ADT, 77 erhielten eine sofortige Strahlentherapie (RT) und 63 Männer erhielten eine Strahlentherapie erst bei Auftreten von Komplikationen (palliative RT). Die 77 primär behandelten Männer erhielten die Strahlentherapie entweder nur auf die Prostata, oder auf die Prostata und die größten Metastasengebiete, was dann beispielhaft so ausgesehen hat:



Endpunkte waren das Gesamtüberleben (OS) und das biochemische rezidivfreie Überleben (biochemical failure-free survival - BCFFS). Weiterhin gilt es natürlich die Nebenwirkungsrate zu beobachten.

*Ergebnisse:*
Das PSA NADIR, also der tiefste therapeutisch erreichte PSA Wert war

1.12ng/ml bei den nicht primär strahlentherapierten Männern0.61ng/ml bei den primär strahlentherapierten Männern 

Das alleine wäre natürlich noch kein verlässlicher Surrogate-Parameter für das Gesamtüberleben, weshalb man sehr froh sein kann, dass auch dieser Endpunkt erhoben wurde:



38 Patienten in der Gruppe der primär Strahlentherapierten hatten GU (urogenitale) oder GI (gastrointestinale) Nebenwirkungen vom Grad-3 oder größer.

Ich will das jetzt erstmal so im Raum stehen lassen, denn eine hypothetische Begründung lässt sich zwar leicht definieren, aber schwer nachweisen. Trotzdem geht der Trend, auch metastasierte Patienten einer aggressiven, auch lokalen Therapie zuzuführen, eindeutig weiter. Interessant wäre es nun, ob eine Chemotherapie Ergänzung à la CHAARTED/STAMPEDE die Ergebnisse noch weiter verbessern könnte.

Natürlich hoffe ich auch selbst davon zu profitieren, denn dies war genau mein Weg vor 7 Jahren

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Cho; Does Radiotherapy for the Primary Tumor Benefit Prostate Cancer Patients with Distant Metastasis at Initial Diagnosis?

----------


## LowRoad

Radium-223 with concomitant bone-targeting agents in metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) patients treated in an international early access program (EAP).

*Take-home message*
In diese einarmige Phase-IIIb-Studie wurden 696 Patienten mit CRPC und Knochenmetastasen aus 14 Ländern eingeschlossen, die jeweils 50kBq/kg Radium-223 (XOFIGO®) erhielten. Von diesen Patienten erhielten ergänzend: 

127 Patienten Denosumab, 
125 Patienten Bisphosphonate 
435 Patienten erhielten keine den Knochenabbau verzögerndes Mittel.

Die Patienten, die Radium-223 zusammen mit Denosumab erhielten hatten ein längeres medianes Gesamtüberleben (OS) und einen längeren mittleren Zeitraum bis zum ersten symptomatischen Skelett-Ereignis, im Vergleich zu Patienten, die keine Knochenabbau verzögerndes Mittel erhielten. Die Patienten, die ergänzend ein Bisphosphonat (Zometa®) bekamen hatten lediglich eine längere Zeit bis zum ersten symptomatischen Skelett Ereignis im Vergleich zu Patienten, die kein Knochenabbau verzögerndes Mittel erhielten.

Diese Studie zeigte, dass Patienten, die Radium-223 (XOFIGO®) und ein Knochenabbau verzögerndes Mittel erhielten, eine längere Zeit bis zum ersten symptomatischen Skelett Ereignis im Vergleich zu Patienten zeigten, die kein Knochenabbau verzögerndes Mittel erhielten; 

*Jedoch war das Gesamtüberleben (OS) nur bei Patienten verbessert, die ergänzend Denosumab (Prolia®/XGEVA®) erhielten!*

----------


## LowRoad

Hier wurde bei sehr sorgfältig ausgewählten Patienten mit Fernmetastasen, wobei 5 Patienten Lymphknotenbefall (M1a) und 15 Knochenmetastasen mit oder ohne Lymphknotenbefall hatten, durchgeführt. Erprobt wurde ein multimodales Konzept besteht aus Operation (OP), Bestrahlung(RT) und Hormontherapie(ADT).

Voraussetzung dazu war natürlich, dass die Krankheit nicht zu weit vorangeschritten war, also eher eine oligometastatische Situation vorliegt, und auch die Progression es erlaubt mittelfristig wirksame Ansätze anzuwenden.

Grundsätzlich wurden alle dieser 20 Patienten operiert, wobei eine auch erweiterte Lymphknotenentnahme durchgeführt wurde, die gegebenenfalls auch die retroperitonealen Knoten mit einschloss. Anschließend wurden die bekannten Knochenmetastasen bestrahlt. Das ganze wurde durch eine zumindest 6 Monatige ADT begleitet.

Das Ziel der Studie war ein nicht nachweisbarer PSA Wert nach Absetzen der ADT und Wiederherstellung eines normalen Testosteronwertes, was allgemein als NED (_"no evidence of disease"_) aka. Heilung bezeichnet wird.

19 der 20 Patienten erreichten während der Therapie ein PSA Wert im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich. Bei 4 von 20 Patienten war das auch noch nach 20 Monaten so, alle mit primären Knochenmetastasen (M1b). Nach 25 und 26 Monaten fielen zwei weitere Patienten, wegen ansteigenden PSA Werten aus. Die restlichen zwei Patienten (10%) hatten auch nach 27 bzw. 46 Monaten noch einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert.

Das ist zwar schon mal ein ganz erfreuliches Ergebnis, aber auch noch nicht vollständig überzeugend, denn wie wir wissen, braucht es schon etwa 10 Jahre um sicher von Heilung (NED) zu sprechen. Deshalb wurde auch die Frage gestellt, ob man das multimodale Konzept nicht durch Ergänzung von beispielsweise Docetaxel noch verbessern könnte.

-----------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Mike Scott; Aggressive, trimodal therapy active in treatment of selected men with M1 prostate cancer

----------


## Georg_

Eine interessante Studie! Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass nur 15 Patienten bestrahlt wurden. Zwölf davon erhielten eine SBRT (z.B. CyberKnife oder Varian) Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen mit 20 bis 30 Gy in 1 bis 5 Sitzungen und drei Patienten eine IMRT Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und der Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich mit 66 bis 72 Gy. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Beckenbereich mit einer niedrigeren Dosis bestrahlt wurde, dies ist aber nicht angegeben.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Bone-Flare bei Therapie mit Abirateron, Orteronel (TAK700) oder Enazulatimd nach einsetzender Kastrationsresistenz.

Eine interessante Frage, wie ich meine. Bone Flares sind seit langem bekannt, und werden allgemein als Artefakt eines einsetzenden Heilungsprozesses im Knochengewebe angesehen. Dieser Heilungsprozess lagert verstärkt Kalzium im Knochen ein, welches sich dann in einer Knochenszintigraphie als vorübergehende stärkere Hervorhebung der Läsionen zeigt. Teilweise erscheinen auch neue Läsionen, die zuvor unter der Nachweisgrenze lagen. Dies ist aber eher positiv zu sehen, denn es zeigt, reduzierte  Aktivität der Knochenmetastase zugunsten eines normalen Knochenumbaus. 


Flare on bone scan. Two new lesions at 8 weeks were not followed by subsequent additional lesions, so patient remained on study; bone scan markedly improved over 18 months. 
POD, progression of disease; PSA, prostate-specific antigen; RECIST, Response Evaluation Criteria in Solid Tumors.  

Wie sieht das nun bei Kastrationsresistenz aus? Dazu eine kleine Untersuchung von Weisman und Kollegen, erschienen in NATURE PCan Nov-2018:

Hintergrund
Bei 99mTc-MDP-Knochenscans von Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) wurden ein Bone-Flares beobachtet. Diese exploratorische Studie untersucht diese Bone-Flares mit einem 18F-NaF-PET/CT bei mCRPC-Patienten, die Androgenrezeptor (AR) -Inhibitoren erhielten.

Methoden
29 mCRPC-Patienten, die sich einer AR-hemmenden Therapie  (mit Abiraterone, Orteronel, Enzalutamide) unterzogen, erhielten zu Beginn, sowie in der 6. und 12. Woche ein NaF-PET/CT. Die SUV-Verhältnisse wurden für jeden Patienten und für jede einzelne Läsion global extrahiert. Bone-Flares wurden definiert als Erhöhung des SUVs oder der Läsionszahl in der 6. Woche, gefolgt von einer anschließenden Abnahme in Woche 12. Die Unterschiede in den Werten zwischen den Zeitpunkten wurden mithilfe von Wilcoxon-Tests verglichen. Die proportionale Cox-Risiko-Regression wurde zwischen globalen Werten und dem progressionsfreien Überleben (PFS) durchgeführt.

Ergebnisse
Das Gesamt-SUV war am empfindlichsten für den Flare-Nachweis und wurde bei 14 von 23 (61%) der Patienten, die CYP17A1-Inhibitoren (Abirateron, Orteronel) erhielten, identifiziert, jedoch bei keinem der sechs Patienten, die Enzalutamid erhielten! Das Auftreten neuer Läsionen trug nicht zum ersten Anstieg der SUVs bei  Der Anstieg des mittleren SUV in Woche 6 korrelierte mit verbessertem PFS (HR = 0,58).

Fazit
In den ersten 6 Wochen der Behandlung mit CYP17A1-Inhibitoren war bei 61% der mCRPC-Patienten ein NaF-PET-Bone-Flarel vorhanden. Die in dieser Studie bereitgestellte Charakterisierung deutet auf ein günstiges PFS bei Patienten mit Bone-Flares hin. Diese Charakterisierung der NaF-Flares ist wichtig für die Festlegung der Behandlungsschemata zur besseren Unterscheidung zwischen Patienten mit Bone-Flares und denen, mit wirklichem Knochenprogress. Eine entsprechende Untersuchung sollte für alle neu auftretenden mCRPC-Stadien durchgeführt werden.


Drei Anmerkungen:

Bei Knochenmetastasen ist Abirateron wirksamer als EnzalutamdEin Bone Flare ist ein gutes Ergebnis und mit verbesserter Progressionsfreiheit assoziiert.Ein PSMA-PET wäre eventuell vorzuziehen, da hier die Tumoraktivität auch bei Knochenmark- und lytischen Metastasen besser darstellbar ist! (Außer bei PSMA negativen Tumoren!)

----------


## Rudi61

----------------------------

----------

